# I'm hulksmash, AMA!



## hulksmash

Mods, this is gear related.

I'm hulksmash. You either like me, hate me, or tolerate me. Ask me anything!

From the "pro tips" to my huge dosages to if I'm borderline alcoholic to my 1-meal a day...have at it!

Thanks-I see this being a very informative thread!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Why are you pinning tne so infrequently rather than daily


----------



## Bro Bundy

hulk has finally lost his mind


----------



## deadlift666

What's the most CCs you pinned  in one injection?


----------



## DF

Thoughts on mixing your orals with some grain alcohol or moonshine?


----------



## hulksmash

PillarofBalance said:


> Why are you pinning tne so infrequently rather than daily



1. Starting with the divorce, and now with the new job and overtime, I've been lifting once a week. Thus, no reason to use much gear and use more $$, thus a weekly pin.

2. Concerning *#1*, the question is now "why not use long esters then?" The answer is: *I* get better, expedient, and far quicker results using TNE once a week vs. test E once a week.*

3. I saw no difference whatsoever in pinning TNE 1x a week vs TNE 3-4x a week. I wanted to say I was more irritable with 1x a week pinning, but realized sleep deprivation was the variable.

*this contradicts the collective, albeit _anecdotal_ that us pinners have. My theory on why, contrary to what we've been told to believe, this works:

Hormones create body composition changes in a time frame in months. Esterless testosterone took 7 days before adipose tissue loss occurred in me. According to forum posts and anecdotes, this should have started in 48 hours or less.
adding to the first point, although I was using TNE, the effects take time to begin-thus, once-a-week shot of TNE allowed me to still get good results. Also since it was esterless, the aforementioned "results" acted FAR quicker than using Test E or other estered testosterone.


If more detail is needed, tell me!


----------



## hulksmash

Brother Bundy said:


> hulk has finally lost his mind


Privyet muy droog!

Just got bored and figured why not nerd out and answer questions?


----------



## Stevethedream

HULK u f**king ROCK!!!...How can u not like this guy?!!! We need more pics of those bowling ball shoulders of yours!


----------



## transcend2007

Is penis enlargement possible through AAS or just straight exercises?


----------



## hulksmash

deadlift666 said:


> What's the most CCs you pinned  in one injection?



Do you mean in one syringe or at 1 time?

I've done a full 3ml syringe of Test E 300mg.

Most at one time I did 4 grams-3ml both asscheeks of Test E 300mg+1.5ml each delt 300mg Deca+1.5ml each quad 300mg Deca.*


*on this occasion, I had Deca dick (ran out of test) and a date coming over in 2 days. I knew AAS is a neuroactive steroid, so *out of pure desperation* I slammed _4 grams_ of AAS to ensure my libido and dick would work as normal/at peak function.

The night turned out great. I didn't pin for 3 weeks after that day.**

**Even though steroids are neuroactive, I pinned long esters. I STILL believe the effects/recovered libido were purely placebo.

Each time I've ingested/injected AAS, I took a *non-biased,non-anecdotal* approach. Steroidal hormones do not work within minutes nor a couple of hours. This is proven to me through experience and the total lack of scientific evidence of the contrary.

This, along with placebo being PROVEN powerful ENOUGH to actually release epinephrine, dopamine, cause mental changes, and cause physiological changes is why I argue that "pre-workout mood boost/anger/energy/magical superhuman hulk level strength increase" is all placebo.

I have to remind myself I am not surrounded by a scientific community, so placebo is a bad word and only "sugar pill" is related to the word. :-/


----------



## ken Sass

sorry to hear about the divorce


----------



## hulksmash

DF said:


> Thoughts on mixing your orals with some grain alcohol or moonshine?



Here's the thing DF; I can be the "parent" figure like the media and government likes to be, or be the adult and expect everyone else to choose wisely (the latter is what makes people mad at me though LOL)

Adult Hulk:
Orals cause _minimal_ liver stress, if you:

do not have any liver disorders
any additional variables that use the liver
and/or any pre-existing conditions.

*I* was drinking 1.5-2Liters of Wine (11% alcohol)+took 60mg Superdrol every night. 9 weeks in, I went to my primary care physician and got bloodwork. AST was in normal range. ALT was ONLY *2 points* over normal range.

*THAT IS AN EXCEPTION AND NOT AN EXCUSE FOR OTHERS TO DRINK/DRINK HEAVILY AND USE ORAL AAS!!*

With that said, having the recommended amount of alcohol (1-2 glasses of wine (4-8oz), or 1.5oz-3oz of spirits, or 1-2 glasses of beer) while on orals will not harm you if you are a healthy individual.


----------



## hulksmash

transcend2007 said:


> Is penis enlargement possible through AAS or just straight exercises?



I can only give you anecdotes concerning post-pubertal growth.

Growth does occur in Pre-pubertal boys or post-pubertal gonadal men. It's proven and all over studies; use Google Scholar.

As far as my anecdotal experience, the ole lady urged me to do what I can to prevent any additional penile growth from AAS. It only occurred _in conjunction with Tadalafil and the introduction of TNE_. Only minuscule girth growth was noted(.30"), which was good-If length was increased, I'm sure the g/f would ban my AAS usage. :-(

Take it or leave it; I'm honest and I'm ways prepared for people being pissed off by my honesty!

At least Jenner can vouch for me (she's seen it LOL)!

The AAS used during the recorded growth was 1g Test E+500mg TNE+50mg Cialis E3D.


----------



## hulksmash

Stevethedream said:


> HULK u f**king ROCK!!!...How can u not like this guy?!!! We need more pics of those bowling ball shoulders of yours!



My complete honesty, wild ways, strong dependence on science, and my eternal battling of "This is what I've been told for years and I refuse to believe anything else" tend to rub people the wrong way.


----------



## losieloos

Why do shave your armpits.


----------



## hulksmash

losieloos said:


> Why do shave your armpits.



I *DO NOT*.

I'm nearly half Osage. 

AAS actually gave me the ability to grow facial hair.

In fact, besides the pubic hair and shin hair puberty gave me, AAS usage has me growing body, especially arm, hair. Pretty funny.

That and my dick size really taught me how interesting the Testosterone/DHT relationship is and how one can act without the other.


----------



## hulksmash

Anyone remember *Michael Lockett*?














With Pro FrankHouser:





Everyone was saying he claimed he was naturally built like that. He was actually being quasi-honest. He looked *completely different* than any other bodybuilder (used the pro as a comparison), with his paper like skin and "Belgian blue cattle" look.

People said he has a myostatin deficiency. _Those people post on BBing forums and lack physiological knowledge_.

*Anyone want to know how he looks the way he does and if it's possible to look that way?*


----------



## losieloos

Yes I do hulk. Tell me.


----------



## losieloos

I'm guessing it's BBC genetics?


----------



## TriniJuice

Why ask, u know your gonna tell us anyway....


----------



## hulksmash

TriniJuice said:


> Why ask, u know your gonna tell us anyway....



If no one said anything, I would not. I just thought it was interesting and not clear why NO ONE mentioned the obvious reason why he's like that and so different.

Thanks losie!


----------



## TriniJuice

Question;

I got a cycle coming up in a month
Currently crusing on 1g Test and 80mg Tbol...once im done w/Tbol im hoping on cycle
But it's gonna be 1g Test & 1g Primo (6months)
Now 4m my research on primo...it takes about 12-14wks for it to "shine"....
I was thinking of adding some Tren E (400mg EW // 12wks) just for the hell of it
I wanted my next cycle to be 1g Test, 1g Tren E  but now that I've started my GH (currently at 2iu of Rips) im dead set on running my Primo with it
Now im kind of in a conundrum bcuz....i wanna run it all hahahaha no self control 
What's your perspective on this.....

*side-note*
I tried a gram test bcuz you speak so highly of its magic and all i can say is....you were right lol
I've never really felt like i was on anything till i started running a gram....feels like a constant high
This is how i feel;
"I'm just that nigga, i can't lose, and i can't be told otherwise...." - TJ


----------



## hulksmash

losieloos said:


> I'm guessing it's BBC genetics?



Very close! 

Pretty much all posters on BBing forums claim it's myostatin deficiency-a la Belgian blue cattle or the whippet dogs, but they are wrong (no suprise since lifters ironically know little with physiology besides generalities).

Michael has all the signs of lipodystrophy-the rare disorder where you store little to no fat in specific areas of your body or all over the body. It's common in HIV patients and rare in normal folks. His biggest sign is his face-he has the common facial structure of a lipodystrophic person:



Adult male with lipodystrophy (same face as Lockett):






Adult female with lipodystrophy in her arms:





Adult calves/back with lipodystrophy:





All the same features as Lockett.

Obviously, with his huge brow ridge and beyond natural muscle mass, he uses gear and GH.

However, with his unique genetics of lipodystrophy, his AAS use makes him look like a comic book character or an alien!


----------



## Yaya

2 quick questions im sure u can answer

1)In your avi....Are you getting ready for take off?

2) when did u know u could fly?


----------



## hulksmash

TriniJuice said:


> Question;
> 
> I got a cycle coming up in a month
> Currently crusing on 1g Test and 80mg Tbol...once im done w/Tbol im hoping on cycle
> But it's gonna be 1g Test & 1g Primo (6months)
> Now 4m my research on primo...it takes about 12-14wks for it to "shine"....
> I was thinking of adding some Tren E (400mg EW // 12wks) just for the hell of it
> I wanted my next cycle to be 1g Test, 1g Tren E  but now that I've started my GH (currently at 2iu of Rips) im dead set on running my Primo with it
> Now im kind of in a conundrum bcuz....i wanna run it all hahahaha no self control
> What's your perspective on this.....
> 
> *side-note*
> I tried a gram test bcuz you speak so highly of its magic and all i can say is....you were right lol
> I've never really felt like i was on anything till i started running a gram....feels like a constant high
> This is how i feel;
> "I'm just that nigga, i can't lose, and i can't be told otherwise...." - TJ



Great to hear feedback and another bro that got to see my tips aren't pulled out of my ass!

Since you're an adult, do the T+T+P combo like you want. You NEED to be responsible and watch BP. Tren and that much test will have it sky high for the majority. Aside from that, I think you will love the results.

That sounds like a solid triage and you'll have a nice additional fat loss/control with the tren. Just be on vigil with the BP and report back so we can all be jelly in 20 weeks!


----------



## hulksmash

Yaya said:


> 2 quick questions im sure u can answer
> 
> 1)In your avi....Are you getting ready for take off?
> 
> 2) when did u know u could fly?



1) I'm getting ready for a pic of a low-dosed, low-fed, low-trained attempt osage Sergio Oliva LOL!

2) OMG getting on roof nao!

1.b) I still don't know why I would use that pic as my Avi, people usually use their best pics..early I'm apathetic LOL


----------



## Yaya

My avi is actually me


----------



## hulksmash

Yaya said:


> My avi is actually me



"econd place? Second place is no place! You're off the team!"


----------



## jennerrator

lol, you are a fuuking trip!


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I've met yaya. He really is john crease. I said hi to him and he sweeped my leg


----------



## inhuman88

losieloos said:


> Why do shave your armpits.


It makes him more aero dynamic when he fights bro


----------



## NbleSavage

I'll play along 

What do you do to manage your BP when running doses in the > 1 gram range?


----------



## event462

Here's 1 for you. How the Heck do you get rid of scar tissue on delts from injecting?


----------



## hulksmash

NbleSavage said:


> I'll play along
> 
> What do you do to manage your BP when running doses in the > 1 gram range?



Great; thanks for the question! First, some disclaimers:

All effects that are borne of AAS usage are highly individual, with of course some generalities.
as aforementioned, the effect on BP is different on everyone but commonly there is a shared effect (e.g. Tren raises nearly everyone's BP).
Not everyone will see a linear increase in BP readings as their dosages increase in a linear fashion (I.e. Take more MG's of AAS≠Higher BP)

With that said, everyone is more worried with *controlling their BP rather than learning WHY and HOW gear raises their BP*.

I control mine with 50-60mg of Tadalafil, minimum of 3 liters daily, and moderately *high sodium ingestion*.

If you wish to know the "why" of high sodium intake and the why/how BP is raised via AAS, let me know and I'll post here so everyone can learn.


----------



## event462

hulksmash said:


> Great; thanks for the question! First, some disclaimers:
> 
> All effects that are borne of AAS usage are highly individual, with of course some generalities.
> as aforementioned, the effect on BP is different on everyone but commonly there is a shared effect (e.g. Tren raises nearly everyone's BP).
> Not everyone will see a linear increase in BP readings as their dosages increase in a linear fashion (I.e. Take more MG's of AAS≠Higher BP)
> 
> With that said, everyone is more worried with *controlling their BP rather than learning WHY and HOW gear raises their BP*.
> 
> I control mine with 50-60mg of Tadalafil, minimum of 3 liters daily, and moderately *high sodium ingestion*.
> 
> If you wish to know the "why" of high sodium intake and the why/how BP is raised via AAS, let me know and I'll post here so everyone can learn.





I want to know why the high sodium intake.


----------



## hulksmash

event462 said:


> Here's 1 for you. How the Heck do you get rid of scar tissue on delts from injecting?



If you allowed yourself to reach the point where your body undergoes the wound healing process and in turn leave scar tissue, you have sadly gone too far.

There is no reversal mechanism except for possible stem cell implantation and even that is an underdeveloped procedure.

Scar tissue is an unavoidable side effect of injecting, but you can minimize it by:

rotating pinning sites frequently
using smaller needles
pinning less frequently each week

I have scar tissue in my glutes due to using them exclusively, but it is minimal due to choosing different areas on each cheek, only pinning once a week, and ensuring there is little to no movement once the needle is in. This is all with 20g needles, which are my preference.


----------



## hulksmash

event462 said:


> I want to know why the high sodium intake.



Again, only *MODERATELY* high sodium intake.

The RDA limit is 2,300mg and the average person's intake is around 3,400. I like to be around 3,000mg to 4,000mg (I do not strive for 4g or 3g; I simply ensure I ingest anywhere between 3-4g).

Why?

"..It has been demonstrated in both in man¹⁹ and animals²⁰ that body sodium conservation during salt depletion is associated with increased tubular sodium reabsorption..."*

Basically, an_ increased_ salt load (I believe in the study the referenced quote originates from, they had 12g infusions of sodium) causes your kidneys to excrete MORE sodium-*this means water is also excreted*-and this affects blood volume in a positive fashion.

With decreased sodium intake and a physiological state of depleted sodium, you are DEMANDING sodium reabsorption within the kidney filtration process, and in turn, creating _increased blood volume, decreased water excretion, increased water retention, and increased sodium retention_-all the factors that HELP create/maintain a hypertensive state.

The reason pros and competitors can limit salt and come out even more inhumanly dry is their abuse of *DIURETICS*.

Not only do they limit salt and in turn decrease cellular water volume, they decrease it even ****ing MORE by using a diuretic and re-program the kidneys to IGNORE self-preservation mechanisms and shut down the salt reabsorption to excrete the rest of the body's water.

THAT is why you CAN NOT stay 3-4% pro level body fat for more than a couple of hours without cramping, reaching organ failure and loads of other problems.

The on-stage body fat%, diuretics, plus year-round hypertension is why we have so many cases of strokes, heart attacks, and death with amateurs and pros within modern bodybuilding.

Great question!


----------



## hulksmash

Oh and one addition to the Micheal Lockett post! 

*I strongly believe a person could reach a lipodystrophic state like him with a HIGH, DAILY GH usage (15-20iu) done for 12 months.*

The problem:

Huge cost
Lack of the ideal genetic response (concerning a lack of perfect fat tissue loss/maintenance with GH use)
poor genetic response (concerning side effects like excessive brow ridge growth, excessive numbness, etc)

If a person has perfect fat tissue genetics (8-10% BF all year around without trying) and a lack of negative side effects from high GH dosing, then I strongly believe they could reach the lipodystrophic, paper-skin look after daily, 12 month, high dosed GH use.

I'm a nerd and genetics are interesting! 

Not competing, at a booth with a fan (even pros can't get the paper skin look-Heath comes close at Olympia; say 1-2% to being the same BF as Lockett), mutant:


----------



## #TheMatrix

What is this paper skin you speak of.

Ive searched for bullet proof or even dragon skin before I take paper skin.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

You can also increase your potassium intake to help lower high BP since the ratio of potassium to sodium is very important in regulating BP


----------



## NbleSavage

What's the most Tren you've run on a weekly basis?


----------



## hulksmash

I decided to give myself some dignity and took a decent pic just now to put as me new Avi LOL

Cheers!


----------



## hulksmash

Docd187123 said:


> You can also increase your potassium intake to help lower high BP since the ratio of potassium to sodium is very important in regulating BP



True and a great point.

Also, 60% of Americans are deficient in magnesium according to the FDA.

Magnesium plays a role and deficiency may be a causative factor in hypertension with a few studies I've read.

Be sure to take Magnesium *CITRATE*.

You'll absorb next to NOTHING with magnesium oxide.

Epsom salt? 

We all know skin is a great armor-so great, in fact, there has been NO scientific proof that magnesium sulfate (epsom salt) can cross the skin barrier AT ALL.

For participants that showed an increase magnesium levels via epsom salt bath treatment (shown through blood work), science believes it's due to unnoticed or ignored tiny cuts and abrasions-

Thus allowing a NON-OSMOTIC compound like magnesium sulfate to cross the skin barrier and make any change to magnesium levels in the body.


----------



## don draco

I have a few questions: 

When/why did you decide that high dosages were necessary to achieve your physique goals? 

Do you think these goals could be achieved with _less_ gear and a more structured approach to diet / training?  

What is the magic of 1 gram of test ? How does it compare to 500mg ( gains, libido, well-being, etc. )?


----------



## hulksmash

NbleSavage said:


> What's the most Tren you've run on a weekly basis?



600mg Tren E per week.

 I want to say I also did 700mg for a few weeks, but I don't want to lie (I can't remember if I did 700mg/week or just talked about doing that).

I have never tried ace. Why?

I avoided short esters like the plague. The reasoning is:

I do not come off. My logic was if I ever ran out of $$/had an emergency, long esters will give me a few weeks of having a hormone in me.
i did not care about quick results, since I never come off and understand the huge changes happen in _years_ anyway.
i wanted to avoid the tren cough, which ace was notorious for. I never have had a tren cough.


Then I began to get shredded after the divorce (lack of food+a home anyway so why not), and my impatience for fat loss lead me to try TNE. For me, the results were ridiculous only after 14 days..it shocked both me and POB-and this was without diuretics, GH, dieting, stimulants, etc; just Test E+TNE.

The TNE made me want to try Tren Base. It is also phenomenal.

To reiterate on tren base, my avi pic was taken 10 minutes ago. I have not lifted for 14 days, I eat what I want but only 1 meal plus a peanut bar for breakfast, I only train once a week when I do, and I only have pinned 300mg Tren Base+200mg TNE 1x a week for the past 5 weeks. It's a great AAS.

Regardless, I do not have any desire to use any other short esters. Either give me esterless or a long ester. No in between.


----------



## hulksmash

don draco said:


> I have a few questions:
> 
> When/why did you decide that high dosages were necessary to achieve your physique goals?


When I befriended amateurs/pros in the bodybuilding circuit and a guy who doesn't compete but is pro size+bf %. Also learning the math that it will take .90-1.0 inches multiplied by every 10lbs of body weight to reach my goal size at 5'7 (1970's pro size). 

For comparison and use arm size as the measure, If you are 5'10 and wanted to be Sergio Oliva's at 255lbs, you would need 0.80 inches every 10bs of body weight. *This means at a BF % where you have striations and deeply etched abdominals!*



> Do you think these goals could be achieved with _less_ gear and a more structured approach to diet / training?


For my goal and the sizes existing the decades since in pro bodybuilding, the answer is *NO*.

_However_, the dosages are not wild or ****ing out there-

For example, for my goal:

1.5-2g in the offseason
2g in the precompetition 
1g Test E+1g Deca or 1g of EQ in the offseason
1g Test E+500mg TNE+500mg Tren E+500mg Tren Base in cutting phase
2mg Letro E3D or E2D+50-60mg Tadalifil occasionally for BP control

Obviously I haven't stayed with/started this protocol yet due to $$ issues and my bursitis. I did do the offseason protocol for 2 months and stopped.

I am MORE THAN READY to do it and get it over with though (since I won't compete, I'll just maintain my goal after the cutting phase)!



> What is the magic of 1 gram of test ? How does it compare to 500mg ( gains, libido, well-being, etc. )?



DISCLAIMER: *The MAJORITY on lifting/gear forums (as I have read with my own eyes for years) have stated that they see no difference in 500mg-1g, or there are only more sides, or etc. For those, you do not have the ideal response to AAS and I don't recommend they make the jump. All reading this-Don't be pissed at me if this is the case; blame your parents!*

As aforementioned, there's a reason not everyone competes/could compete and genetics is all that matter with AAS results. Ronnie Coleman actually had shit insertions (short ass biceps, wide hips, etc), but had otherworldly gear+insulin response. Moving on.

The "magic" is everything increases in a linear fashion in accordance with the dosage increase. Remember though; more does not equal better; there are diminishing returns and the human body has a limit to gear response and that is dictated by genetics.

Strength is doubled or so. Libido returns to a "13 year-old boy just hitting puberty" state; you go in heat LOL. Mood is lifted; always positive. Fat loss increases greatly. For some, there is more bloat; for others it's more of a negligible increase.

Acne increases for some; for others it's negligible. Muscle really packs the **** on and makes you think 500mg is a TRT dose LOL. It's just "magical" and makes you think, "man, so THIS is how steroids really work!"

Remember! It's all dictated by genetics! You could hit a gram and have all the "magic" happen in the gym but suffer from double the amount of bloat. Regardless, if you are that guy who gets double the bloat BUT getting the ****ing awesome gains in the gym and in bed from jumping to a gram, then who gives a shit about the bloat??

Try it if you want. See how you respond and hit that "magic" side..if you do, you'll be tempted to NEVER stop LOL!


----------



## TriniJuice

While were on the subject of Tren E, 
Some of you guys know my last run with a homebrew batch left me highly dissappointed....i went as high as 1g Tren ew with minor occasional sides and less to be expected results (i assume fake tren powder) . ...at 1g Tren it felt like i was only on 100mg Tren // which is why im head strung on running 1g as my 1st real Tren run
I was gonna add 400mg to my next cycle just to get a taste at real Tren but after reading PBs progress thread I'm most likely gonna go for the whole plate and max out the barrel to get 800mg Tren ew (is this nigga crazy....wait he ain't even done yet)
Like i said my 1st real Tren run I Want to do a Gram, sooo
I most likely will cut back 1/2cc combined of test & primo to get my Gram Tren E
(This fukN nigga..... wants desert to? // why yes...yes i do)
Now here's the BiG issue i see being made, That's 3g of gear along with 1g Tren....u don't, why would u need that yadda yadda yadda

I honestly wouldn't be doing this...IF i wasn't running PRIMO, from my own research (IMO from what I've read) primo even at that dose is like a low dose var....

My cycle layout would be (just off the head)

Week 1-10/12= Tren E @ 1g
Week 1-20/24= Primo E @ 1g
Week 1-forever= Test C @ 1g

Currently at 2ius of growth hormone, gonna be going up2 however much i handle (max would be 6ius ED)

How would you go about a cycle like this;
Right now i take 1.8g Nac and 30mg Cialis

For this cycle I'd most likely increase NAC dosage to 3g and double my cialis intake.....

So hulk....how's this hot topic for ya hahaha


----------



## hulksmash

TriniJuice said:


> While were on the subject of Tren E,
> Some of you guys know my last run with a homebrew batch left me highly dissappointed....i went as high as 1g Tren ew with minor occasional sides and less to be expected results (i assume fake tren powder) . ...at 1g Tren it felt like i was only on 100mg Tren // which is why im head strung on running 1g as my 1st real Tren run
> I was gonna add 400mg to my next cycle just to get a taste at real Tren but after reading PBs progress thread I'm most likely gonna go for the whole plate and max out the barrel to get 800mg Tren ew (is this nigga crazy....wait he ain't even done yet)
> Like i said my 1st real Tren run I Want to do a Gram, sooo
> I most likely will cut back 1/2cc combined of test & primo to get my Gram Tren E
> (This fukN nigga..... wants desert to? // why yes...yes i do)
> Now here's the BiG issue i see being made, That's 3g of gear along with 1g Tren....u don't, why would u need that yadda yadda yadda
> 
> I honestly wouldn't be doing this...IF i wasn't running PRIMO, from my own research (IMO from what I've read) primo even at that dose is like a low dose var....
> 
> My cycle layout would be (just off the head)
> 
> Week 1-10/12= Tren E @ 1g
> Week 1-20/24= Primo E @ 1g
> Week 1-forever= Test C @ 1g
> 
> Currently at 2ius of growth hormone, gonna be going up2 however much i handle (max would be 6ius ED)
> 
> How would you go about a cycle like this;
> Right now i take 1.8g Nac and 30mg Cialis
> 
> For this cycle I'd most likely increase NAC dosage to 3g and double my cialis intake.....
> 
> So hulk....how's this hot topic for ya hahaha



LOL well you are an adult-I'm not here to tell anyone not to do something (unless it's just totally outrageous, they're young, or just doing illogical things).

That said, the NAC is completely pointless for ya.

The protocol looks fine and just like we mentioned it.

Just stay on top of the BP. Oh, AND USE BENADRYL AT NIGHT! My medicine and AAS keeps me up. I take 300-350mg every night and I'm out (I have a tolerance). Gabapentin every so often for slow wave sleep (the only time ya heal and grow).

I think it'll be a lot of fun.


----------



## woodswise

hulksmash said:


> To reiterate on tren base, my avi pic was taken 10 minutes ago. I have not lifted for 14 days, I eat what I want but only 1 meal plus a peanut bar for breakfast, I only train once a week when I do, and I only have pinned 300mg Tren Base+200mg TNE 1x a week for the past 5 weeks. It's a great AAS.
> 
> Regardless, I do not have any desire to use any other short esters. Either give me esterless or a long ester. No in between.



Having seen your avi, I can believe all of that.


----------



## italian1

I can't believe I just read all of this


----------



## coltmc4545

Best thread ever. So much useful knowledge. Thank you for making this thread.


----------



## hulksmash

coltmc4545 said:


> Best thread ever. So much useful knowledge. Thank you for making this thread.



Thank you and everyone else for reading and replying!

I wanted a platform where we can answer "Why" to the things we do and believe.

It's not done enough and I feel like the only asking why before anything else.

Please feel free to ask ANYTHING..If I don't know the answer, we'll find out together!

Surprised my controversial "placebo" theory hasen't arised haha :-D


----------



## TriniJuice

Keeping the thread goin....

I've posted this another thread but never really got an answer; Relates to deca and cardiomegally



> I see this so much on different boards that i just want to make a very blanket statement regarding these two compounds. I will be very honest. IMHO There is absolutely no reason why anyone should choose Deca over NPP minus if you are just afraid of injections. None, zero zip.
> 
> Obviously they are both nandrolone compounds, however, Deca has some major issues that NPP does not have. Many studies have shown that nandrolone over all when used for long periods is not so great health wise. Nandrolone is very anabolic and for whatever reason has a very well known affect of causing cardiomegally. This is something you dont want and it is pretty much irreversible. When the heart muscle grows way too much one may think that is great and makes it a strong pumping machine but it is actually the opposite. The cardiac muscle is not skeletal muscle and is a different type of muscle tissue. And when they grow with anabolics they dont develop properly and will cause a heart that actually doesnt pump well at all and is in a sense out of sync. The longer the body is exposed to nandrolone the greater chance of cardiomegally.
> 
> The problem is that Deca is so damn long acting that it needs to be taken for at least 12-15 weeks to make it worth while. The problem is that if you are on a 12 week cycle even the first 4-6 weeks you dont even see much because it is still stabilizing. Then you have really good levels from weeks 6-12 and then you stop. Well that nandrolone is still floating around and the cardiac muscle responds a lot quicker to anabolics that skeletal muscle. So even though you only really have had a net effect of 6 weeks of having high enough blood levels to reach skeletal muscle effectiveness your heart has been exposed to nandrolone since day 1. Then it will take another 6-8 weeks for it to leave the body in a good amount. Traces of deca are still found in your serum even sometimes up to a 8months to a year after coming off a high dose. That is just way too much nandrolone.
> 
> The beauty of NPP is that it is much much faster acting. It should be taken three times weekly and hits you very quick. This way you can run a 6-8 week cycle and when you are done it is out of your system in 2 weeks vs months. So overall your net skeletal muscle exposure to high levels have been the same as deca and even longer but you are reducing the possibility of cardiomegally.
> 
> The other aspect is that NPP and this is because of the ester itself and has nothing to do with nandrolone has much much less water bloat than Deca does. So that is another major reason to choose NPP over Deca. I hope what i have said makes sense medically and physiologically. Feel free to ask questions.



Thoughts....


----------



## hulksmash

TriniJuice said:


> Keeping the thread goin....
> 
> I've posted this another thread but never really got an answer; Relates to deca and cardiomegally
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts....


Again, great of example of asking "why" when no one else does. My best advice is to never believe anything told and research/use people like to lay it all out for ya!

Let's break this down. The premise is that NPP is inherently better because of the following theories:

smooth muscle hyperplasia (mainly the heart) occurs in a smaller degree vs. hyperplasia from Deca
This is false and unsupported AT ALL by science. I have _no idea_ what made this hypothesis even appear in the dude's head. The only difference in the two are esters. Both have equal risks, *and even that is dictated by individual genetics*.


both forms of nandrolone causes changes from the first injection
This is not true. The only changes from the very first _injection_ would be negligible effects to the brain and it's cascading hormone/neurotransmitter responses (since ALL AAS are neuroactive).


Deca's effect on smooth muscle hyperplasia continues for the whole time it's detectable via tests
FALSE. If this were remotely true, we could pin once every 6 months with nandrolone and grow/lose fat/etc (which would be awesome LOL).

This gives more evidence to my aforementioned statement that 99% of gear/lifting forum posters have no clue about physiology and chemistry except for generalities and cookie-cutter statements from studies that they take very literal. Only a few bullets in, and now everyone can see why I stay pissed off and shocked when there's an uproar to my posts concerning a lifter's beliefs and theories (like orals actually causing pre-working changes 30min after ingestion)...


since NPP is a shorter ester, risk of heart hyperplasia ends more quickly
This one MAY have some validity to it, simply because exposure time with nandrolone needed for the skeletal tissue/fat tissue changes is also exposure time for smooth muscle changes. However, there is no scientific basis. *My opinion?* NPP does offer less risk only one a time scale of exposure. 

Example: Smoking 3 Marlboro vs a pack of Camel cigarettes. You have EQUAL risk and an EQUAL chance for a buzz. However, *smoking 3 Marlboro cigarettes versus a pack of Camel cigarettes means you have less exposure time for cancer with choosing Marlboro.*

Get it? If not, let me know.


you' get the same amount of hypertrophy in 8 weeks that Deca gives in 15 weeks
Again, this is a point dictated by genetics. For me personally, I see FAR more gains with Deca at 15 weeks vs NPP at it's peak week (either week 8-12).


the ester is unrelated to NPP itself (wtf? Lol)

Uh yea...what the ****? Almost made me give up this post LOL



*HE CANT EVEN SPELL CARDIOMEGALY RIGHT!!*
Seriously. Who the **** takes medical advice from an illiterate?

Just browsed through my studies for 5 minutes and came across this good, relatable study in my folder:

*Prospective Echocardiographic Assessment of Androgenic-Anabolic Steroids Effects on Cardiac Structure and Function in Strength Athletes*
*"... Study 2 revealed that eight weeks administration of nandrolone decanoate did not induce significant alterations in blood pressure and heart morphology and function..."*

http://www.afboard.com/library/Pros...ucture and function in strength athletes..pdf

Be sure to say if I need more details and any other questions answered.


----------



## hulksmash

woodswise said:


> Having seen your avi, I can believe all of that.



I'm so used to getting insulted and no one liking me here, so if that's a compliment then thanks!

If not, well sorry I havea pretty subpar physique. I'm back on track though!


----------



## PillarofBalance

hulksmash said:


> I'm so used to getting insulted and no one liking me here, so if that's a compliment then thanks!
> 
> If not, well sorry I havea pretty subpar physique. I'm back on track though!



I like you hulk <3


----------



## ECKSRATED

I like u hulk.


----------



## hulksmash

ECKSRATED said:


> I like u hulk.





PillarofBalance said:


> I like you hulk <3



If you both do, then post some diet/gear/lifting questions!!

Haha really! I wanna nerd out/tell what I do for diet and stuff! :-D


----------



## ECKSRATED

I don't know what this "diet" word u speak of means. Lol

what drugs made u the strongest?


----------



## hulksmash

ECKSRATED said:


> I don't know what this "diet" word u speak of means. Lol
> 
> what drugs made u the strongest?



My maxes were 355 bench, 415 Squat*, 510 deadlift.

*Ass to grass like this, *I DO NOT COUNT A SQUAT REP IF IT'S NOT "ATG" AS SHOWN BELOW*:






The AAS used to hit those lifts (and put me at 213lbs as seen in the old pic I showed you where I did Bicep pose and thumbs up):

Superdrol 30mg daily for 9 weeks.

*Thats it!* it was 2009, and I did not inject until 2012. I only played with Superdrol, Epitiostanol, hdrol, and various combinations of the three.

In fact, me touting those designers as being so awesome is what made others shove real gear to me, and my journey began. I can only imagine how strong I would've gotten with injectables.

8 weeks after the 510 deadlift, and on my way to hitting my goal of 4/5/6 club, I suffered a bulged disc from deadlifting and it ended my future career of competitive lifting.

I swear that's all I used and I know it's hard to believe, but other respected members like PoB will tell you I'm the most honest person here. _This is also why I stress why genetics play such a pivotal role and consider myself to have good genes_.

There are COUNTLESS others that run 3x as much gear and not reach the 3/4/5 club.


----------



## hulksmash

ECKSRATED said:


> I don't know what this "diet" word u speak of means. Lol
> 
> what drugs made u the strongest?



Also start controlling your diet. You'll never have a six pack and striations with gear unless you were already genetically inclined to eat and drink whatever you wanted and STILL have six pack+striations daily.

My buddy is like that-single digit bodyfat (9, maybe 10% BF)-but he has trouble gaining LBM. Goes to show you can never serve two masters at once efficiently, thus me always advocating a complete bulk and then complete cut protocol.


----------



## ECKSRATED

I believe what u say hulk. Might not agree with everything haha but i believe it. 

And I've always ate whatever i wanted aand stayed very Lean.  

I have a pic posted in bundys ab thread if u care to check it out. I've never not had a six pack which is fukking awesome considering the amount of food i eat. I thank my parents all the time. Haha.


----------



## hulksmash

ECKSRATED said:


> I believe what u say hulk. Might not agree with everything haha but i believe it.
> 
> And I've always ate whatever i wanted aand stayed very Lean.
> 
> I have a pic posted in bundys ab thread if u care to check it out. I've never not had a six pack which is fukking awesome considering the amount of food i eat. I thank my parents all the time. Haha.



Hope I didn't sound like I was directing those statements of not having the "lean genes" toward you; just threw that in for others.

Do you have to work to add LBM?


----------



## italian1

I think Ex should post up another pic here and then start his own advice thread. Because he's the dude we all should be taking advice from.


----------



## hulksmash

italian1 said:


> I think Ex should post up another pic here and then start his own advice thread. Because he's the dude we all should be taking advice from.



I was hoping for my thread to blow up more.

Not one diet question yet and not many gear questions..:-(

What can I do to get more questions? There's a LOT everyone can learn with gear and diet.

So much science and no replies..

I guess at lunch I'll ask questions here and reply.


----------



## hulksmash

Another thing-

Almost everyone here has their ducks in a row better than I do.

This means everyone should hit their goal in 12-24 months.

I would be able to explain better with questions.

No one here should use gear frequently like they do and still not have their physique goal by 12 months, at most 24 months.


----------



## DF

My goal gain 10lbs + solid muscle... fukn solid muscle hulk!
Current cycle Test/Deca/mast  750/600/200.  Just stopped the dbol (5 weeks 50mg)cause it fuks my appetite.   Continuing with drol started with 50mg & bumping to 100mg next 3 weeks.

Whatcha got hulk?


----------



## losieloos

Question. Is it worth changing my major to electrical/computer engineering? I would have to do like 3 more years of skool.


----------



## hulksmash

DF said:


> My goal gain 10lbs + solid muscle... fukn solid muscle hulk!
> Current cycle Test/Deca/mast  750/600/200.  Just stopped the dbol (5 weeks 50mg)cause it fuks my appetite.   Continuing with drol started with 50mg & bumping to 100mg next 3 weeks.
> 
> Whatcha got hulk?



Question before moving forward:

Do you ever come off?


----------



## hulksmash

losieloos said:


> Question. Is it worth changing my major to electrical/computer engineering? I would have to do like 3 more years of skool.



Do you personally know an employer for an engineering job?

If not, don't change.

Engineering has become *super saturated* with people getting those degrees.

More people than open spots=useless degree with a ton of debt.

Life is who you know. Without personally having someone to employ you in a over-filled area, you are at a high risk of not being employed in that field.


----------



## DF

hulksmash said:


> Question before moving forward:
> 
> Do you ever come off?



Nope, I am trt blast & cruise.


----------



## Flyingdragon

How can I get a bigger penis?


----------



## hulksmash

DF said:


> Nope, I am trt blast & cruise.



Great! Like I've said, you can't serve two masters at once. Bulk fully and then cut.

10 extra lbm pounds plus being shredded will be relatively easy for you.

Bulk for 24 weeks:

Long Ester Test-1-1.5g/week
EQ or Deca-1g (EQ)/week or 800mg-1g/week (Deca)
GH if you can/want to: 4-5iu's
a bulking oral if you want; not necessary at all

That's 2g at most of gear. Not too much, but it's where the "magic" starts for each compound (hence the 800mg option for Deca-most agree that's where it gets good). GH if you want to and/or can to help keep bodyfat to a minimum. An oral if you like, but by no means is it necessary.

The cut for 24 weeks:

Long Ester Test-700mg/week
TNE-300mg/week
Tren E-400-500mg/week
Tren Base-200-300mg/week
GH:4-5iu's
cutting oral if you want

Now this is where the fat loss begins. You have easily gained 20-30lbs from the previous 24 weeks.

No ester tren and test are introduced to expedite the fat loss while h long esters maintain the lbm you built and add to the fat loss. GH rule as in the bulking phase as well as same rule for an oral in the bulking phase.

You will come out 10-15lbs of extra lbm as you wanted AND be shredddd at the end. Then maintain.

Diet

bulking phase: 300-500 calories above maintenance
cutting phase: 300-500 calories below maintenance 

Lifting: 
if you wish to also focus on strength gains, then serve that master fully with 1-6 reps; BUT *be sure to add 2-3 burnout sets (12-15 reps) AFTER your work sets. Physique is the goal-ensure you have maximum amount of micro-tearing to your muscle!!!*

Cutting phase is the same!

IF you are not worried about strength, then training should be 3-4 sets, 10-15 rep range, 3-4 exercises per body part (common sense).

Any questions? If you stuck with this, you'll be 10-15lbs bigger and shredded in 24 months. Then maintenance only.


----------



## hulksmash

If I practiced what I preached, I would have my goal by now :/

You guys have really motivated me!


----------



## hulksmash

Flyingdragon said:


> How can I get a bigger penis?



Great question!

A healthy, post-puberty male penis can NOT increase in length through non-surgical means.

People have their techniques, and any increase in length through those "exercises" are very negligible.

Increase in girth in an adult, post-pubertal male is possible.

PDE-5 inhibitors and AAS usage increases blood flow to maximal levels.

Due to the penis functioning as a "pump", maximal blood flow to the penis will allow you to increase girth to it's maximum.

However, even that is temporary (only during erection) and your genetics dictates just how much more girth you will increase.

Enjoy what you got! The grass is always greener, but remember it's not all sunshine and rainbows.

Being very well endowed means lube always has to be near, you always have to start slow, positions are limited due to certain angles being painful for the female, etc.


----------



## DF

hulksmash said:


> Great! Like I've said, you can't serve two masters at once. Bulk fully and then cut.
> 
> 10 extra lbm pounds plus being shredded will be relatively easy for you.
> 
> Bulk for 24 weeks:
> 
> Long Ester Test-1-1.5g/week
> EQ or Deca-1g (EQ)/week or 800mg-1g/week (Deca)
> GH if you can/want to: 4-5iu's
> a bulking oral if you want; not necessary at all
> 
> That's 2g at most of gear. Not too much, but it's where the "magic" starts for each compound (hence the 800mg option for Deca-most agree that's where it gets good). GH if you want to and/or can to help keep bodyfat to a minimum. An oral if you like, but by no means is it necessary.
> 
> The cut for 24 weeks:
> 
> Long Ester Test-700mg/week
> TNE-300mg/week
> Tren E-400-500mg/week
> Tren Base-200-300mg/week
> GH:4-5iu's
> cutting oral if you want
> 
> Now this is where the fat loss begins. You have easily gained 20-30lbs from the previous 24 weeks.
> 
> No ester tren and test are introduced to expedite the fat loss while h long esters maintain the lbm you built and add to the fat loss. GH rule as in the bulking phase as well as same rule for an oral in the bulking phase.
> 
> You will come out 10-15lbs of extra lbm as you wanted AND be shredddd at the end. Then maintain.
> 
> Diet
> 
> bulking phase: 300-500 calories above maintenance
> cutting phase: 300-500 calories below maintenance
> 
> Lifting:
> if you wish to also focus on strength gains, then serve that master fully with 1-6 reps; BUT *be sure to add 2-3 burnout sets (12-15 reps) AFTER your work sets. Physique is the goal-ensure you have maximum amount of micro-tearing to your muscle!!!*
> 
> Cutting phase is the same!
> 
> IF you are not worried about strength, then training should be 3-4 sets, 10-15 rep range, 3-4 exercises per body part (common sense).
> 
> Any questions? If you stuck with this, you'll be 10-15lbs bigger and shredded in 24 months. Then maintenance only.





My last bulk cycle was 1g+/800mg/400  test/deca/mast.  I would have made my goal of 230lbs (hit 228lbs) but got sick & had to end the cycle.  This go around I was trying to limit to 2 pins/week but not opposed to increasing the dose.  I'm into week 5 at the moment & up 4lbs to 224.  

Gh I have a had time justifying the cost to benefit.  I had done 1 year on rips at 2iu.  Also I have a cut planned with Tren A in the spring.


----------



## hulksmash

DF said:


> My last bulk cycle was 1g+/800mg/400  test/deca/mast.  I would have made my goal of 230lbs (hit 228lbs) but got sick & had to end the cycle.  This go around I was trying to limit to 2 pins/week but not opposed to increasing the dose.  I'm into week 5 at the moment & up 4lbs to 224.
> 
> Gh I have a had time justifying the cost to benefit.  I had done 1 year on rips at 2iu.  Also I have a cut planned with Tren A in the spring.



Just throwing that protocol out there if you wish to try.

It's just:

2 compounds
small GH dose
only 2g

It will also you have you competition ready (except for 3-4% bf you would add diuretics and drop GH at the end)
, give you the 10lbs lbm and have you shredded. Then you would only have to maintain I to old age.

Good luck!


----------



## losieloos

hulksmash said:


> Do you personally know an employer for an engineering job?
> 
> If not, don't change.
> 
> Engineering has become *super saturated* with people getting those degrees.
> 
> More people than open spots=useless degree with a ton of debt.
> 
> Life is who you know. Without personally having someone to employ you in a over-filled area, you are at a high risk of not being employed in that field.



I think I'm going to roll the dice and go with it.


----------



## losieloos

Question. What is better bodybuilding or powerlifting? Bro bundy tells me in order to be a pl you must be at a certain body fat level, like past 17% in order to lift some serious weight. My goal is to be lean and very muscular but bb has some good points to why I should bodybuild instead of pl.


----------



## Bro Bundy

losieloos said:


> Question. What is better bodybuilding or powerlifting? Bro bundy tells me in order to be a pl you must be at a certain body fat level, like past 17% in order to lift some serious weight. My goal is to be lean and very muscular but bb has some good points to why I should bodybuild instead of pl.



dont forget u have to be ugly too..


----------



## losieloos

Oh and you have to be ugly.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

I'm fat and ugly....therefore I powerlift.


----------



## gecko2000405

Are you part of the AMA ARMY?


----------



## Pinkbear

Hulk if you had to ship some illegal... Let's say a dead body would you use ups or USPS?


----------



## Get Some

Since everyone is being completely honest, I'll give you the good and the bad...

The bad
1. You look terrible
2. you can't pose worth shit
3. every time you give advice I cringe and hope no one listens
4. your views concerning esters and usage are mind boggling
5. I wish you would switch from alcohol to weed

The Good
1. I know you will use all of "the bad" as motivation
2. I have known you for a long time now (since the old name) and know you have grown
3. hang in there... divorce is tough so continue to seek support
4. you are open and honest to a fault... I enjoy that
5. You know how to use google properly
6. You frequently open things up for discussion rather than telling people how it is
7. I know you will continue to improve as a human being

So there, your good currently outweighs the bad by at least 2. I give you another year before that number jumps to 10 

hang in there buddy!


----------



## ECKSRATED

losieloos said:


> Question. What is better bodybuilding or powerlifting? Bro bundy tells me in order to be a pl you must be at a certain body fat level, like past 17% in order to lift some serious weight. My goal is to be lean and very muscular but bb has some good points to why I should bodybuild instead of pl.



if u want to put mass on then incorporate both. Guys who are scared to lift heavy will always be small.


----------



## hulksmash

Pinkbear said:


> Hulk if you had to ship some illegal... Let's say a dead body would you use ups or USPS?



I wouldn't transport.

And use hydroflouric acid.

Hydrochloric acid is a newb mistake.


----------



## hulksmash

ECKSRATED said:


> if u want to put mass on then incorporate both. Guys who are scared to lift heavy will always be small.



This......


----------



## hulksmash

Get Some said:


> Since everyone is being completely honest, I'll give you the good and the bad...
> 
> The bad
> 1. You look terrible
> 2. you can't pose worth shit
> 3. every time you give advice I cringe and hope no one listens
> 4. your views concerning esters and usage are mind boggling
> 5. I wish you would switch from alcohol to weed
> 
> The Good
> 1. I know you will use all of "the bad" as motivation
> 2. I have known you for a long time now (since the old name) and know you have grown
> 3. hang in there... divorce is tough so continue to seek support
> 4. you are open and honest to a fault... I enjoy that
> 5. You know how to use google properly
> 6. You frequently open things up for discussion rather than telling people how it is
> 7. I know you will continue to improve as a human being
> 
> So there, your good currently outweighs the bad by at least 2. I give you another year before that number jumps to 10
> 
> hang in there buddy!



LOL definitely know me, since no.1 of the Good is so true!


----------



## shenky

im still confused as to why I should take advice from hulksmash, as opposed to anyone else on this forum...


----------



## hulksmash

shenky said:


> im still confused as to why I should take advice from hulksmash, as opposed to anyone else on this forum...



There's nothing commanding to do such a thing. 

As aforementioned, the way I try do things is from a stern anti-anecdotal, science driven, and experience driven structure.

The first and last (anti-anecdotal and experience) points seem to contradict each other at first view, but they do not-

For example, several dudes say an oral gives a "pre workout boost" with ingestion-I take that experience, ensure myself to NOT expect any boost whatsoever and record the experience. That example is why I think pre-workout effects after oral ingestion is all placebo; from my non-biased experience nothing ever happens.

Then on the flip of the coin, you can have nocebo effects, but enough nerd talk.


----------



## deadlift666

What sort of estrogen control would you run of a heavy cycle? Say couple grams of test and maybe some other compounds.


----------



## shenky

hulksmash said:


> There's nothing commanding to do such a thing.
> 
> As aforementioned, the way I try do things is from a stern anti-anecdotal, science driven, and experience driven structure.
> 
> The first and last (anti-anecdotal and experience) points seem to contradict each other at first view, but they do not-
> 
> For example, several dudes say an oral gives a "pre workout boost" with ingestion-I take that experience, ensure myself to NOT expect any boost whatsoever and record the experience. That example is why I think pre-workout effects after oral ingestion is all placebo; from my non-biased experience nothing ever happens.
> 
> Then on the flip of the coin, you can have nocebo effects, but enough nerd talk.



orals definitely have never given me a PW boost. The only thing i noticed from 40mg dbol preworkout as opposed to spread through out the day was a headache and higher BP. No thank u


----------



## Bro Bundy

u guys need to get better orals


----------



## hulksmash

deadlift666 said:


> What sort of estrogen control would you run of a heavy cycle? Say couple grams of test and maybe some other compounds.



Letro 2mg E2D-E3D:

Letro is rough on the joints.

Majority recommend weaker AI's.

I love letro. Experiment and decide!


----------



## hulksmash

shenky said:


> orals definitely have never given me a PW boost. The only thing i noticed from 40mg dbol preworkout as opposed to spread through out the day was a headache and higher BP. No thank u



I used a "*nothing will happen within 30min of ingesting this oral*".

If there is more than a placebo effect-e.g. Taking a muscle relaxer and feeling the effects 30min later-then I WOULD feel the effects of the oral steroid.

*I even changed the other variable-dosage*; if something DOES have an immediate (ie 30-40min upon ingesting) effect, then you WILL feel it with the right dosage.

I remember even taking 70mg of Superdrol all at ONE TIME on multiple occasions to ensure that the dosage wasn't the missing variable as far as a "feeling" goes.

So, those experiments showed me that oral steroids have NO effect on the parasympathetic nervous system like stimulants and such do.

Thus, there is no pre-workout benefit and all established effects are placebo.

That also makes me want to experiment with _nocebo_ effects from AAS. 

I don't expect anyone here to actually have even heard the term either LOL.


----------



## hulksmash

Brother Bundy said:


> u guys need to get better orals



If only that was the missing variable.

Take guys who:

read everywhere that [oral steroid] makes you motivated and strong before the gym
increases anger in the gym if you ingest before lifting
don't have much education concerning physiology and psychology
pumps themselves up+super excited after ingesting [oral steroid]

Then you got a super strong placebo, anecdotal beleivin' weight lifter.

They then can't be told otherwise because they "felt" the pre-WO "rush".

It's a legitimate thing-they DID feel the boost..but it was all placebo.


----------



## Bro Bundy

hulksmash said:


> If only that was the missing variable.
> 
> Take guys who:
> 
> read everywhere that [oral steroid] makes you motivated and strong before the gym
> increases anger in the gym if you ingest before lifting
> don't have much education concerning physiology and psychology
> pumps themselves up+super excited after ingesting [oral steroid]
> 
> Then you got a super strong placebo, anecdotal beleivin' weight lifter.
> 
> They then can't be told otherwise because they "felt" the pre-WO "rush".
> 
> It's a legitimate thing-they DID feel the boost..but it was all placebo.



ive taken almost every oral and a shit ton of other kinda pills..There is no placebo..I feel them all working if their real..Are u trying to tell me u dont feel 50mg of dbol a hour after u take it?


----------



## Bro Bundy

hulk u google real well..Since your a pro on physiology and psychology I just wanted to know what school u got your degree in?


----------



## Bro Bundy

not pickin a fight with u .I think your a funny fuk but 100% wrong about orals..Please dont write up some study Idc.I go on my own experience only


----------



## hulksmash

Brother Bundy said:


> ive taken almost every oral and a shit ton of other kinda pills..There is no placebo..I feel them all working if their real..Are u trying to tell me u dont feel 50mg of dbol a hour after u take it?



I don't feel any oral whatsoever an hour after, a day after, a few days after, etc.

Hormones don't work like pharmacological compounds that work in 20min or so.


----------



## Bro Bundy

hulksmash said:


> I don't feel any oral whatsoever an hour after, a day after, a few days after, etc.
> 
> Hormones don't work like pharmacological compounds that work in 20min or so.



for u mayb..I get super hyper off dbols a hour after eating them..I know drugs and my body well enough to know what im feeling..On good dbols 7 days into it im fully on.


----------



## Bro Bundy

I still think your a funny fuk


----------



## Bro Bundy

ill tell u a story..Years ago i was hangin with family and we wanted to smoke weed..My little cousin was there and wanted to try it so instead of giving him the reefer I rolled him a tobacco joint.. he was happy as fuk and thought he was stoned..Is this the placebo your talking about?


----------



## hulksmash

Brother Bundy said:


> ill tell u a story..Years ago i was hangin with family and we wanted to smoke weed..My little cousin was there and wanted to try it so instead of giving him the reefer I rolled him a tobacco joint.. he was happy as fuk and thought he was stoned..Is this the placebo your talking about?



Absolutely.

Perfect example.

He DID feel/have noticeable effects.

However, I know his "high" was different than what marijuana would've presented.

BUT-take a feeling that an oral supposedly gives-the hyperactivity, increased strength and drive-all things related to epinephrine..

..all that CAN be made through a placebo response. 

It's very easy to hype your brain up to release a genuine "fight or flight" response.


----------



## Bro Bundy

theres a reason so many people use dbol pre workout..I love it 30mg pre and 20 mg later in the day.


----------



## hulksmash

Brother Bundy said:


> theres a reason so many people use dbol pre workout..I love it 30mg pre and 20 mg later in the day.



..and all those people REALLY DO feel a pre-workout boost.

It's not the dbol doing it, though.

That's the only premise I'm getting at.


----------



## Bro Bundy

hulksmash said:


> ..and all those people REALLY DO feel a pre-workout boost.
> 
> It's not the dbol doing it, though.
> 
> That's the only premise I'm getting at.


I have to disagree with u my friend


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Brother Bundy said:


> I have to disagree with u my friend



You can't disagree. 1000s of powerlifters over the years have all been feeling a placebo. Especially from mib and halo.


----------



## Bro Bundy

DieYoungStrong said:


> You can't disagree. 1000s of powerlifters over the years have all been feeling a placebo. Especially from mib and halo.



ya man when i take good orals i feel them


----------



## TriniJuice

How about some training advice...I'm currently doing a upper/lower split geared towards BB & Power Lifting 
Currently I've been doing this;

Upper (heavy) 4sets * 3-8reps
Flat Bench
Overhead Press
Weighted Dips
BB Row

Lower (light) 5sets * 12-20reps
Front Squats
Dead-Lifts (heavy)
Calf Raises
BB Hack Squats

Upper (light) 4sets * 10-15reps
Incline Bench
Lateral Raises
Pull-Ups
Reverse Grip Bench (triceps)

Lower (heavy) 5sets * 6-10reps
Squats
Stiff Legged Dead-Lifts (light)
Calf Raises
Hack Squats

Question i was going to ask is about squatting, i only go parallel on them....i was thinking of subbing front squats on my Light Lower days for ATG squats as I'm only able to go parallel doing them Heavy
Would doing this help aid my squatorial progression; any other criticism on routine is welcomed


----------



## hulksmash

TriniJuice said:


> How about some training advice...I'm currently doing a upper/lower split geared towards BB & Power Lifting
> Currently I've been doing this;
> 
> Upper (heavy) 4sets * 3-8reps
> Flat Bench
> Overhead Press
> Weighted Dips
> BB Row
> 
> Lower (light) 5sets * 12-20reps
> Front Squats
> Dead-Lifts (heavy)
> Calf Raises
> BB Hack Squats
> 
> Upper (light) 4sets * 10-15reps
> Incline Bench
> Lateral Raises
> Pull-Ups
> Reverse Grip Bench (triceps)
> 
> Lower (heavy) 5sets * 6-10reps
> Squats
> Stiff Legged Dead-Lifts (light)
> Calf Raises
> Hack Squats
> 
> Question i was going to ask is about squatting, i only go parallel on them....i was thinking of subbing front squats on my Light Lower days for ATG squats as I'm only able to go parallel doing them Heavy
> Would doing this help aid my squatorial progression; any other criticism on routine is welcomed



Not much time to reply but-

Hitting a good number is done from doing it a lot and progressing in weight.

Want a bigger ATG back squat? Back squat ATG more.

Also strengthen the hams. 

I'll post more later!


----------



## hulksmash

hulksmash said:


> Not much time to reply but-
> 
> Hitting a good number is done from doing it a lot and progressing in weight.
> 
> Want a bigger ATG back squat? Back squat ATG more.
> 
> Also strengthen the hams.
> 
> I'll post more later!



Also, even though I got to the 3/4/5 club and somewhat PL'ed, there's better guys for advice like POB.


----------



## Drewsteeze

24 6'1" 180  I'm in week 7 of my first cycle. Running 600mg test E a week. Pinning twice a week. My diet is inconsistent and I'm not gaining the weight id like. Having no side effects just a little body acne. I feel strong and even though I'm not putting on mass I look big. Photo in my albums. 

Question is I'll be running a standard pct clomid/Nolva 
Or just clomid if you think that should be sufficient 

How long after pct can I start another cycle? I'm getting mixed answers on that and could you please lead me in the direction of a good bulking cycle 

Anything else you need to know I'll answer


----------



## Seeker

E





Drewsteeze said:


> 24 6'1" 180  I'm in week 7 of my first cycle. Running 600mg test E a week. Pinning twice a week. My diet is inconsistent and I'm not gaining the weight id like. Having no side effects just a little body acne. I feel strong and even though I'm not putting on mass I look big. Photo in my albums.
> 
> Question is I'll be running a standard pct clomid/Nolva
> Or just clomid if you think that should be sufficient
> 
> 
> How long after pct can I start another cycle? I'm getting mixed answers on that and could you please lead me in the direction of a good bulking cycle
> 
> Anything else you need to know I'll answer




Drew i would suggest you do an intro in the new member section, tell us about yourself and post your question there. You'll get a better response that way being you're new and have never posted before.


----------



## Drewsteeze

Thanks... Will do


----------



## PillarofBalance

I am wondering hulk if anyone knows what AMA in the title stands for.


----------



## deadlift666

Assault My Anus. 

At least that's what I gathered from the context.


----------



## deadlift666

There is some interesting discussion on placebo effect in here, hulk. 

http://gregnuckols.com/2014/10/08/the-science-of-steroids/


----------



## Hero Swole

PillarofBalance said:


> I am wondering hulk if anyone knows what AMA in the title stands for.


Closet redditor here.. ughh


----------



## deadlift666

Hero Swole said:


> Closet redditor here.. ughh



I use reddit to look at naked chicks, cars, and the occasional oiled up muscley dude.

Actually where I got that article from. Lol


----------



## hulksmash

deadlift666 said:


> There is some interesting discussion on placebo effect in here, hulk.
> 
> http://gregnuckols.com/2014/10/08/the-science-of-steroids/



Great link.

I just see no logical basis for hormones having psychoactive effects within several minutes of ingestion.


----------



## trodizzle

Which do you prefer...

Hulk (2003) 

or

The Incredible Hulk (2008)

and why?


----------



## hulksmash

trodizzle said:


> Which do you prefer...
> 
> Hulk (2003)
> 
> or
> 
> The Incredible Hulk (2008)
> 
> and why?



2008.

Any Lee's had great action scene, but a pisspoor story and a story that didn't even match the comics..wtf

In 2008, A TON of the story was cut away to save screen time.

The 2008 version would've been on par with the likes of future Marvel movies, but they cut all the meat out.

In fact, the reference that Mark Ruffalo made about "trying to kill myself and he spit the bullet out" was SUPPOSED to be in the 2008, but it's a cut out scene.


----------



## TheLupinator

Incredible Hulk..... Edward Norton, enough said


----------



## deadlift666

What did you dress up as for Halloween?


----------



## hulksmash

deadlift666 said:


> What did you dress up as for Halloween?



Wolverine! Shitty upload quality and the pic _really_ shows how I haven't lifted for weeks...guys I *REALLY* need to start lifting weights again LOL..at least I stay lean XD


----------



## Bro Bundy

hulksmash said:


> Wolverine! Shitty upload quality and the pic _really_ shows how I haven't lifted for weeks...guys I *REALLY* need to start lifting weights again LOL..at least I stay lean XD



5 grams of gear u will be right back


----------



## ECKSRATED

Why haven't u been lifting hulk?


----------



## Yaya

hulksmash said:


> Wolverine! Shitty upload quality and the pic _really_ shows how I haven't lifted for weeks...guys I *REALLY* need to start lifting weights again LOL..at least I stay lean XD



Nice claws

How tall are u?


----------



## hulksmash

ECKSRATED said:


> Why haven't u been lifting hulk?



Working 12 hours+ days (3 jobs) and letting bursitis get better

I've lifted twice in the past 4-5 weeks.

It makes it easy to miss the gym since I'll get back an inch or more on my arms if I hit the weights for 3 weeks straight LOL

Hitting gym right now though due to seeing my pic though haha



I'm 5'7..just a bit taller than wolvie ;-)


----------



## hulksmash

Brother Bundy said:


> 5 grams of gear u will be right back



LOL

Can't lie-if I'm pinning esterless tren or test, it makes the excuse of negating the gym even better since I get great results while not doing a damn thing with those two (albeit no where near 3, much less 5 grams) LOL

POB yells at me about continually wasting my potential so I'm not allowed to get too lazy though


----------



## Bro Bundy

hulksmash said:


> LOL
> 
> Can't lie-if I'm pinning esterless tren or test, it makes the excuse of negating the gym even better since I get great results while not doing a damn thing with those two (albeit no where near 3, much less 5 grams) LOL
> 
> POB yells at me about continually wasting my potential so I'm not allowed to get too lazy though



whats the tren no ester feel like ?


----------



## hulksmash

Brother Bundy said:


> whats the tren no ester feel like ?



It's amazing. Mild night sweats.

I FINALLY got the fat loss/dryness that everyone exclaims about tren..

With tren E I really lost faith that it was this "super food" everyone makes tren to be.

With tren NE, I finally got to see the magic.

The results come in 1-1.5 weeks.

TNE, TrenNE, and test E is all I'll ever run. All other gear is pointless to me.


----------



## goodfella

hulksmash said:


> It's amazing. Mild night sweats.
> 
> I FINALLY got the fat loss/dryness that everyone exclaims about tren..
> 
> With tren E I really lost faith that it was this "super food" everyone makes tren to be.
> 
> With tren NE, I finally got to see the magic.
> 
> The results come in 1-1.5 weeks.
> 
> TNE, TrenNE, and test E is all I'll ever run. All other gear is pointless to me.



No more grams off deca??? =O


----------



## event462

hulksmash said:


> Working 12 hours+ days (3 jobs) and letting bursitis get better
> 
> I've lifted twice in the past 4-5 weeks.
> 
> It makes it easy to miss the gym since I'll get back an inch or more on my arms if I hit the weights for 3 weeks straight LOL
> 
> Hitting gym right now though due to seeing my pic though haha
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 5'7..just a bit taller than wolvie ;-)




Damn! How the Hell can you put that much size on your arms that fast???How much would you say is genetics and how much is gear?


----------



## hulksmash

event462 said:


> Damn! How the Hell can you put that much size on your arms that fast???How much would you say is genetics and how much is gear?



Bro that's the pump-it dissipates after 30min or so LOL!

I'm at an all time low, too-170lbs.

My new avi was taken today in the gym.

It's there to motivate to keep lifting between digging ditches and laying Sheetrock in 12 hours everyday ;-)

Tl;dr arm increase is due to pump; avi taken today to motivate me


----------



## PillarofBalance

hulksmash said:


> Wolverine! Shitty upload quality and the pic _really_ shows how I haven't lifted for weeks...guys I *REALLY* need to start lifting weights again LOL..at least I stay lean XD


Lmao at the pic. Tried to crop out your girls jugs but they are quite simply too big for that.


----------



## hulksmash

PillarofBalance said:


> Lmao at the pic. Tried to crop out your girls jugs but they are quite simply too big for that.



Haha I love it!


----------



## hulksmash

event462 said:


> Damn! How the Hell can you put that much size on your arms that fast???How much would you say is genetics and how much is gear?



Also event, here's an example from today (thank god I finally hit the gym again)-before pump:





After:





Different pose, but still shows you how much a pump plays into size and why ALL competitors get a pump before the stage.

Regardless, I need to get my ass into gear and get back up in weight. I don't like being this small .

*I also haven't pinned more than 200mg of test for the past 3 months*. This plays a part.


----------



## Yaya

Ur a beast.........!!!


----------



## hulksmash

*I got this in today:*



> Got a quick question for you. I remember reading that you have cruised on deca, etc.. I'm thinking about cruising on eq. Not sure why I want to but eq seems to be treating me good and honestly I'm not so sure my test and mast is completely legit. I have some eq that Ive added to my 500test 500mast weekly and so far I like it. My problem is that I've been stuck at 175 to 180 for a friggin year. I know my diet wasn't up to par. Plus I've been drinking my ass off for 2 years. I know I need to cut that back and I'm working on it but damn its a hard habit to quit. I've been on + - 500 test for about 2 years. I'll add mast or tren for a few months and maybe an oral. I don't know if I should take twice the gear or drop it all except a cruise dose for a few months. I have a diet and when I'm done working on the road I'll start it up. Should be home next week. I made some gains in my physique in the past few months but haven't gained the weight. I just started at a new mma gym in Kansas City that is freakin hard core. I've been missing out on that for over a year. We moved and the only gym local was a piece of shit. So I'll drop some body fat pretty quickly doing mma. I was always a skinny bastard so being lean is in my DNA I guess. At 35 years old I was 135lbs. No shit. Embarrassing. I got in to mma and lifting and started running gear and really made a shit ton of gains. Which I'm happy about. Bit my goal has always been 195 lean. I'm just having a hard time figuring out how to get there. I know I don't eat enough. Working on that. Gotta cut back on the booze. Working on that. It seems like you have experimented quite a bit with stuff so I trust your opinion. Start running 3 grams a week? Or cruise for a bit and rest?



1) drop that stupid ass MMA and _all_cardio/conditioning work
2) stop drinking except for a max of 6 standard alcoholic drinks a week
3) START EATING A CALORIE SURPLUS
4) focus on 3-5 sets and 10-15 rep range (volume to encourage mass)


5)*do not use past 1.5g and DO 1-4 you ****ing idiot!*

Stick with 500 test and 600-800mg EQ if you must use EQ and rest. I suggest you stick with 1g of test for 6 months DOING RULES 1-5!

Sorry for being stern. KISS. You can do it bud.


----------



## hulksmash

Yaya said:


> Ur a beast.........!!!



All jokes aside, we should have children yaya :kisses:


----------



## SuperBane

How tall are you man?


----------



## hulksmash

SuperBane said:


> How tall are you man?



5'7 AND 170lbs.

I should be at ~190-195lbs at 8-10%BF for my height.

I apologize that I haven't kept up that standard (seriously).


----------



## SuperBane

hulksmash said:


> 5'7 AND 170lbs.
> 
> I should be at ~190-195lbs at 8-10%BF for my height.
> 
> I apologize that I haven't kept up that standard (seriously).



I was going to cut you some slack honestly but at your height and wild dosages.... 
I got to tell you this those kids at that blast and cruise board are killing you.
Murdering you on every level. 
Including troll game. 
They're doing it without the legit kigtropins too. 
(LOL)

Those pictures posted above what is that? About somewhere in between 12 and 15% body fat?
You should be that height BF% & 200lbs minimum.

What is your reason for using AAS ?
& will you donate me your username and change yours to either the "hands of kevlin" or "Lord of the tillers"

If you are a competing power lifter please disregard my jesting banter.

The guy in the pictures looks like a guy in his late 20's who just started lifting in one of the local gyms. 
Has a frame you would most likely think may wind up competing in physique.
That is if he stays in the gym for more then a few winter months (jan/feb) and takes the shit seriously.

No offense.


----------



## SFGiants

SuperBane said:


> I was going to cut you some slack honestly but at your height and wild dosages....
> I got to tell you this those kids at that blast and cruise board are killing you.
> Murdering you on every level.
> Including troll game.
> They're doing it without the legit kigtropins too.
> (LOL)
> 
> Those pictures posted above what is that? About somewhere in between 12 and 15% body fat?
> You should be that height BF% & 200lbs minimum.
> 
> What is your reason for using AAS ?
> & will you donate me your username and change yours to either the "hands of kevlin" or "Lord of the tillers"
> 
> If you are a competing power lifter please disregard my jesting banter.
> 
> The guy in the pictures looks like a guy in his late 20's who just started lifting in one of the local gyms.
> Has a frame you would most likely think may wind up competing in physique.
> That is if he stays in the gym for more then a few winter months (jan/feb) and takes the shit seriously.
> 
> No offense.



This guy should not be giving advice to anyone (Pro tips my ass).

He's no powerlifter bro powerlifters work their lower half not just the upper.

Your correct he only has definition no mass at all.


----------



## woodswise

event462 said:


> Damn! How the Hell can you put that much size on your arms that fast???How much would you say is genetics and how much is gear?



And don't forget:  How much is hulksmash BS?


----------



## TriniJuice

Moving this thread to the flame forum;
JK i don't have that power hahahaha


----------



## nightster

So, yer saying there's a chance!?!


----------



## DieYoungStrong

If I was your source, I'd be pissed at you for posting pics.....it's bad advertising.


----------



## PillarofBalance

At least he posts pics and is honest about his size... can't say that about the majority of guys on the Boards.


----------



## Yaya

I'm really 5"3 and 286..

I just come here for entertainment. . Haven't been to the gym since February. .2003


----------



## hulksmash

DieYoungStrong said:


> If I was your source, I'd be pissed at you for posting pics.....it's bad advertising.



Not when I basically advertise "this is what happens when lifting isn't a priority" LOL

I'm just glad I'm at least smart enough to stick with TRT dosages versus a year ago or so.

Also, *it shows how good the chef is, too*-

The gear is so good he can be lazy and still be lean and have good size LOL


----------



## hulksmash

SuperBane said:


> I was going to cut you some slack honestly but at your height and wild dosages....
> I got to tell you this those kids at that blast and cruise board are killing you.
> Murdering you on every level.
> Including troll game.
> They're doing it without the legit kigtropins too.
> (LOL)
> 
> Those pictures posted above what is that? About somewhere in between 12 and 15% body fat?
> You should be that height BF% & 200lbs minimum.
> 
> What is your reason for using AAS ?
> & will you donate me your username and change yours to either the "hands of kevlin" or "Lord of the tillers"
> 
> If you are a competing power lifter please disregard my jesting banter.
> 
> The guy in the pictures looks like a guy in his late 20's who just started lifting in one of the local gyms.
> Has a frame you would most likely think may wind up competing in physique.
> That is if he stays in the gym for more then a few winter months (jan/feb) and takes the shit seriously.
> 
> No offense.



1) I don't use another board.

2) I was 213lbs at that bf in 2009-2010

3) I only use TRT dosages; all wild dosages were for bulking

4) I let myself lose ~30lbs since last Thanksgiving due to lifting not being a priority

5) I can at any time a) get in the gym more b) eat more and c)be 215 at 10-12%

With that, that's what pisses off my friends and POB-they know I'm just ****ing off and wasting potential.

Hope this cleared up some behavioral questions concerning me!


----------



## hulksmash

SFGiants said:


> This guy should not be giving advice to anyone (Pro tips my ass).
> 
> He's no powerlifter bro powerlifters work their lower half not just the upper.
> 
> Your correct he only has definition no mass at all.




Thanks! I hope I at least keep looking lean since I've had my physique as a last priority lol

I began to work my lower again at one point (working around the l4,l5 budged disc, spine degeneration, and patellar tendon degeneration)-

But now I've had 3 shots in my left knee to battle the disintegration of my tendon so that put legs on the back burner temporarily!

They definitely lag (2.75-3" smaller than all time peak measurement), but not too bad for Only hitting legs ~10 times in 2.5 years:


----------



## SuperBane

First as pertains to legs.

If one can not squat and perhaps deadlift then all of the isolation machines become direct treasures to be utilized to target exactly what squats and deadlifts would be doing.

I understand injuries can stop everything not to mention make one depressed by the fact and throw off training completely.

Yet I can not imagine you not being able to do leg extensions, leg presses, standing leg curls, seated leg curls, prone leg curls, kneeling leg curls? Lunges? 

Maybe not at 100% but why not 50% or 30% ?

To not even attempt to train these areas per use of injury as a crutch is simply an excuse to be lazy.

No excuses.

You definitely remind me of a guy who would compete in physiques .... natty ...

1.) But those kids on that board blast and cruise like you and take those same wild dosages as you. When they cruise they don't fall off and look like you either. I say this as motivation for you to make a change. I brought it up because you remind me of some of those guys on that board hulk.

2.) That was 4-5 years ago. I'm not understanding why you lost size. Did you quit?

3.) So you are just on trt. No goals as far as looks, weights, nothing?

4.) Even when I stray from lifting as hard as I should ... I do not lose size ... and my strength comes back relatively quickly.

5.) I challenge you then hulk to get to 215 @ 10%BF. 

& as pertaining to the gear being so good you can be lazy bit, great chef? .... I'm calling bullshit.

Im calling bullshit based off the things you've stated in this thread. You were always lean and always small. since a child. Otherwise how can you blow the smoke of losing so much size with or without gear? If your eating habits turned to shit okay I see the BF% increase but not actual size loss. Not unless you were starving yourself or had gastric issues. You were a true ectomorph. In it's epitome, the exact definition. That is why you come off as if you gained massive amount of size.
Perhaps feeling so confident in giving advice.

Your laziness or perhaps your injuries or resulting depressions of, Is why you are sitting at 14% and not 10% as you were as a teenager.

Whats up HS? Can you show me? I'd like for you to show me Hulksmash at 215 pounds and 10% bodyfat in 2015. One is only good as his last, anyways.

I do want to commend you for putting up pictures as well as opening yourself up to all forms of criticism and not shying away from the attention, Negative or positive.

Very weird and interesting thread lol


----------



## PillarofBalance

^^ take his challenge hulk. Let's get it going. I think this is the best thing to come out of this thread.

The comment about the gear being so good is an inside joke with me and him.

Speaking of which. For those who don't know Hulk is a good personal friend of mine. I would just say that those of you who want to write in here your judgements should probably stop and consider a few things.

First none of you actually know him, him abilities and limitations or anything relative to his life.  This man has been thru enough to Crack most others. He survived. And in time will bounce back.

Second... for all who want to judge him about his size keep in mind there will always be someone bigger than you.

For those who criticize his doses... you have failed to listen to his repeated statements that he is his own experiment.

It's fun to throw rocks at people and hulk makes himself available as a target and is man enough to not once ever have gotten all butthurt. He has never called me to tell me how someone here is a dick. Or to try and pull strings and get someone banned (or promoted for that matter).

You guys will likely never meet another guy as helpful, honest, giving and thoughtful as hulksmash.

Get to know someone beyond their posts before you all pigpile. This is a brotherhood and hulk is OG here.

But again... hulk let's get this bulk going kneegrow.


----------



## hulksmash

SuperBane said:


> First as pertains to legs.
> 
> If one can not squat and perhaps deadlift then all of the isolation machines become direct treasures to be utilized to target exactly what squats and deadlifts would be doing.
> 
> I understand injuries can stop everything not to mention make one depressed by the fact and throw off training completely.
> 
> Yet I can not imagine you not being able to do leg extensions, leg presses, standing leg curls, seated leg curls, prone leg curls, kneeling leg curls? Lunges?
> 
> Maybe not at 100% but why not 50% or 30% ?
> 
> To not even attempt to train these areas per use of injury as a crutch is simply an excuse to be lazy.
> 
> No excuses.



First a disclaimer: this is going to be completely honest and rustle jimmies; especially with the waste of gear and time seen.

It is more *FEAR* than any level of laziness. 
Also I have above average cuts and size on my quads from doing nothing at all (left over from my 4/5/6 club pursuit and only OLY atg squats).

It is absolutely *SCARY* to know that simply bending your left leg could cause the rest of its tendon to tear. 

_However_, I did ease back into leg training in April/May.

I stopped after an MRI showed extensive patellar tendon degeneration. 

This thread NOW has me hitting legs again for the first time since then.

My fear(s) will be silenced but caution will definitely be utilized.





> You definitely remind me of a guy who would compete in physiques .... natty ...



Awesome considering I do absolutely nothing concerning weight lifting and dieting as of late!



> 1.) But those kids on that board blast and cruise like you and take those same wild dosages as you. When they cruise they don't fall off and look like you either. I say this as motivation for you to make a change. I brought it up because you remind me of some of those guys on that board hulk.



Those kids do *NOT* blast and cruise like I do. I assume they:

*They actually lift weekly; they lift more than 2x a week; they control dieting and take supplements.*

For AT LEAST 1.5 years straight, I have not consistently lifted nor dieted.

Beginning in February, I finally started to _consistently_ lift 1x a week. Now imagine if I put in the effort like I assume they do (and I assume they look like shit even with the dosages).

*When I did do my 2g blast back in spring, I did lift 2x a week consistently and stayed in a moderately sized deficit.* then I fell off again.

To explain!! ALL of my dosages were inconsistent:
 2g/wk for 15 weeks w/ lifting 2x a week → 500mg/wk for 4 weeks w/ lifting 1-2x/wk or EOW → 1g/wk for 12wks w/ lifting 1x/wk consistently 

This is to show that I was just all over the place *and to prove to everyone that I AM A POOR EXAMPLE FOR RESULTS OF CONSISTENT 2g/wk DOSING WITH DISCIPLINED TRAINING AND DIET*.

Remember, I'm about experimenting. I wanted to see what higher dosages did with small amounts of stimuli AND see where my body really begins to utilize higher dosages. You can't find the latter without seeing MINIMUM and MAXIMUM ratios of external stimuli (ie training).




> 2.) That was 4-5 years ago. I'm not understanding why you lost size. Did you quit?



I starved and yes, pretty much quit. Mainly the former; I had to go the ER in January after the divorce for severe malnourishment and dehydration.

POB helped me to eat normal again-I was the guy teaching others how to force feed! Now I'm getting over the conditioning I have myself to not eat in order to ensure I have food for a later time.



> 3.) So you are just on trt. No goals as far as looks, weights, nothing?



I've tried to explain this and no one listens. 

Before this post, I couldn't give a single shit about lifting. I'm still re-learning how to eat (so blessed to have a good woman now), so the benefit is I look sexy and lean.

This adds to the apathy. However, now I've been challenged.

My goal has been 5'7 195lbs 17.5" arms for a while now. Arms are 16". I remember when they were 17"...LOL

I'll hit the goal if I want..now I I have the desire and spectators.




> 4.) Even when I stray from lifting as hard as I should ... I do not lose size ... and my strength comes back relatively quickly.



Same with me-

Until I was starving and forgot how to eat right to ensure a next meal. Almost over that hurdle though.



> 5.) I challenge you then hulk to get to 215 @ 10%BF.



Accepted.



> Im calling bullshit based off the things you've stated in this thread. You were always lean and always small. since a child. Otherwise how can you blow the smoke of losing so much size with or without gear? If your eating habits turned to shit okay I see the BF% increase but not actual size loss. Not unless you were starving yourself or had gastric issues. You were a true ectomorph. In it's epitome, the exact definition. That is why you come off as if you gained massive amount of size.
> Perhaps feeling so confident in giving advice.
> 
> Your laziness or perhaps your injuries or resulting depressions of, Is why you are sitting at 14% and not 10% as you were as a teenager.



You are so horribly wrong it's ridiculous.

I was a chubby pre-teen.

Then filled out with broad shoulders (mainly "meso" since you want broscience BS), etc.

Then as a teen I took up guitar, got high daily from opioids, STARVED myself, and got nice six pack with 11" arms. I remember thinking "oh cool, I look sorta like Kurt" LOL

Then I took my starved meso frame and force fed from 120lbs to 213, and then dropped to 180lbs.

Then I decided weights and all this shit lost it's novelty and haven't been dedicated much since.

Thanks for lighting my spark back.


----------



## hulksmash

PillarofBalance said:


> ^^ take his challenge hulk. Let's get it going. I think this is the best thing to come out of this thread.
> 
> The comment about the gear being so good is an inside joke with me and him.
> 
> Speaking of which. For those who don't know Hulk is a good personal friend of mine. I would just say that those of you who want to write in here your judgements should probably stop and consider a few things.
> 
> First none of you actually know him, him abilities and limitations or anything relative to his life.  This man has been thru enough to Crack most others. He survived. And in time will bounce back.
> 
> Second... for all who want to judge him about his size keep in mind there will always be someone bigger than you.
> 
> For those who criticize his doses... you have failed to listen to his repeated statements that he is his own experiment.
> 
> It's fun to throw rocks at people and hulk makes himself available as a target and is man enough to not once ever have gotten all butthurt. He has never called me to tell me how someone here is a dick. Or to try and pull strings and get someone banned (or promoted for that matter).
> 
> You guys will likely never meet another guy as helpful, honest, giving and thoughtful as hulksmash.
> 
> Get to know someone beyond their posts before you all pigpile. This is a brotherhood and hulk is OG here.
> 
> But again... hulk let's get this bulk going kneegrow.



Thank you.

I still would rather starve than get stabbed (serious) LOL

RANDOM TIDBIT FOR THE DAY!


----------



## hulksmash

Also POB, the mean side of me wants to ask everyone to show a front double bi pic up in here...

But that's too rude. No homo of course XD


----------



## mickems

hulksmash said:


> Do you mean in one syringe or at 1 time?
> 
> I've done a full 3ml syringe of Test E 300mg.
> 
> Most at one time I did 4 grams-3ml both asscheeks of Test E 300mg+1.5ml each delt 300mg Deca+1.5ml each quad 300mg Deca.*
> 
> 
> *on this occasion, I had Deca dick (ran out of test) and a date coming over in 2 days. I knew AAS is a neuroactive steroid, so *out of pure desperation* I slammed _4 grams_ of AAS to ensure my libido and dick would work as normal/at peak function.
> 
> The night turned out great. I didn't pin for 3 weeks after that day.**
> 
> **Even though steroids are neuroactive, I pinned long esters. I STILL believe the effects/recovered libido were purely placebo.
> 
> Each time I've ingested/injected AAS, I took a *non-biased,non-anecdotal* approach. Steroidal hormones do not work within minutes nor a couple of hours. This is proven to me through experience and the total lack of scientific evidence of the contrary.
> 
> This, along with placebo being PROVEN powerful ENOUGH to actually release epinephrine, dopamine, cause mental changes, and cause physiological changes is why I argue that "pre-workout mood boost/anger/energy/magical superhuman hulk level strength increase" is all placebo.
> 
> I have to remind myself I am not surrounded by a scientific community, so placebo is a bad word and only "sugar pill" is related to the word. :-/



man, you need one of these..
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1624


----------



## SFGiants

PillarofBalance said:


> ^^ take his challenge hulk. Let's get it going. I think this is the best thing to come out of this thread.
> 
> The comment about the gear being so good is an inside joke with me and him.
> 
> Speaking of which. For those who don't know Hulk is a good personal friend of mine. I would just say that those of you who want to write in here your judgements should probably stop and consider a few things.
> 
> First none of you actually know him, him abilities and limitations or anything relative to his life.  This man has been thru enough to Crack most others. He survived. And in time will bounce back.
> 
> Second... for all who want to judge him about his size keep in mind there will always be someone bigger than you.
> 
> For those who criticize his doses... you have failed to listen to his repeated statements that he is his own experiment.
> 
> It's fun to throw rocks at people and hulk makes himself available as a target and is man enough to not once ever have gotten all butthurt. He has never called me to tell me how someone here is a dick. Or to try and pull strings and get someone banned (or promoted for that matter).
> 
> You guys will likely never meet another guy as helpful, honest, giving and thoughtful as hulksmash.
> 
> Get to know someone beyond their posts before you all pigpile. This is a brotherhood and hulk is OG here.
> 
> But again... hulk let's get this bulk going kneegrow.



Close personal friend or not brotherhood or not we are supposed to teach proper.

I'm not alone about his constant bad and dangerous advice but if you going to keep letting it fly he is going to keep doing it and others will follow.

It's the dangerous side of things that piss us off about his advice.

Maybe when some dies from this type of advise people will start taking shit serious.

We have a new teammate the lost a friends at the age of 22 because of this exact type of behavior and reckless usage, yes aas can and will kill your ass.


----------



## SFGiants

hulksmash said:


> Also POB, the mean side of me wants to ask everyone to show a front double bi pic up in here...
> 
> But that's too rude. No homo of course XD



Ive put myself out there on this board and shown I'm a lean strong powerlifter that ranges from 250 to 270 in weight, currently 255.

I'm not even close to one of the top dogs in powerlifting as those dudes are beyond strong.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Hulk doesnt need any challenges ..So he starts taking 3 g of gear again for no reason or result whats so ever..Hulk if u want a challenge get of gear completely u have no business using.Go back to the drawing board and start over.Learn how to workout and eat properly before ever picking up a needle again.


----------



## Yaya

hulksmash said:


> Also POB, the mean side of me wants to ask everyone to show a front double bi pic up in here...
> 
> But that's too rude. No homo of course XD



No chance pal...

My arms look like melted eggplants


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Yaya said:


> No chance pal...
> 
> My arms look like melted eggplants



I look like Mr Furlie from Three's Company.


----------



## Bro Bundy

DieYoungStrong said:


> I look like Mr Furlie from Three's Company.



trivia ..what was furlies brothers name and what did he do for a living??


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Brother Bundy said:


> trivia ..what was furlies brothers name and what did he do for a living??



Don't know. I just know that Suzanne summers in threes company might have been the first chick to give me movement downstairs. I always wanted to be like Larry and hang at the Regal Beagle when I grew up. I guess I can chalk it up as a win that I didn't. 

Do tell?


----------



## SFGiants

Ralph Furley's brother was a complete asshole!


----------



## SFGiants

DieYoungStrong said:


> Don't know. I just know that Suzanne summers in threes company might have been the first chick to give me movement downstairs. I always wanted to be like Larry and hang at the Regal Beagle when I grew up. I guess I can chalk it up as a win that I didn't.
> 
> Do tell?



Larry = Quagmire lol.


----------



## Yaya

My first hard-on might of been the seen in revenge of the nerds when the nerds raided the pies dorm.. Betty Childs gave me a hard on in 1983

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut0XTC33TEQ


----------



## Bro Bundy

his name was bart and he owned the building..Ralph hated bart


----------



## PillarofBalance

SFGiants said:


> Close personal friend or not brotherhood or not we are supposed to teach proper.
> 
> I'm not alone about his constant bad and dangerous advice but if you going to keep letting it fly he is going to keep doing it and others will follow.
> 
> It's the dangerous side of things that piss us off about his advice.
> 
> Maybe when some dies from this type of advise people will start taking shit serious.
> 
> We have a new teammate the lost a friends at the age of 22 because of this exact type of behavior and reckless usage, yes aas can and will kill your ass.


He posts his own experiences and usually tells other NOT to do what he has done and why. He doesn't tell people with out aas experience to run insane dosages. I don't find his posts dangerous. I have removed people, two that I can think of for making asinine posts that were wreckless. Hulk isn't one of them


----------



## PillarofBalance

Brother Bundy said:


> Hulk doesnt need any challenges ..So he starts taking 3 g of gear again for no reason or result whats so ever..Hulk if u want a challenge get of gear completely u have no business using.Go back to the drawing board and start over.Learn how to workout and eat properly before ever picking up a needle again.


Says a guy who can't tip the scale at 200 without gear?

Not calling you out here. My point is you aren't much bigger or more aesthetic looking then he is and he barely lifts or eats. 

Everyone is smaller than someone else. That's why I say quit throwing rocks.

If anyone wants to help him you don't do it thru advice. You do it by telling him he can't do it.


----------



## Bro Bundy

PillarofBalance said:


> Says a guy who can't tip the scale at 200 without gear?
> 
> Not calling you out here. My point is you aren't much bigger or more aesthetic looking then he is and he barely lifts or eats.
> 
> Everyone is smaller than someone else. That's why I say quit throwing rocks.
> 
> If anyone wants to help him you don't do it thru advice. You do it by telling him he can't do it.


did i say anything about how he looks?? Your about the only person on this board that gives any credibility to hulk and his wacked out ways...Im 5 10 205 under 10% bf pob..I get hes your friend but your not being real about this..If this was a person u dont know u would say the same as i did


----------



## PillarofBalance

Brother Bundy said:


> did i say anything about how he looks?? Your about the only person on this board that gives any credibility to hulk and his wacked out ways...Im 5 10 205 under 10% bf pob..I get hes your friend but your not being real about this..If this was a person u dont know u would say the same as i did


You told him you have no business using....

And maybe I would. But I do know him. That makes a big difference. I can say I would say it once and then move on. Not harp on it over and over and over and over and over and over and over again...


----------



## Bro Bundy

PillarofBalance said:


> You told him you have no business using....
> 
> And maybe I would. But I do know him. That makes a big difference. I can say I would say it once and then move on. Not harp on it over and over and over and over and over and over and over again...


ya ive been saying for years hulk has no business using or giving advice..Believe me I like him I just think he has no clue..


----------



## losieloos

What if hulksmash decided to do powerlifting? Bundy what is better powerlifting or bodybuilding?


----------



## Bro Bundy

losieloos said:


> What if hulksmash decided to do powerlifting? Bundy what is better powerlifting or bodybuilding?



bodybuilding is better losie


----------



## PillarofBalance

losieloos said:


> What if hulksmash decided to do powerlifting? Bundy what is better powerlifting or bodybuilding?


Not taking that bait lucy! You gotta do better than that son!


----------



## Bro Bundy

PillarofBalance said:


> Not taking that bait lucy! You gotta do better than that son!



you can honestly tell me that my advice to hulk of getting off gear and getting back to the root of fitness without drugs is a bad idea? Its a mature reasonable safe idea that most vets will agree with..Are you also saying because i stay around 200 pounds i dont have the right to give this advice..Lets look at the advice i give..Its always about drugs i have used safely and with good results plus minimal sides..I give advice on how to stay lean and healthy(things i know about) never have i gave advice on shit i know nothing about..Ask around if my advice or rep is credible around here


----------



## TheLupinator

Hulk, it's not that you give dangerous advice per se, it's that you give condescending nonsensical advice. Flaming others for running 3 compounds or running anything other than test + deca or eq. Not to mention you're websters fckking dictionary when it comes to "pro genetics" bc apparently only you know what it truly means. I don't give a fucck how big you are, what your excuses are (valid or not), if you can blow up to over 200lbs lean... it's how a man conducts himself that determines whether or not he gets my respect.


POB, you say he's helpful to others, maybe he is, but I've only seen him slam home the same 3 idiotic points in the most close minded, "I'm right, you're wrong" way possible. This is a forum about collaboration, not The Hulksmash Show of "I can be 200 ripped, trust me bro"


----------



## SFGiants

TheLupinator said:


> Hulk, it's not that you give dangerous advice per se, it's that you give condescending nonsensical advice. Flaming others for running 3 compounds or running anything other than test + deca or eq. Not to mention you're websters fckking dictionary when it comes to "pro genetics" bc apparently only you know what it truly means. I don't give a fucck how big you are, what your excuses are (valid or not), if you can blow up to over 200lbs lean... it's how a man conducts himself that determines whether or not he gets my respect.
> 
> POB, you say he's helpful to others, maybe he is, but I've only seen him slam home the same 3 idiotic points in the most close minded, "I'm right, you're wrong" way possible. This is a forum about collaboration, not The Hulksmash Show of "I can be 200 ripped, trust me bro"




This^^^ but it's being condoned IMO not corrected and redirect.

Like I said friend or not he is full of himself and full of shit!


----------



## PillarofBalance

Brother Bundy said:


> you can honestly tell me that my advice to hulk of getting off gear and getting back to the root of fitness without drugs is a bad idea? Its a mature reasonable safe idea that most vets will agree with..Are you also saying because i stay around 200 pounds i dont have the right to give this advice..Lets look at the advice i give..Its always about drugs i have used safely and with good results plus minimal sides..I give advice on how to stay lean and healthy(things i know about) never have i gave advice on shit i know nothing about..Ask around if my advice or rep is credible around here



Weird that you are getting defensive about your own posts when I made no mention of those. I didn't criticize your advice Bundy and I never have. I never said what you said to hulk was a bad idea. I have had phone calls where I would admonish him about his doses and diet. And he would make changes where possible.

I would suggest that you make your statements and let them stand on their own two feet rather than try and support them with comments about most vets. Most vets don't know much beyond the old rigid ways in which they met their goals. I respect their accomplishments but often don't care for their opinions. You earned your right to have your own say.


----------



## PillarofBalance

TheLupinator said:


> Hulk, it's not that you give dangerous advice per se, it's that you give condescending nonsensical advice. Flaming others for running 3 compounds or running anything other than test + deca or eq. Not to mention you're websters fckking dictionary when it comes to "pro genetics" bc apparently only you know what it truly means. I don't give a fucck how big you are, what your excuses are (valid or not), if you can blow up to over 200lbs lean... it's how a man conducts himself that determines whether or not he gets my respect.
> 
> 
> POB, you say he's helpful to others, maybe he is, but I've only seen him slam home the same 3 idiotic points in the most close minded, "I'm right, you're wrong" way possible. This is a forum about collaboration, not The Hulksmash Show of "I can be 200 ripped, trust me bro"


Some say that hulk is telling people to use too much gear. You are saying he is limiting people?


----------



## Bro Bundy

PillarofBalance said:


> Weird that you are getting defensive about your own posts when I made no mention of those. I didn't criticize your advice Bundy and I never have. I never said what you said to hulk was a bad idea. I have had phone calls where I would admonish him about his doses and diet. And he would make changes where possible.
> 
> I would suggest that you make your statements and let them stand on their own two feet rather than try and support them with comments about most vets. Most vets don't know much beyond the old rigid ways in which they met their goals. I respect their accomplishments but often don't care for their opinions. You earned your right to have your own say.



thank u I respect your view as well


----------



## Yaya

I think hulk should run more gear


----------



## TriniJuice

losieloos said:


> What if hulksmash decided to do powerlifting? Bundy what is better powerlifting or bodybuilding?



Hahahabahah; good try Loos lol

#SaveBundy.....#Don'tGetRe-BannedBro


----------



## TriniJuice

Side note; 
Anyone else craving a cheese steak....


----------



## PillarofBalance

TriniJuice said:


> Side note;
> Anyone else craving a cheese steak....


Well now I am... God dammit I was ready for bed and everything


----------



## DocDePanda187123

TriniJuice said:


> Side note;
> Anyone else craving a cheese steak....




Fukk ch**se


----------



## event462

Honestly, I take everything Hulk says with a grain of salt. While I do think he is sincere and does know what he is talking about, that doesn't mean his protocols would work for me. Sometimes it might, other times it might not. No need to get worked up about it.


----------



## deadlift666

Well this got interesting.


----------



## bvs

what compound would you add for a second cycle?
eq is top of my list at the moment


----------



## TriniJuice

Docd187123 said:


> Fukk ch**se



Cheese is to mankind as The fountain of youth was to Columbus....


----------



## TriniJuice

Cheese didn't land on Plymouth Rock; Plymouth Rock...landed on cheese


----------



## deadlift666

Hulk, what kind of cheese is your favorite?


----------



## RJ

I don't post much anymore (at all really) but after reading 14 pages i will speak to both sides. 

I also think what hulk does is ridiculous. I applaud personal experience over studies/broscience any day of the week, but common sense has to come into play somewhere. Also, lookiing at his physique, i would completely agree that he shouldn't be using gear. But that's his choice. And I don't know the guy at all or what he's been through. 

With that being said, I have heard for years on these boards that people shouldn't say certain things because someone might do what they read and end up hurt or worse yet... dead. Now, think what you want, but no one makes choices for anyone but themselves. No one has ever forced a needle into my hip. Its always been my choice. No one ever made me try a gram of test. I wanted to try it and I did. If i would have gotten hurt doing it, that would have been on me. 

Its time we stop blming others for shit and hold ourselves accountable. Again, seeing the shit hulk has stated in this thread that he does is assinine. But there is nothing in any  thread on this board or any other that would force me to make a choice about gear, or anything. It will always be my choice. As far as I'm concerned, if someone is too stupid, or weak-willed to try something they read ONE PERSON did, without researching more and more and more, then they deserve what comes to them. I can tolerate alot of things. But ignorance is not one of them. 

Hulk, i agree it would be advantageous of you to come off and let your body reset, but if you don't, good luck and be careful. i wouldn't wish divorce on my worst enemy, so my only advice non-gear related would be to get your emotions/mind in check first.


----------



## hulksmash

RJ said:


> I don't post much anymore (at all really) but after reading 14 pages i will speak to both sides.
> 
> I also think what hulk does is ridiculous. I applaud personal experience over studies/broscience any day of the week, but common sense has to come into play somewhere. Also, lookiing at his physique, i would completely agree that he shouldn't be using gear. But that's his choice. And I don't know the guy at all or what he's been through.
> 
> With that being said, I have heard for years on these boards that people shouldn't say certain things because someone might do what they read and end up hurt or worse yet... dead. Now, think what you want, but no one makes choices for anyone but themselves. No one has ever forced a needle into my hip. Its always been my choice. No one ever made me try a gram of test. I wanted to try it and I did. If i would have gotten hurt doing it, that would have been on me.
> 
> Its time we stop blming others for shit and hold ourselves accountable. Again, seeing the shit hulk has stated in this thread that he does is assinine. But there is nothing in any  thread on this board or any other that would force me to make a choice about gear, or anything. It will always be my choice. As far as I'm concerned, if someone is too stupid, or weak-willed to try something they read ONE PERSON did, without researching more and more and more, then they deserve what comes to them. I can tolerate alot of things. But ignorance is not one of them.
> 
> Hulk, i agree it would be advantageous of you to come off and let your body reset, but if you don't, good luck and be careful. i wouldn't wish divorce on my worst enemy, so my only advice non-gear related would be to get your emotions/mind in check first.



I'm with you that everyone is accountable for themselves. Old school thought I guess?

Secondly, I ALWAYS give a disclaimer to never do what I do.

I DO advise pretty much the same thing everyone else does-500mg test for first cycle, no oral only etc...

Lupine tot, to take it to the basic level, I only advise:

KISS! Yes, this means limiting someone from 5 compounds to 2. They're grown and make a decision.

I just add what variables are in a list to be chosen (and recommend kiss for all things in life).

There's no science or logic behind the body "resetting". The body doesnt work that way.


----------



## hulksmash

TheLupinator said:


> Hulk, it's not that you give dangerous advice per se, it's that you give condescending nonsensical advice. Flaming others for running 3 compounds or running anything other than test + deca or eq. Not to mention you're websters fckking dictionary when it comes to "pro genetics" bc apparently only you know what it truly means. I don't give a fucck how big you are, what your excuses are (valid or not), if you can blow up to over 200lbs lean... it's how a man conducts himself that determines whether or not he gets my respect.
> 
> 
> POB, you say he's helpful to others, maybe he is, but I've only seen him slam home the same 3 idiotic points in the most close minded, "I'm right, you're wrong" way possible. This is a forum about collaboration, not The Hulksmash Show of "I can be 200 ripped, trust me bro"



Also wanted to add I wasn't trying to reply in an oppressive dichotomy within threads-I apologize for that.

You're just down for "let him walk the walk, ignore the talk".


----------



## hulksmash

deadlift666 said:


> Hulk, what kind of cheese is your favorite?


----------



## hulksmash




----------



## hulksmash

Also guys, POB knows but I've hit other roadblocks and have been too poor to do anything but body weight.

The days I do get $5 (usually by asking mom at 28yo; so sad), I hit the gym.

I actually benched 315 for the first time in 3 years 4 weeks ago (never went past 225 out of fear of my joint health). It felt good to still be able to at 170 and pretty much retiring lifting lol

I work 3 jobs:

7am-4pm Street Dept (town of 2,300 so we have to manually lay asphalt, dig ditches, etc)
daily 4pm to 830pm or 1130pmRemodeling 2,800 for $7.00 an hour (with my friend and his dad-Sheetrock, put doors in, everything)
 teach guitar 3x a week at 6pm to 7-730pm (I stop remodeling for 1-1.5hr and the  to right back to it)

And I am still scrounging.

*THIS is why I haven't give  a shit about lifting and only TRT cruising until further notice.*

I know the basics.

I force fed to gain 85lbs and stay fairly lean-with only Superdrol Bundy!

I cut to lose 40lbs of fat.

I was on my way to the 4/5/6 club before my injury.


Guys, I know what the **** to do and I've been around the block and I've done a lot more than most.

I am very sorry that I upset everyone-I still treat everyone like I want to be treated. I should've told everyone all what I know and have done with weights and diet.

Definitely sucks to come here, no one realize what you have done and know about lifting, and not even get the chance to be actually wanted to stay here when you've got no one else to make your days seem liveable, much less get you laughing-thanks deadlift for the laughs with cheese!

Hopefully this clears up some things and Bane, the challenge is still on!

I even ate my first surplus in calories in weeks last night after reading/posting (been to scared to run outta food, even though I won't)!


----------



## hulksmash

Also, AAS doesn't kill.

High BP does.

AAS gives high BP. Left untreated or not maintained, you get a stroke or heat attack.

How do a AAS users die? Heart attack, stroke, and/or clot.

Also, even your friends who will swear for you that they don't use recs like opioids, cause hypertension. I know, I've been that secret.

There is so much opiate a use in bodybuilding and powerlifting, it's ridiculous. That shit keeps you hypertensive.

CORRELATION DOES NOT EQUAL CAUSATION.

AAS never kills. Hypertension does.

If AAS killed, all should be dead after running 3-4g for months. It doesn't happen.

Hypertension=killer.


----------



## Get Some

smoking causes cancer, but does not kill you. Cancer can kill you. So you're telling me that "correlation does not equal causation" also applies here? Or what about eating fatty foods all day long until you eventually weigh 600+ lbs and you die of a heart attack or stroke? The food does not directly kill you but it was the... wait for it.... CAUSE of the heart attack which killed you. In many cases, the way you die was facilitated by some other action that prompted the way in which you passed. AAS can cause hypertension, liver failure, kidney failure, etc. You die because of a failure of a specific bodily function. That function failed due to overuse or abuse. The overuse or abuse can be caused directly by an action you choose to carry out. 

So basically, your post hoc ergo propter hoc claim is invalid because their is a paper trail. Elevated levels of testosterone and other AAS in the body have already been proven to increase hypertension, kidney failure, and liver failure. All of those CAN cause death. A proper example of post hoc ergo propter hoc would be a subset of a clinical study that finds an unexpected benefit of a drug that in later tests is proven to be a fallacy based purely on coincidence or other overlooked outside factors. One major example is HRT for women was originally thought to be beneficial in reducing the risk of heart attack. The results were first observed in a study not designed for this purpose, thus the control factor was not present and the study subjects were not suited for a proper test. Later tests showed that HRT for women actually showed a small increase in the risk of heart attacks and coronary failure.

I'm not trying to be mean, I just want people to know the truth. Besides....


----------



## SFGiants

Get Some said:


> smoking causes cancer, but does not kill you. Cancer can kill you. So you're telling me that "correlation does not equal causation" also applies here? Or what about eating fatty foods all day long until you eventually weigh 600+ lbs and you die of a heart attack or stroke? The food does not directly kill you but it was the... wait for it.... CAUSE of the heart attack which killed you. In many cases, the way you die was facilitated by some other action that prompted the way in which you passed. AAS can cause hypertension, liver failure, kidney failure, etc. You die because of a failure of a specific bodily function. That function failed due to overuse or abuse. The overuse or abuse can be caused directly by an action you choose to carry out.
> 
> So basically, your post hoc ergo propter hoc claim is invalid because their is a paper trail. Elevated levels of testosterone and other AAS in the body have already been proven to increase hypertension, kidney failure, and liver failure. All of those CAN cause death. A proper example of post hoc ergo propter hoc would be a subset of a clinical study that finds an unexpected benefit of a drug that in later tests is proven to be a fallacy based purely on coincidence or other overlooked outside factors. One major example is HRT for women was originally thought to be beneficial in reducing the risk of heart attack. The results were first observed in a study not designed for this purpose, thus the control factor was not present and the study subjects were not suited for a proper test. Later tests showed that HRT for women actually showed a small increase in the risk of heart attacks and coronary failure.
> 
> I'm not trying to be mean, I just want people to know the truth. Besides....



It's useless with this guy!


----------



## hulksmash

Get Some said:


> smoking causes cancer, but does not kill you. Cancer can kill you. So you're telling me that "correlation does not equal causation" also applies here? Or what about eating fatty foods all day long until you eventually weigh 600+ lbs and you die of a heart attack or stroke? The food does not directly kill you but it was the... wait for it.... CAUSE of the heart attack which killed you. In many cases, the way you die was facilitated by some other action that prompted the way in which you passed. AAS can cause hypertension, liver failure, kidney failure, etc. You die because of a failure of a specific bodily function. That function failed due to overuse or abuse. The overuse or abuse can be caused directly by an action you choose to carry out.
> 
> So basically, your post hoc ergo propter hoc claim is invalid because their is a paper trail. Elevated levels of testosterone and other AAS in the body have already been proven to increase hypertension, kidney failure, and liver failure. All of those CAN cause death. A proper example of post hoc ergo propter hoc would be a subset of a clinical study that finds an unexpected benefit of a drug that in later tests is proven to be a fallacy based purely on coincidence or other overlooked outside factors. One major example is HRT for women was originally thought to be beneficial in reducing the risk of heart attack. The results were first observed in a study not designed for this purpose, thus the control factor was not present and the study subjects were not suited for a proper test. Later tests showed that HRT for women actually showed a small increase in the risk of heart attacks and coronary failure.
> 
> I'm not trying to be mean, I just want people to know the truth. Besides....



I fully understand and by no means going towards straw man arguments-

Take compounds to keep BP down and anti-clotting compounds.

Then do what you want with AAS.

The only problem is, "how long can one run "high" dosages where the effects from compounds like warfarin and lisinopril become negated?"

That's why I wouldn't pass a several-month straight run of "high" dosing with injectable AAS.

Better safe than sorry.

Was that clear enough?


----------



## hulksmash

Then you can also go even deeper and say it's a genetic disposition.

Yes, cancer from cigarettes kill-

It's still NOT cigarettes but rather the genetic predisposition.

Fun stuff!


----------



## SuperBane

hulksmash said:


> First a disclaimer: this is going to be completely honest and rustle jimmies; especially with the waste of gear and time seen.
> 
> It is more *FEAR* than any level of laziness.
> Also I have above average cuts and size on my quads from doing nothing at all (left over from my 4/5/6 club pursuit and only OLY atg squats).
> 
> It is absolutely *SCARY* to know that simply bending your left leg could cause the rest of its tendon to tear.
> 
> _However_, I did ease back into leg training in April/May.
> 
> I stopped after an MRI showed extensive patellar tendon degeneration.
> 
> This thread NOW has me hitting legs again for the first time since then.
> 
> My fear(s) will be silenced but caution will definitely be utilized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome considering I do absolutely nothing concerning weight lifting and dieting as of late!
> 
> 
> 
> Those kids do *NOT* blast and cruise like I do. I assume they:
> 
> *They actually lift weekly; they lift more than 2x a week; they control dieting and take supplements.*
> 
> For AT LEAST 1.5 years straight, I have not consistently lifted nor dieted.
> 
> Beginning in February, I finally started to _consistently_ lift 1x a week. Now imagine if I put in the effort like I assume they do (and I assume they look like shit even with the dosages).
> 
> *When I did do my 2g blast back in spring, I did lift 2x a week consistently and stayed in a moderately sized deficit.* then I fell off again.
> 
> To explain!! ALL of my dosages were inconsistent:
> 2g/wk for 15 weeks w/ lifting 2x a week → 500mg/wk for 4 weeks w/ lifting 1-2x/wk or EOW → 1g/wk for 12wks w/ lifting 1x/wk consistently
> 
> This is to show that I was just all over the place *and to prove to everyone that I AM A POOR EXAMPLE FOR RESULTS OF CONSISTENT 2g/wk DOSING WITH DISCIPLINED TRAINING AND DIET*.
> 
> Remember, I'm about experimenting. I wanted to see what higher dosages did with small amounts of stimuli AND see where my body really begins to utilize higher dosages. You can't find the latter without seeing MINIMUM and MAXIMUM ratios of external stimuli (ie training).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I starved and yes, pretty much quit. Mainly the former; I had to go the ER in January after the divorce for severe malnourishment and dehydration.
> 
> POB helped me to eat normal again-I was the guy teaching others how to force feed! Now I'm getting over the conditioning I have myself to not eat in order to ensure I have food for a later time.
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried to explain this and no one listens.
> 
> Before this post, I couldn't give a single shit about lifting. I'm still re-learning how to eat (so blessed to have a good woman now), so the benefit is I look sexy and lean.
> 
> This adds to the apathy. However, now I've been challenged.
> 
> My goal has been 5'7 195lbs 17.5" arms for a while now. Arms are 16". I remember when they were 17"...LOL
> 
> I'll hit the goal if I want..now I I have the desire and spectators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same with me-
> 
> Until I was starving and forgot how to eat right to ensure a next meal. Almost over that hurdle though.
> 
> 
> 
> Accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so horribly wrong it's ridiculous.
> 
> I was a chubby pre-teen.
> 
> Then filled out with broad shoulders (mainly "meso" since you want broscience BS), etc.
> 
> Then as a teen I took up guitar, got high daily from opioids, STARVED myself, and got nice six pack with 11" arms. I remember thinking "oh cool, I look sorta like Kurt" LOL
> 
> Then I took my starved meso frame and force fed from 120lbs to 213, and then dropped to 180lbs.
> 
> Then I decided weights and all this shit lost it's novelty and haven't been dedicated much since.
> 
> Thanks for lighting my spark back.



Damn that is a real ****ed up situation.
If you can not train legs in the conventional ways because of the fear. COuld you perhaps swim? Do some water resistance movements?

Well we're trying to change that, no?

Not all of those kids no. Some of them do not train, or what we would call training. Yes they run multiple compounds and wild dosages indeed.

So depression because of a divorce?
Not to pry but was the divorce for the best?

Yes I felt a challenge was warranted it seemed as if this is what you wanted, What you've been waiting for. I don't think you need 3g's of gear to accomplish this goal neither.

As far as broscience bullshit goes lets put that to rest. I do not care what studies you pull up. I could google the same shit to support my cause as well. I have enough brothers having the same set of genetics to see one fit into each of those categories based upon size of frame / bone structure and metabolism. All having the relative same height. All played sports. Ate the same shit for dinner growing up.

Your welcome. That was the goal. Otherwise what is the point of the thread if not to awaken the hulk, Mr Banner?

As far as the mean side of you and the picture goes. Hopefully by the time you have your shit together, I will have mine. So get to 215 @ 10%BF & I will work on getting big enough for front double bi pic.

Mind you I am tall as a tree with long muscle bellies. So my arms never have looked big in pictures least not to me. **** I don't look big to me. I still see the tall lanky kid who was 155,165,175,185,195etc.

POB if you are reading ..... that reese's pb spread has really done me in. I've been eating that with those butter cookies from denmark. I couldn't help myself.

Hulk I'm about 255 now (again - thanks reese's) btw. I will entertain your "mean side" in due time.


----------



## TriniJuice

When i get mean......i get tazed


----------



## Cobra Strike

hulksmash said:


> I fully understand and by no means going towards straw man arguments-
> 
> Take compounds to keep BP down and anti-clotting compounds.
> 
> Then do what you want with AAS.
> 
> The only problem is, "how long can one run "high" dosages where the effects from compounds like warfarin and lisinopril become negated?"
> 
> That's why I wouldn't pass a several-month straight run of "high" dosing with injectable AAS.
> 
> Better safe than sorry.
> 
> Was that clear enough?



How high of dosages have you ran? Apparently you dont have much experience with lisinopril because high doses of aas will not negate its effects. I can say that from experience. Lisinopril worked perfectly for me for over a year on high dosages. 120/75 with a resting heart rate of 68 and that was very consistant. Also if you need to take warfarin while on AAS then you shouldnt be on AAS. Donating and an aspirin regime should keep your rbc at a normal level and if those dont work than I would strongly suggest you rethink your dosages or even come off. AAS does not negate the efficacy in pharmaceuticals.

I think you should just stop arguing now and save some face brother...trying to be sincere here


----------



## SuperBane

TriniJuice said:


> When i get mean......i get tazed



Is that a kinky fetish Trini?


----------



## TriniJuice

SuperBane said:


> Is that a kinky fetish Trini?



Nah....just neighbors callN police again


----------



## hulksmash

Cobra Strike said:


> How high of dosages have you ran? Apparently you dont have much experience with lisinopril because high doses of aas will not negate its effects. I can say that from experience. Lisinopril worked perfectly for me for over a year on high dosages. 120/75 with a resting heart rate of 68 and that was very consistant. Also if you need to take warfarin while on AAS then you shouldnt be on AAS. Donating and an aspirin regime should keep your rbc at a normal level and if those dont work than I would strongly suggest you rethink your dosages or even come off. AAS does not negate the efficacy in pharmaceuticals.
> 
> I think you should just stop arguing now and save some face brother...trying to be sincere here



I didn't say I need warfarin?

I didn't say high high doses of aas negate lisinopril either.

-Insert pet peeve at lack of reading comprehension-

I said her tension kills, not AAS. Take meds to control all factors of BP and AAS is no longer an issue.

Then I also said that there's no evidence to show a long term usage of "high" AAS dosages allows for medicine to still work good. 

Then I said people shouldn't do more than a few months of high AAS doses.

LOL I get so annoyed when I feel like no one reads what I type


----------



## Cobra Strike

hulksmash said:


> The only problem is, "how long can one run "high" dosages where the effects from compounds like warfarin and lisinopril become negated?"



Ok dick i was trying to be nice but i guess you dont respond very well to respect so here...do you see that f-uckin quote of YOURS??? You specifically stated WARFARIN and LISINOPRIL. You never said you need them but why would you bring up warfarin when that is not something you want to be taking whe on AAS in the first place? You also said when do high dosages begin to negate the effects of those two meds...if you had any idea what the hell you were even talking about you would know that AAS doesnt negate pharmaceutical medication. Now take your dam ignorant big head out of that little ass. Also if your working so dam much when do you have time to be posting on here??? Shut the hell up so we dont have to keep schooling you since you apparently are incapable of learning anything. 

Let me make this perfectly f-uckin clear for you...THIS IS WHY NO ONE WANTS YOU HERE

and now you have burnt your bridges


----------



## SFGiants

SuperBane said:


> Is that a kinky fetish Trini?



It's being black in the wrong neighborhood I'm guessing!:32 (11):


----------



## SFGiants

Cobra Strike said:


> Ok dick i was trying to be nice but i guess you dont respond very well to respect so here...do you see that f-uckin quote of YOURS??? You specifically stated WARFARIN and LISINOPRIL. You never said you need them but why would you bring up warfarin when that is not something you want to be taking whe on AAS in the first place? You also said when do high dosages begin to negate the effects of those two meds...if you had any idea what the hell you were even talking about you would know that AAS doesnt negate pharmaceutical medication. Now take your dam ignorant big head out of that little ass. Also if your working so dam much when do you have time to be posting on here??? Now shut the hell up so we dont have to keep schooling you since you apparently are incapable of learning anything.
> 
> Let me make this perfectly f-uckin clear for you...THIS IS WHY NO ONE WANTS YOU HERE
> 
> and now you have burnt your bridges



He's a POS!


----------



## TriniJuice

Moving this section to the flame forum;
Wait, wait....nope
Still don't have that power lol


----------



## TriniJuice

SFGiants said:


> It's being black in the wrong neighborhood I'm guessing!:32 (11):



Your the only one who understands my struggle....
Guess i know now why Piller keeps me in the basement


----------



## SuperBane

Haha sfg! That depends on the neighborhood right? & region of the country. I'll bring some girls to the basement for ya Trini. Just have the disco lights and turntables already spinning by time I show up!


----------



## event462

Getting a little tense here guys. Can we just hug this out? I got enough love for everyone here!


----------



## hulksmash

Cobra Strike said:


> Ok dick i was trying to be nice but i guess you dont respond very well to respect so here...do you see that f-uckin quote of YOURS??? You specifically stated WARFARIN and LISINOPRIL. You never said you need them but why would you bring up warfarin when that is not something you want to be taking whe on AAS in the first place? You also said when do high dosages begin to negate the effects of those two meds...if you had any idea what the hell you were even talking about you would know that AAS doesnt negate pharmaceutical medication. Now take your dam ignorant big head out of that little ass. Also if your working so dam much when do you have time to be posting on here??? Shut the hell up so we dont have to keep schooling you since you apparently are incapable of learning anything.
> 
> Let me make this perfectly f-uckin clear for you...THIS IS WHY NO ONE WANTS YOU HERE
> 
> and now you have burnt your bridges



I have no clue how I sounded disrespectful; at all..so I apologize for that. I'll clear it up.

I said hypertension kills, not AAS.

Then I said-Take medicine that control hypertension.

So I listed TWO examples that control hypertension-

Lisinopril for BP itself and an anti-clotting compound like warfarin. Those were examples of hypertension control.

THEN I said with hypertension and clotting FULLY controlled, there wouldn't be deaths from strokes and etc that come from AAS usage.

THEN I said there's no still proof that you can take 3g/week and above and still keep bypertension and clotting in control.

Then I said to play it safe and never run high dosages too long EVEN IF the person takes BP/clotting meds.

Get it? Not being in a mean tone at all..stupid internet.


----------



## hulksmash

event462 said:


> Getting a little tense here guys. Can we just hug this out? I got enough love for everyone here!



It's just a lack of reading comprehension and nothing more, so at least it's just a simple thing and no insults!


----------



## hulksmash

SuperBane said:


> Damn that is a real ****ed up situation.
> If you can not train legs in the conventional ways because of the fear. COuld you perhaps swim? Do some water resistance movements?
> 
> Well we're trying to change that, no?
> 
> Not all of those kids no. Some of them do not train, or what we would call training. Yes they run multiple compounds and wild dosages indeed.
> 
> So depression because of a divorce?
> Not to pry but was the divorce for the best?
> 
> Yes I felt a challenge was warranted it seemed as if this is what you wanted, What you've been waiting for. I don't think you need 3g's of gear to accomplish this goal neither.
> 
> As far as broscience bullshit goes lets put that to rest. I do not care what studies you pull up. I could google the same shit to support my cause as well. I have enough brothers having the same set of genetics to see one fit into each of those categories based upon size of frame / bone structure and metabolism. All having the relative same height. All played sports. Ate the same shit for dinner growing up.
> 
> Your welcome. That was the goal. Otherwise what is the point of the thread if not to awaken the hulk, Mr Banner?
> 
> As far as the mean side of you and the picture goes. Hopefully by the time you have your shit together, I will have mine. So get to 215 @ 10%BF & I will work on getting big enough for front double bi pic.
> 
> Mind you I am tall as a tree with long muscle bellies. So my arms never have looked big in pictures least not to me. **** I don't look big to me. I still see the tall lanky kid who was 155,165,175,185,195etc.
> 
> POB if you are reading ..... that reese's pb spread has really done me in. I've been eating that with those butter cookies from denmark. I couldn't help myself.
> 
> Hulk I'm about 255 now (again - thanks reese's) btw. I will entertain your "mean side" in due time.



Replying to say I will be using machines for legs.

I also do believe I don't need 3g, either..unless I want a ~8% 23b goal.

Also it wasnt just the divorce but several things. Life is getting better though!

Now the only problem here is getting everyone to understand my thesis of each post, my arguments, and not misconstrue what I say. It feels like all of my posts aren't even read or everyone gets a totally incorrect conclusion from them. :/


----------



## hulksmash

Cobra Strike said:


> Ok dick i was trying to be nice but i guess you dont respond very well to respect so here...do you see that f-uckin quote of YOURS??? You specifically stated WARFARIN and LISINOPRIL. You never said you need them but why would you bring up warfarin when that is not something you want to be taking whe on AAS in the first place? You also said when do high dosages begin to negate the effects of those two meds...if you had any idea what the hell you were even talking about you would know that AAS doesnt negate pharmaceutical medication. Now take your dam ignorant big head out of that little ass. Also if your working so dam much when do you have time to be posting on here??? Shut the hell up so we dont have to keep schooling you since you apparently are incapable of learning anything.
> 
> Let me make this perfectly f-uckin clear for you...THIS IS WHY NO ONE WANTS YOU HERE
> 
> and now you have burnt your bridges



Also forgot-

No one knows if there is a SPECIFIC AAS dose where hypertension medicine would lose it's benefits.

Could one run ~5-6g weekly and make ACE inhibitors lose their efficacy, or make anti-Clotting medicine make them lose their efficacy?

That's all I said and presented, so I was clearly misunderstood.

I just ask everyone to re-read if they need be to not feel insulted.


----------



## event462

While I do enjoy your post HulkSmash, I can see how people could see you as being a little condescending. I have several close friends who are just like you so honestly, I don't think you are meaning to be a little rude in your replies. On the other hand, I don't think it would be a bad idea to put yourself in their shoes when you send a response.


----------



## Cobra Strike

hulksmash said:


> Also forgot-
> 
> No one knows if there is a SPECIFIC AAS dose where hypertension medicine would lose it's benefits.
> 
> Could one run ~5-6g weekly and make ACE inhibitors lose their efficacy, or make anti-Clotting medicine make them lose their efficacy?
> 
> That's all I said and presented, so I was clearly misunderstood.
> 
> I just ask everyone to re-read if they need be to not feel insulted.



Yes we do know. The answer is no AAS does not negate efficacy of pharmaceutical medication even at those dosages. It may cause more serious problems to occur in the body with high dosages but the strength and affinity of pharmaceutical meds will not be negated. 

Think of it like this. You have a 20ft boat with a 100hp motor. Top speed of this boat is 50mph. Now you have a 30ft boat with the same motor on it. Top speed is 35mph. In this case think of the boat as a specific dosage of steroids (the variable) and think of the motor as the same dosage of a pharmaceutical med (the control). The motor does not lose power just because the boat is bigger. In order to make the larger boat travel at the same speed as the smaller boat we will need to add more power (or increase the dose). I hope this helps you understand. 

If someone is on Warfarin they already have cardiovascular issues and should not take aas. Warfarin should also not be used while taking aas. If aspirin and donating does not do the deed then the user should decrease their dose/stop using a compound/or stop using all together. Warfarin should bever be an option to thin blood because of aas. 

Here are a couple of examples I have had with high dosages and medication.

Lisinopril - increased dosage from 40mg am to 40mg am and 40mg pm to keep my bp normal.

Statins - a test dosage that results in higher than supra-physiological levels will over power a statin. It does not negate the efficacy of the statin. With statins it does not take much to reach a dose that is unsafe to take therefore even if you add an extra motor to max out the power it still wont be strong enough to keep cholesterol levels in a normal range (or make the boat reach its top speed).

As far as insulting me goes. I was not insulted. I was trying to treat you with respect and you came back at me like a smart ass. Treat others how you want to be treated so that is why I was an ass on my second reply. 

Hope you learned something today.


----------



## hulksmash

Cobra Strike said:


> Yes we do know. The answer is no AAS does not negate efficacy of pharmaceutical medication even at those dosages. It may cause more serious problems to occur in the body with high dosages but the strength and affinity of pharmaceutical meds will not be negated.
> 
> Think of it like this. You have a 20ft boat with a 100hp motor. Top speed of this boat is 50mph. Now you have a 30ft boat with the same motor on it. Top speed is 35mph. In this case think of the boat as a specific dosage of steroids (the variable) and think of the motor as the same dosage of a pharmaceutical med (the control). The motor does not lose power just because the boat is bigger. In order to make the larger boat travel at the same speed as the smaller boat we will need to add more power (or increase the dose). I hope this helps you understand.
> 
> If someone is on Warfarin they already have cardiovascular issues and should not take aas. Warfarin should also not be used while taking aas. If aspirin and donating does not do the deed then the user should decrease their dose/stop using a compound/or stop using all together. Warfarin should bever be an option to thin blood because of aas.
> 
> Here are a couple of examples I have had with high dosages and medication.
> 
> Lisinopril - increased dosage from 40mg am to 40mg am and 40mg pm to keep my bp normal.
> 
> Statins - a test dosage that results in higher than supra-physiological levels will over power a statin. It does not negate the efficacy of the statin. With statins it does not take much to reach a dose that is unsafe to take therefore even if you add an extra motor to max out the power it still wont be strong enough to keep cholesterol levels in a normal range (or make the boat reach its top speed).
> 
> As far as insulting me goes. I was not insulted. I was trying to treat you with respect and you came back at me like a smart ass. Treat others how you want to be treated so that is why I was an ass on my second reply.
> 
> Hope you learned something today.



I blame it being text, because in no way did I try to even sound like a smart ass.

Also, using your same example, no one has ran 4g and up of gear for over a year straight (or at least reported it) WHILE taking medicine to stop/control any risk of clotting, stroke, and heart attack.

What I mean: 

Where does the AAS dosage begin where it's no longer worth the additional medicine dosage?

I.E. How big can the boat get before there's so many motors that it causes the boat to sink/have problems and not worth the extra motors?

No one knows, so I was saying play it safe and never "keep a big boat" for too long.

Also, I said using medicine WHILE on AAS (NOT pre-needing it like you said with warfarin) can stop all these worries about croaking from AAS.

However, it's more tolerable to not use big doses, don't use anti-clotting and hypertension meds, than for people to do big doses long term, take the meds, and have little worry for heart attack or strokes.

That's what I was getting at.

Shit like this is way better in person LOL then I wouldn't come across a smart-ass :/


----------



## hulksmash

Oh and CS-

There's a lot of bodybuilders who run anti-clotting shit like coumadin.

A lot want to run grams long term and run anti-clotting, ace inhibitors, diuretics, etc.

And now a new disclaimer with everyone of my post: I'm not advocating doing that, I just say what's out there.


----------



## Cobra Strike

Warfarin on or off should not be used ever. 

I have ran 4gish (maybe a little higher) for over a year...in fact I just stopped doing that about a month ago. I took lisinopril, aspirin, and many vitamins. My blood work was perfect until I got passed a year and my liver values were very high and my eyes started to yellow. Yes I was taking many liver support vitamins. I have had quite a bit of experience with pharmaceuticals and high dosed aas in this time frame. One of my close friends is a doctor and I get all my meds from him with no scripts.

I would not agree with your last comment of alot. Maybe some pros with constant medical consultation and treatment but in reality no one should resort to coumadin or warfarin....those are serious medications.


----------



## hulksmash

Cobra Strike said:


> Warfarin on or off should not be used ever.
> 
> I have ran 4gish (maybe a little higher) for over a year...in fact I just stopped doing that about a month ago. I took lisinopril, aspirin, and many vitamins. My blood work was perfect until I got passed a year and my liver values were very high and my eyes started to yellow. Yes I was taking many liver support vitamins. I have had quite a bit of experience with pharmaceuticals and high dosed aas in this time frame. One of my close friends is a doctor and I get all my meds from him with no scripts.
> 
> I would not agree with your last comment of alot. Maybe some pros with constant medical consultation and treatment but in reality no one should resort to coumadin or warfarin....those are serious medications.



I agree with the last statement.

That's why I said my disclaimer.

I'm glad we can get back to reach arounds for each other CS


----------



## hulksmash

Cobra Strike said:


> Warfarin on or off should not be used ever.
> 
> I have ran 4gish (maybe a little higher) for over a year...in fact I just stopped doing that about a month ago. I took lisinopril, aspirin, and many vitamins. My blood work was perfect until I got passed a year and my liver values were very high and my eyes started to yellow. Yes I was taking many liver support vitamins. I have had quite a bit of experience with pharmaceuticals and high dosed aas in this time frame. One of my close friends is a doctor and I get all my meds from him with no scripts.
> 
> I would not agree with your last comment of alot. Maybe some pros with constant medical consultation and treatment but in reality no one should resort to coumadin or warfarin....those are serious medications.



If I had the financing, I would also run 3-4g for a year straight.

I've paid my dues and know the ins and out of lifting and dieting.

Sadly, everyone here judges me based on my current self:

A practically retired weightlifting has-been.

I am glad to feel the love that everyone wants me to do as good as I clam I can, and expect me to reach a standard that everyone, including myself, sets for a physique goal.

I again apologize for upsetting any member-not once have I outright insulted anyone or talked negatively about ANYONE here. I am sorry for sounding like an ass when I do-I blame the lack of verbosity and it all being in text.

No matter how many times I'm called a POS, an idiot, lazy, etc, I still love you guys.

Now enjoy as you all get to see me hit my goal(s) and reach the standard we all set.

Cheers, my brothers.


----------



## losieloos

Has anybody had cookie butter from trader Joe's yet? Pink  told me about it but I don't know what to eat it with.


----------



## SuperBane

hulksmash said:


> Replying to say I will be using machines for legs.
> 
> I also do believe I don't need 3g, either..unless I want a ~8% 23b goal.
> 
> Also it wasnt just the divorce but several things. Life is getting better though!
> 
> Now the only problem here is getting everyone to understand my thesis of each post, my arguments, and not misconstrue what I say. It feels like all of my posts aren't even read or everyone gets a totally incorrect conclusion from them. :/



No man I read them.
Sometimes you run on for far too long but **** it I do the same.

I think it is because first impressions stick around longer then anything.
First impression most people have of you is: "pro, high doses, wild cycles, google studies".

So those thoughts may linger in some minds much longer than you would like. Obviously playing a role in the responses you get on subjective conversation/discussion.

Also I tend not to argue with those whom are more knowledge or versed in a particular topic than myself. Even if I think I have a baseline and am able to pull studies,etc up to support my hypothesis. If a person actually went to school on the subject and has studied and performed studies. That is one thing. Oherwise studies are useful but long time user experience from guys that have been around the block more than once trumps all. (Not saying you haven't or none nor any of the aforementioned apply to you. I'm just saying.)

As far as life getting better, Good! Progression is all we can ask for out of anything anyways.

As far as legs: Bands as well I hope!

Goodluck man I will be watching.


----------



## SuperBane

losieloos said:


> Has anybody had cookie butter from trader Joe's yet? Pink  told me about it but I don't know what to eat it with.



I thought body builders were supposed to eat clean?

That shit is awesome. Don't be an asshole get a spoon and eat it. You don't have to eat it with anything.
Otherwise I would suggest butter cookies, spread it on one butter cookie then apply second butter cookie over it.... also In a protein shake.
The creamy is better than the "chunky"

The Reese's spread is even better. If I haven't already said so.

If you are greedy and love sweet's: watch out for fat accumulation.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Question . I may have missed this somewhere else but didn't see it in this thread so 

1. do you have any formal education or are you just a nerd? you sound like you know a lot ie you study the science but it also sounds like you don't have the formal background by the jobs you work ? If you don't want to answer nbd I was just wondering don't mean to get in your business 

2. The question I do have is about brewing . Y can test base be suspended in a blend IE TB/mast P/Tren A with bb and ba . but can't be suspended on its own with out other chems? My hypothesis on this query is the base binds to the esters in the blend. If this is correct which one is it binding to in the example and y? 

Follow up how does the TB react in the blend once injected does it act as it would in TNE or does it take another role b/c of binding  ? 

thanks for your time


----------



## hulksmash

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Question . I may have missed this somewhere else but didn't see it in this thread so
> 
> 1. do you have any formal education or are you just a nerd? you sound like you know a lot ie you study the science but it also sounds like you don't have the formal background by the jobs you work ? If you don't want to answer nbd I was just wondering don't mean to get in your business
> 
> 2. The question I do have is about brewing . Y can test base be suspended in a blend IE TB/mast P/Tren A with bb and ba . but can't be suspended on its own with out other chems? My hypothesis on this query is the base binds to the esters in the blend. If this is correct which one is it binding to in the example and y?
> 
> Follow up how does the TB react in the blend once injected does it act as it would in TNE or does it take another role b/c of binding  ?
> 
> thanks for your time



1. I do, but I'm a drop-out. I also was a PT for a time (when I was heaviest).

Went for a certification, did the pre-test with ease, and then didn't have the funds to go further.

As soon as I get $400-500, I'm doing the certification for PT. the test is cake.

Same with asvab (and why MEPS pissed me off); 2 points away from a perfect score and still wasn't good enough to make my buldged disc injury swing pass MEPS. >:-(


----------



## hulksmash

SuperBane said:


> No man I read them.
> Sometimes you run on for far too long but **** it I do the same.
> 
> I think it is because first impressions stick around longer then anything.
> First impression most people have of you is: "pro, high doses, wild cycles, google studies".
> 
> So those thoughts may linger in some minds much longer than you would like. Obviously playing a role in the responses you get on subjective conversation/discussion.
> 
> Also I tend not to argue with those whom are more knowledge or versed in a particular topic than myself. Even if I think I have a baseline and am able to pull studies,etc up to support my hypothesis. If a person actually went to school on the subject and has studied and performed studies. That is one thing. Oherwise studies are useful but long time user experience from guys that have been around the block more than once trumps all. (Not saying you haven't or none nor any of the aforementioned apply to you. I'm just saying.)
> 
> As far as life getting better, Good! Progression is all we can ask for out of anything anyways.
> 
> As far as legs: Bands as well I hope!
> 
> Goodluck man I will be watching.



I feel ya.

What gets me is anecdotes CAN be sufficient when it comes to bodybuilding, but all I'm about efficiency.

If I can remove steps to reach a goal, then great! 

Thanks to anecdotes, science, and experience, that's why I live by KISS.

E.g. Food and gear is all the needed; calories are all that matter, and once a decent strength base is gained (a minimum of being in the 3/4/5 club for REPS), then partials and 10-20 rep range will give the most mass compared to all other avenues (all the biggest bb'ers utilize this).

The only thing I hate is everyone got to draw a judgement from me at recent times, when I would've garnered way more respect and lack of questioning if I posted my 213lb-with-lil-more-bf pics as my avatar.


----------



## hulksmash

Like This old pic with me 20lbs heavier is what I should've used, LOL







But I rather be recent and honest.


----------



## AndroSport

hulksmash said:


> 1. I do, but I'm a drop-out. I also was a PT for a time (when I was heaviest).
> 
> Went for a certification, did the pre-test with ease, and then didn't have the funds to go further.
> 
> As soon as I get $400-500, I'm doing the certification for PT. the test is cake.
> 
> Same with asvab (and why MEPS pissed me off); 2 points away from a perfect score and still wasn't good enough to make my buldged disc injury swing pass MEPS. >:-(



So is that your goal? To be a certified PT and earn a living by helping people reach their physical and health goals? Apologies if you've already addressed that and i missed it... I do remember seeing you post about working 3 jobs right now with manual labor but thats all.

If you could please... why don't you post up all of your goals that you don't mind sharing, both physical and otherwise, right here in one spot. (I know you posted some others throughout this thread).

PS: I also crushed the ASVAB many years ago and recruiters still call my dad about it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> Question . I may have missed this somewhere else but didn't see it in this thread so
> 
> 1. do you have any formal education or are you just a nerd? you sound like you know a lot ie you study the science but it also sounds like you don't have the formal background by the jobs you work ? If you don't want to answer nbd I was just wondering don't mean to get in your business
> 
> 2. The question I do have is about brewing . Y can test base be suspended in a blend IE TB/mast P/Tren A with bb and ba . but can't be suspended on its own with out other chems? My hypothesis on this query is the base binds to the esters in the blend. If this is correct which one is it binding to in the example and y?
> 
> Follow up how does the TB react in the blend once injected does it act as it would in TNE or does it take another role b/c of binding  ?
> 
> thanks for your time



Not sure what you're asking but is it to do with tne Vs test suspension? You can suspend any compound in a suspension vehicle but may not be able to put it into solution.


----------



## TheLupinator

Well now I'm confused.. I thought a "base" (test, tren, whatever) was a compound in solution with oil and this is also the same thing people are referring to with TNE. Suspensions (test, winny, whatever) are suspended in water and more of a dying breed when it comes to gear... no? yes?


----------



## deadlift666

TheLupinator said:


> Well now I'm confused.. I thought a "base" (test, tren, whatever) was a compound in solution with oil and this is also the same thing people are referring to with TNE. Suspensions (test, winny, whatever) are suspended in water and more of a dying breed when it comes to gear... no? yes?



That's what I thought.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

ok sorry for the mix up ill try again. I am referring to test with no ester what I thought was "test base". the raw in GSO w/ ba/bb will not hold, it dissolves completely leading one to believe it is "suspended" (again I may not be using that word right either) but give it a few hours and it completely "crashes" recrystallizes and is trash . 

However the same raw at the same dosage  mixed with other estered  raws ie. mast prop tren a in GSO with ba/bb will hold the solution fine and be ready to inject

My question is y will it hold in the second recipe and not the first ? I figure it is because the test is binding to the other compounds in the second recipe . 

So if it is binding the other esters what form is the test taking in the body ? is it base still with little half life or is it taking the form of the other compounds with longer half life. 

And if the test is not binding y will it hold in recipe 2 but not 1 ?  

I don't have any experience with this but it's a ponder I have had for awhile the thread said ask anything so here it is


----------



## DocDePanda187123

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> ok sorry for the mix up ill try again. I am referring to test with no ester what I thought was "test base". the raw in GSO w/ ba/bb will not hold, it dissolves completely leading one to believe it is "suspended" (again I may not be using that word right either) but give it a few hours and it completely "crashes" recrystallizes and is trash .
> 
> However the same raw at the same dosage  mixed with other estered  raws ie. mast prop tren a in GSO with ba/bb will hold the solution fine and be ready to inject
> 
> My question is y will it hold in the second recipe and not the first ? I figure it is because the test is binding to the other compounds in the second recipe .
> 
> So if it is binding the other esters what form is the test taking in the body ? is it base still with little half life or is it taking the form of the other compounds with longer half life.
> 
> And if the test is not binding y will it hold in recipe 2 but not 1 ?
> 
> I don't have any experience with this but it's a ponder I have had for awhile the thread said ask anything so here it is



Not a brewing expert lol but I'll take a stab at it. 

Test base alone, if it dissolves completely, is fine whether it crashes after or not. You can simply reheat it and make it go back into solution. This normally happens bc the solubility of the solvent isn't enough to keep the solute in solution without a stronger solvent such as guiacol I believe. When you add in other hormones, you may be able to get by without a stronger solvent bc the added hormones change the solubility of the solution.


----------



## hulksmash

AndroSport said:


> So is that your goal? To be a certified PT and earn a living by helping people reach their physical and health goals? Apologies if you've already addressed that and i missed it... I do remember seeing you post about working 3 jobs right now with manual labor but thats all.
> 
> If you could please... why don't you post up all of your goals that you don't mind sharing, both physical and otherwise, right here in one spot. (I know you posted some others throughout this thread).
> 
> PS: I also crushed the ASVAB many years ago and recruiters still call my dad about it.



Rant. To be totally sincere, I could care less about the utilitarian donation of "improving another's life and health" within a fitness context.

Fitness and health-all related to it-*is COMMON SENSE*.

To reach fitness goals, no one needs help. Eat a deficit or surplus, create micro tears within skeletal muscle, and be consistent. Tada!

Rant over.

I would like to PT because:

I'm marketable and have been successful in the past marketing a specific image and creating a following
its a growing and viable career field
the pay is great and honestly STUPIDLY overpaid (something to take advantage of)

I actually also enjoying manual labor. I am also great at it.

I've been on the farm since 12 (no Yankee animal farms shit though).

You get me to spend the day welding/torch cutting parts on a Bush-Hog that's needs repair for my tractor, spraying round-up via my tractor, fixing then said tractor's hydraulic lines and finish the day in the dump truck with loads of concrete-

Then I'm a ****ing happy man! That's a normal day for me too. Sadly, my body is my only means to make money since I'm a dropout AND would be absolutely miserable in any non-labor job besides PT.

However, my time is limited. My joints are worse than anyone thinks they know here.

I suspect I have rheumatoid arthritis or similar and I am deathly afraid of how many more years I have until I'm crippled.

Only my ole lady knew of that fear and gets sad the days I am really hurting.


My other goal is ~215/220lbs at ~8%BF at 5'7. Flex Lewis shares my inserts and goes in at ~230lbs, 3-5%, 5'7. His peers never go below 2g of AAS for as long as they compete.

 No one except for a freak can ever reach my goal with less than a chronic 1g of AAS usage.

Oh, you have made me now ask MYSELF this:

I consider myself to have excellent AAS response, but I've NEVER given my body 100% in diet and training consistency.

I'm sincerely curious if I could pull an impossible feat of reaching my goal with ~500mg. It would only be possible of my response to gear is as good as I believe it is and I give 100% in training and diet.

I haven't given 100% since 2009.


----------



## SFGiants

Test Base is the powder used to make BOTH water or oil Test Base, suspension is in water TNE in oil but they are both just Test Base.

As for why it holds better in a blend is because the mg dosage is lower in a blend, if it were higher it would need Guaiacol.

Your blends may have Guaiacol in it you just don't know it because it's a very small amount compared to a 100mg Test Base.

100mg Test Base needs a shitload of Guaiacol.

Alot of sources don't even know how to make blends proper or have the math correct.


----------



## AndroSport

hulksmash said:


> I would like to PT because:
> 
> I'm marketable and have been successful in the past marketing a specific image and creating a following
> its a growing and viable career field
> the pay is great and honestly STUPIDLY overpaid (something to take advantage of)
> 
> My other goal is ~215/220lbs at ~8%BF at 5'7. Flex Lewis shares my inserts and goes in at ~230lbs, 3-5%, 5'7. His peers never go below 2g of AAS for as long as they compete.



Ok good, i don't know you that well but a lot of people want to see you get there (i like to see anyone reach their goals) so I will offer you a public challenge:

CHALLENGE STEPS

1) Pick a date in the not too distant future... say March 31?
2) Set your specific goals for that date (shown above, but you may alter and re-post accordingly, if you wish)
3) Reach your fukking goal by that date!
4) Post up legit verifiable proof of you doing so for all to see and scrutinize
5) Save up $200-250 over that same time period
6) If you make it past #5 then I will split the cost of the PT cert test with you... so then you will have all your set goals achieved

ACCEPT or DENY


----------



## event462

AndroSport said:


> Ok good, i don't know you that well but a lot of people want to see you get there (i like to see anyone reach their goals) so I will offer you a public challenge:
> 
> CHALLENGE STEPS
> 
> 1) Pick a date in the not too distant future... say March 31?
> 2) Set your specific goals for that date (shown above, but you may alter and re-post accordingly, if you wish)
> 3) Reach your fukking goal by that date!
> 4) Post up legit verifiable proof of you doing so for all to see and scrutinize
> 5) Save up $200-250 over that same time period
> 6) If you make it past #5 then I will split the cost of the PT cert test with you... so then you will have all your set goals achieved
> 
> ACCEPT or DENY



Very cool of you Androsport! I can't go half but I will throw down a little cash too to help out if HulkSmash actually follows through! Game on!!!


----------



## deadlift666

Oh shit, game on.


----------



## Retired Bulldog

HMM sounds interesting!!


----------



## Yaya

I really wanna buy a used Xbox one but times have been tough... running light on the  feathers..

Anyone have $199.99 I can borrow?


----------



## hulksmash

AndroSport said:


> Ok good, i don't know you that well but a lot of people want to see you get there (i like to see anyone reach their goals) so I will offer you a public challenge:
> 
> CHALLENGE STEPS
> 
> 1) Pick a date in the not too distant future... say March 31?
> 2) Set your specific goals for that date (shown above, but you may alter and re-post accordingly, if you wish)
> 3) Reach your fukking goal by that date!
> 4) Post up legit verifiable proof of you doing so for all to see and scrutinize
> 5) Save up $200-250 over that same time period
> 6) If you make it past #5 then I will split the cost of the PT cert test with you... so then you will have all your set goals achieved
> 
> ACCEPT or DENY



I am so thankful for that offer.

However, I'm nearly in 1k debt WITHOUT counting bills and bringing home $250/wk.

Yesterday I just asked to go back to the grocery store where I worked for ~8 years.

Now I'll be working 7am-9pm 5 days a week.

They've been canceling guitar lessons and haven't my bro has stalled on that remodeling.

It was the only choice I had.

I'm sorry I can't do your offer due to the huge amount of debt and bills.

I tried to keep all this to myself, but I didn't want anyone to think I denied the challenge due to laziness.


----------



## Fsuphisig

Hulksmash 

-  what are your views on insulin and insulin sensitivity, how fast can someone screw up their sensitivity and in your experience did you ever use in conjunction with certain AAS protocols or gh protocols that really was "magical"


----------



## AndroSport

hulksmash said:


> I am so thankful for that offer.
> 
> However, I'm nearly in 1k debt WITHOUT counting bills and bringing home $250/wk.
> 
> Yesterday I just asked to go back to the grocery store where I worked for ~8 years.
> 
> Now I'll be working 7am-9pm 5 days a week.
> 
> They've been canceling guitar lessons and haven't my bro has stalled on that remodeling.
> 
> It was the only choice I had.
> 
> I'm sorry I can't do your offer due to the huge amount of debt and bills.
> 
> I tried to keep all this to myself, but I didn't want anyone to think I denied the challenge due to laziness.



Don't sadface me bro, lol

This is why i left the terms/stipulations open... so you could say "maybe i need 6 months because of all the other stuff going on" which i would understand.

I feel ya man, i've been there, dont take this the wrong way or like im being judgmental but $1k is not "debt"... not yet at least... payments on that should be very low and manageable. I know this isnt something you wanted to dive into publicly so i will just leave it at that. With the right plan that can be managed easily. So if more time would make it doable then let us know.

People have gone out of their way to help me here when they didn't have to and when I have the opportunity (and ability) to do so i like to pay it forward.

If anyone else wants to add to my offer to sweeten it up a bit I welcome it.


----------



## AndroSport

Yaya said:


> I really wanna buy a used Xbox one but times have been tough... running light on the  feathers..
> 
> Anyone have $199.99 I can borrow?



swing by my office when you have a moment... i will see what i can do for you if you know what i mean


----------



## hulksmash

AndroSport said:


> Don't sadface me bro, lol
> 
> This is why i left the terms/stipulations open... so you could say "maybe i need 6 months because of all the other stuff going on" which i would understand.
> 
> I feel ya man, i've been there, dont take this the wrong way or like im being judgmental but $1k is not "debt"... not yet at least... payments on that should be very low and manageable. I know this isnt something you wanted to dive into publicly so i will just leave it at that. With the right plan that can be managed easily. So if more time would make it doable then let us know.
> 
> People have gone out of their way to help me here when they didn't have to and when I have the opportunity (and ability) to do so i like to pay it forward.
> 
> If anyone else wants to add to my offer to sweeten it up a bit I welcome it.



*PLEASE READ ALL (for those who are willing to give a shit about me)*

Thanks for that addendum, because I will jump on that help without a second though.

1k is bad, and this is _why_:
I owe my g/f (practically my wife) near 1k due to spending several weeks purchasing my medicine because of insurance problems.

Her money is also MY money. 

She had $9 left on her debit (for groceries and other necessities), and we canceled it last night.

We were continually charged for "t-post" (t-shirt site), and this last charge, with my medicine, put her account at $9. 

We emailed them and everything months ago to cancel. No luck, so canceled debit card.

My account-ALL bills account-had $21.00 today. I got paid yesterday.

I spent nearly every penny from my check on the medicine debt.

My mom covered my portion of my weekly bill acct deposit-$130. Thank god for her..

Tonight we'll have $141 in the bill account.

I make $1030 a month. She makes $1600 a month. She is paid monthly and has a few weeks until her next paycheck. We need 1400 a month to pay just bills.

We can be fine once money builds back up.

All bills come out 25th to the 3rd. We're scared, but I work my ass off if need be.

The guitar lessons fizzled out due to hunting season and me being called for remodeling has taken a back seat.

This is why I'm trying to work 14+ hours everyday since yesterday.

I'll find out tonight if I got rehired at the grocery store to work at 4pm to 9/930p. I get off my main job at 4pm.

The ole lady is sad because we'll never see each other except to sleep (she's a k-6th emementary art teacher, so she'll be going to bed when I get home and I'll be gone before she's up). I know she's more upset that she won't get to cook for me and have our supper/talk time together (we're traditonal).

She understands though and loves the fact that I am the head of the household and treat the title with dignity.

That's where I'm at man.

It's very depressing to feel like you've let down the woman you love and not be the man she deserves because you can't make enough.

I hope this 14+hour daily work changes that and I get us back on our feet.

I do hope that I also showed why the LAST thing on my mind is the stupid gym. I look great, have a lot more than average muscle, and lift when I can.

I'm also proud of myself for being the man I should be-no matter how many times the people I care about here called me a piece of shit, asshole, stupid, lazy, etc-

I never once made an insult and treated everyone with kindness they deserve. I understand they made a judgement about my current fitness situation and the previous dosages I prefer, but no one knew my true troubles except for PoB.

And again, I apologize for coming across as an ass, a know-it-all, or anything else I've been called. I do, and still do, genuinely care about my family here and ways enjoy coming here for a sunny spot in my recent dark days.

Mor often than not I was hurt and that's why I post rarely and in spurts, but when I am treated good here I enjoy it! I always look forward to any debates or good threads and the only regret I have is coming across as something I'm not to you guys. POB can vouch for how I would text him and comment on how sad it is to be hated and insulted by the people you really do care about.

That's why I always say I'm sorry in every thread I am in; I never once mean to insult, anger, or upset my brothers here. Again I am sorry for the burden I've been to everyone, but if there's anyone that needs someone to vent to or talk with, I'm here brothers.

I'm also sorry that I've slacked in the gym and let everyone down. Also for making everyone angry since I never shared/hardly shared my former experiences in the gym. I know-looking at me _now makes it look like I've barely had gym time_, much less 11 years!

I love you guys and wish ya'll the best, and sorry I've only been a disappointment and a source of anger.

Thank you for reading.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Take his offer... I will put in a hundred on top of it.


----------



## widehips71

Hulk, I think your advice is horrible for the most part.  With that said, I may have misjudged you.  You're probably an alright guy.  / tear rolls down eye / wipes nose



Or maybe it's the clomid talking.


----------



## Fsuphisig

Hulk you still gunna answer questions, like the original purpose of the thread


----------



## woodswise

hulksmash said:


> *PLEASE READ ALL (for those who are willing to give a shit about me)*
> 
> Thanks for that addendum, because I will jump on that help without a second though.
> 
> 1k is bad, and this is _why_:
> I owe my g/f (practically my wife) near 1k due to spending several weeks purchasing my medicine because of insurance problems.
> 
> Her money is also MY money.
> 
> She had $9 left on her debit (for groceries and other necessities), and we canceled it last night.
> 
> We were continually charged for "t-post" (t-shirt site), and this last charge, with my medicine, put her account at $9.
> 
> We emailed them and everything months ago to cancel. No luck, so canceled debit card.
> 
> My account-ALL bills account-had $21.00 today. I got paid yesterday.
> 
> I spent nearly every penny from my check on the medicine debt.
> 
> My mom covered my portion of my weekly bill acct deposit-$130. Thank god for her..
> 
> Tonight we'll have $141 in the bill account.
> 
> I make $1030 a month. She makes $1600 a month. She is paid monthly and has a few weeks until her next paycheck. We need 1400 a month to pay just bills.
> 
> We can be fine once money builds back up.
> 
> All bills come out 25th to the 3rd. We're scared, but I work my ass off if need be.
> 
> The guitar lessons fizzled out due to hunting season and me being called for remodeling has taken a back seat.
> 
> This is why I'm trying to work 14+ hours everyday since yesterday.
> 
> I'll find out tonight if I got rehired at the grocery store to work at 4pm to 9/930p. I get off my main job at 4pm.
> 
> The ole lady is sad because we'll never see each other except to sleep (she's a k-6th emementary art teacher, so she'll be going to bed when I get home and I'll be gone before she's up). I know she's more upset that she won't get to cook for me and have our supper/talk time together (we're traditonal).
> 
> She understands though and loves the fact that I am the head of the household and treat the title with dignity.
> 
> That's where I'm at man.
> 
> It's very depressing to feel like you've let down the woman you love and not be the man she deserves because you can't make enough.
> 
> I hope this 14+hour daily work changes that and I get us back on our feet.
> 
> I do hope that I also showed why the LAST thing on my mind is the stupid gym. I look great, have a lot more than average muscle, and lift when I can.
> 
> I'm also proud of myself for being the man I should be-no matter how many times the people I care about here called me a piece of shit, asshole, stupid, lazy, etc-
> 
> I never once made an insult and treated everyone with kindness they deserve. I understand they made a judgement about my current fitness situation and the previous dosages I prefer, but no one knew my true troubles except for PoB.
> 
> And again, I apologize for coming across as an ass, a know-it-all, or anything else I've been called. I do, and still do, genuinely care about my family here and ways enjoy coming here for a sunny spot in my recent dark days.
> 
> Mor often than not I was hurt and that's why I post rarely and in spurts, but when I am treated good here I enjoy it! I always look forward to any debates or good threads and the only regret I have is coming across as something I'm not to you guys. POB can vouch for how I would text him and comment on how sad it is to be hated and insulted by the people you really do care about.
> 
> That's why I always say I'm sorry in every thread I am in; I never once mean to insult, anger, or upset my brothers here. Again I am sorry for the burden I've been to everyone, but if there's anyone that needs someone to vent to or talk with, I'm here brothers.
> 
> I'm also sorry that I've slacked in the gym and let everyone down. Also for making everyone angry since I never shared/hardly shared my former experiences in the gym. I know-looking at me _now makes it look like I've barely had gym time_, much less 11 years!
> 
> I love you guys and wish ya'll the best, and sorry I've only been a disappointment and a source of anger.
> 
> Thank you for reading.



HS:

I'm sorry to hear about your hard times.  I've been there myself and know it's no fun. . . 

You have always conducted yourself well on here.  A real gentleman.

But surely you must realize you are not qualified to give AAS advice.  I don't care how many pro's you know.  I don't care how large a dose of AAS you have taken yourself.  The truth is you haven't succeeded at this sport in the short time you have been working at it seriously, and you don't have enough experience or knowledge to be giving high level advice.

I hope you get your life back together and I hope you get the education you need to change your life into what you want it to be.  And if and when you experience a real amount of success at BBing, then I hope you learn to give quality, responsible advice and that you get a lot of enjoyment out of doing so.

Good luck with life bro and I look forward to hearing someday that you have succeeded at all your goals.


----------



## hulksmash

woodswise said:


> HS:
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your hard times.  I've been there myself and know it's no fun. . .
> 
> You have always conducted yourself well on here.  A real gentleman.
> 
> But surely you must realize you are not qualified to give AAS advice.  I don't care how many pro's you know.  I don't care how large a dose of AAS you have taken yourself.  The truth is you haven't succeeded at this sport in the short time you have been working at it seriously, and you don't have enough experience or knowledge to be giving high level advice.
> 
> I hope you get your life back together and I hope you get the education you need to change your life into what you want it to be.  And if and when you experience a real amount of success at BBing, then I hope you learn to give quality, responsible advice and that you get a lot of enjoyment out of doing so.
> 
> Good luck with life bro and I look forward to hearing someday that you have succeeded at all your goals.



Thanks for the good words bud.

I actually give the same advice that's repeated to noobs and such.

As for the other advice, I always put a disclaimer in.

I still believe everyone should know all sides of AAS usage and decide themselves how far to take it.

I' definitely ensure bigger disclaimers and such haha


----------



## jennerrator

Ok, Ive been holding back because I like freedom of speech but I'm a firm believer in "seeing it to believe it" and I see so many guys talk shit about how much gear they use ...blah ...blah...blah and the ones that take the most either look like shit or look far from the way they should look while on said gear.

I find that there is a very select few that actually make a commitment to this lifestyle, a very select few that actually make a difference in their body composition.


----------



## SFGiants

Jenner said:


> Ok, Ive been holding back because I like freedom of speech but I'm a firm believer in "seeing it to believe it" and I see so many guys talk shit about how much gear they use ...blah ...blah...blah and the ones that take the most either look like shit or look far from the way they should look while on said gear.
> 
> I find that there is a very select few that actually make a commitment to this lifestyle, a very select few that actually make a difference in their body composition.



About time someone in staff told the truth!

I'm a Powerlifter not even after physique goals but willing to bet I'm leaner, bigger and stronger then those you speak of and this is with a 2 year set back.

I'm not extremely lean but could cut a good 10 to 15 pounds and be jacked at 235 or 240 pounds. Guess what people to actually add a good amount of mass you have to ditch the abs.

Some of us actually walk the talk!

Being back with my team really pisses me off about a 2 years set back as I would be a shit ton stronger right now.


----------



## Bro Bundy

SFGiants said:


> About time someone in staff told the truth!
> 
> I'm a Powerlifter not even after physique goals but willing to bet I'm leaner, bigger and stronger then those you speak of and this is with a 2 year set back.
> 
> I'm not extremely lean but could cut a good 10 to 15 pounds and be jacked at 235 or 240 pounds. Guess what people to actually add a good amount of mass you have to ditch the abs.
> 
> Some of us actually walk the talk!
> 
> Being back with my team really pisses me off about a 2 years set back as I would be a shit ton stronger right now.



please god no not the abs...Please no


----------



## SFGiants

Brother Bundy said:


> please god no not the abs...Please no



It depends on your goals, add a little mass not so bad but to really get big and not many want this you will have to carry more fat and water mostly water IMO.

I have been 170 I have been 270, 270 was my actually weigh in weight at my last meet. I am now 250 healthier and leaner but getting stronger then I was at 270.


----------



## Bro Bundy

SFGiants said:


> It depends on your goals, add a little mass not so bad but to really get big and not many want this you will have to carry more fat and water mostly water IMO.
> 
> I have been 170 I have been 270, 270 was my actually weigh in weight at my last meet. I am now 250 healthier and leaner but getting stronger then I was at 270.



Your one sexy man sfg..220 ripped was always my goal..Im around 200 now so hopefully next time i juice i can get that


----------



## Yaya

Brother Bundy said:


> Your one sexy man sfg..220 ripped was always my goal..Im around 200 now so hopefully next time i juice i can get that



I'm 220... With a good upper body .. A gut cause I drink.. A lot!!

Legs strong but not big..

 Hello SI


----------



## Bro Bundy

Yaya said:


> I'm 220... With a good upper body .. A gut cause I drink.. A lot!!
> 
> Legs strong but not big..
> 
> Hello SI



u look bigger then 220


hello SI


----------



## Yaya

My wife looks like John Goodman on halodrol


----------



## Bro Bundy

Yaya said:


> My wife looks like John Goodman on halodrol



u look like clark W griswold


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

Yaya said:


> I'm 220... With a good upper body .. A gut cause I drink.. A lot!!
> 
> Legs strong but not big..
> 
> Hello SI



this is me too hahah I love beer I still have abs though they r just protected I don't want to hurt them with my belt so I cover them in a gut there sensitive


----------



## hulksmash

Jenner said:


> Ok, Ive been holding back because I like freedom of speech but I'm a firm believer in "seeing it to believe it" and I see so many guys talk shit about how much gear they use ...blah ...blah...blah and the ones that take the most either look like shit or look far from the way they should look while on said gear.
> 
> I find that there is a very select few that actually make a commitment to this lifestyle, a very select few that actually make a difference in their body composition.



The thing with me is you can't be an NPC pro physique with a gram or less of gear.

Of course, the experimentation I did only expedited fat loss and got my nicely cut and shredded, and THATS IT:

All due to lack of consistency and commitment.

Get my date set and I can show everyone what the right dosage can do.

Well, WILL show everyone. Been Pming Androsport.


----------



## Bro Bundy

hulksmash said:


> The thing with me is you can't be an NPC pro physique with a gram or less of gear.
> 
> Of course, the experimentation I did only expedited fat loss and got my nicely cut and shredded, and THATS IT:
> 
> All due to lack of consistency and commitment.
> 
> Get my date set and I can show everyone what the right dosage can do.
> 
> Well, WILL show everyone. Been Pming Androsport.


pro genetics!!!!!! Hulks still talking about being a pro hahahahaha


----------



## Bro Bundy

just kidding ...U can do it!!!


----------



## hulksmash

SFGiants said:


> About time someone in staff told the truth!
> 
> I'm a Powerlifter not even after physique goals but willing to bet I'm leaner, bigger and stronger then those you speak of and this is with a 2 year set back.
> 
> I'm not extremely lean but could cut a good 10 to 15 pounds and be jacked at 235 or 240 pounds. Guess what people to actually add a good amount of mass you have to ditch the abs.
> 
> Some of us actually walk the talk!
> 
> Being back with my team really pisses me off about a 2 years set back as I would be a shit ton stronger right now.



You do to have to ditch the abs if you have GH.

You're totally right without GH though.

The thing is everyone shits on my physique but I've only seen 3 competitive physiques here that I can remember.

So everyone claims to powerlifting or be in a bulk since I've been here.

The PLers have an excuse to not have a competitive physique and harp on mine (I guess). 

Now to put up or shut up:


----------



## Bro Bundy

u do got pro genetics and that should be enough to reach your goals


----------



## Bro Bundy

I see u in a few years looking freaky


----------



## hulksmash

Brother Bundy said:


> pro genetics!!!!!! Hulks still talking about being a pro hahahahaha



This is a great example.

I don't think anyone reads anything I say correctly.

I said you can't expect to reach a pro npc level physique with a gram or less like some like to think.

Now where did I say I want to be a pro?

My goal IS pro-card winning physique, though.

Hope this clears unfounded confusion.


----------



## Bro Bundy

hulksmash said:


> This is a great example.
> 
> I don't think anyone reads anything I say correctly.
> 
> I said you can't expect to reach a pro npc level physique with a gram or less like some like to think.
> 
> Now where did I say I want to be a pro?
> 
> My goal IS pro-card winning physique, though.
> 
> Hope this clears unfounded confusion.



pro genetics is all u need


----------



## Bro Bundy

hulksmash said:


> This is a great example.
> 
> I don't think anyone reads anything I say correctly.
> 
> I said you can't expect to reach a pro npc level physique with a gram or less like some like to think.
> 
> Now where did I say I want to be a pro?
> 
> My goal IS pro-card winning physique, though.
> 
> Hope this clears unfounded confusion.



just a quick question...How do u know what it takes to go pro?


----------



## hulksmash

Brother Bundy said:


> u do got pro genetics and that should be enough to reach your goals



And let's end that here, too:

I claim to have a better-than-average response to gear. 

Hell, POB got to see me get shredded in 2 weeks from TNE 1x/wk with barely lifting and doing no diet.

I know I respond the same with gaining mass IF I actually create the correct environment for that variable.


----------



## hulksmash

Brother Bundy said:


> just a quick question...How do u know what it takes to go pro?



2 friends got the pro card+conversion with other BBers+more people being open about honest dosaging within higher level BBing.

That kid on youtube that got a lot of shit for saying all what he ran like 2g of gear is an example of the increased honestly within BBing.

You can go FAR; really far with a gram or less of gear-especially with great response-but you ain't winning any shit that matters like a pro card.

If anyone wants to take a lie detector test and all that shit, run 1g of AAS, an anti-e, and 2iu of GH and win a pro card, then by all means do it. That's what everyone thinks is possible anyway.


----------



## Bro Bundy

cool thank u..and good luck


----------



## hulksmash

Brother Bundy said:


> cool thank u..and good luck



That's ALL I ever meant when advocating high dosages and I should've stated this each time:

If you want a modern, pro-card level, 8% BF, 230lb+ at ~5'8 type of physique, you're gonna need more than a gram of AAS and 2-3iu of GH.


----------



## Bro Bundy

hulksmash said:


> That's ALL I ever meant when advocating high dosages and I should've stated this each time:
> 
> If you want a modern, pro-card level, 8% BF, 230lb+ at ~5'8 type of physique, you're gonna need more than a gram of AAS and 2-3iu of GH.



hulk i know im just jokin around like i always do...All i ever wanted to be is good looking without a shirt


----------



## ECKSRATED

I hit 230 at about 10% bodyfat at 5 foot 8 and never went over 800mgs of anything. No gh. No insulin. Just test and deca or test and tren. Lots of food and hard work. Now I'm almost 240 on a trt dose and still lean as fukk. 

And bostin Lloyd wouldn't have looked as good as he did without the synthol.


----------



## hulksmash

ECKSRATED said:


> I hit 230 at about 10% bodyfat at 5 foot 8 and never went over 800mgs of anything. No gh. No insulin. Just test and deca or test and tren. Lots of food and hard work. Now I'm almost 240 on a trt dose and still lean as fukk.
> 
> And bostin Lloyd wouldn't have looked as good as he did without the synthol.



That's still not single digit bodyfat. That's a huge difference and you were still only 200mg away from a gram.

I reread to make sure I didn't sound like an ass:

Just meant that didn't fit the criteria. Single digit at 230lbs is a big difference from 230lbs estimated ~10-12%bf.

Boston in my opinion has a shitty physique.

However, he was more open about the higher dosing used on a competitive level (which was my only point with using him as an example).


If you had used GH and a little more AAS, it sounds like you would've easily been 230lbs ~7-8%Bf.


----------



## hulksmash

Brother Bundy said:


> hulk i know im just jokin around like i always do...All i ever wanted to be is good looking without a shirt




And that goal is easily attainable with 500mg or less of gear.

Good healthy goal!


----------



## Get Some

hulksmash said:


> I have no clue how I sounded disrespectful; at all..so I apologize for that. I'll clear it up.
> 
> I said hypertension kills, not AAS.
> 
> Then I said-Take medicine that control hypertension.
> 
> So I listed TWO examples that control hypertension-
> 
> Lisinopril for BP itself and an anti-clotting compound like warfarin. Those were examples of hypertension control.
> 
> THEN I said with hypertension and clotting FULLY controlled, there wouldn't be deaths from strokes and etc that come from AAS usage.
> 
> THEN I said there's no still proof that you can take 3g/week and above and still keep bypertension and clotting in control.
> 
> Then I said to play it safe and never run high dosages too long EVEN IF the person takes BP/clotting meds.
> 
> Get it? Not being in a mean tone at all..stupid internet.



All the people killed in Nagasaki and Hiroshima during WWII weren't killed directly by the physical bombs that were dropped on them, as the bombs explode above the surface to achieve a greater area of inflicted force. So no one was crushed by the bombs themselves, yet thousands died from the force of the blast and subsequent radiation. Believe me, if the bombs were on trial for murder they would not get off. 

Your "pet peeve" concerning "reading comprehension" is something that you yourself practice on just about an hourly basis. Garbage is read as garbage and there is no lack of reading comprehension. You like to debate things that do not need to be debated. NO answer will ever be arrived at for the subjects you are discussing because there will not be any evidence portrayed in the affirmative or to the contrary any time in the near future. I guess I don't understand why you insist on talking about things that don't need to be discussed instead of looking at ways to better yourself. Yes, you've been through a lot of shit. Yes, you may have some knowledge of AAS. But please do not pretend to be an expert because you like to feed your ego as it is apparently the only thing that is keeping you afloat on this dangerous ride.

Plain and simple, you need help. If you don't take my advice it's very likely you could wind up in a ditch on the side of the road somewhere someday. Or worse yet, a family member could walk in and find you dead in your living room. I couldn't be more serious right now when talking about this. Usually I have no problem refuting "internet badasses'" comments to the point of humiliation, after which hilarity may ensue. But in this case, I cannot go that route because I sincerely think you need to seek help. This board is not the place for you right now... unless you get help and chronicle your journey in a log of some sort. We are here to help you with any support you may need, but the incessant dissent is evident in just about every post you make and it's just not healthy. You are lying to yourself and to others about what is important in your life. Now is the time for you to take charge and be a man. 

Get out a couple sheets of paper and start writing down some goals, aspirations, and also list some of the things that are important to you in your life. Then take that list to a therapist and hash it out. Let me be clear... NO ONE LIKES THERAPY... this much I understand. But if you can be the man that recognizes that you yourself need therapy then you will be miles ahead of 99.9% of the people who enter therapy. If you force yourself to come to grips with the life you lead and realize that you can make a change for the better, that's a small step in the right direction. You don't have to work long hours at 2-3 shitty jobs forever. You don't have to be forever alone or think that will be the case. 

Today is the day you stop lying to yourself
Today is the day you stop telling yourself "it's okay"
Don't make a "change" but rather... start something new. Far too often people think "change" is the answer when it comes to hardships and valleys in their lives. How did "change" work out for the current presidential administration?? Fukk change, scrap the whole bit and start over. Change leaves room for doubt and reversion. Mold yourself into a new man with the help of people who care about you. Take the quotes below to heart and find what lies inside you that will bring out the best. You don't need to change the world, just make sure you are striving to make a difference in someone else's life each and every day....


----------



## Fsuphisig

Everyone doesn't need gear to look good, you act like everyone's a scrub like you when it comes to lifting and eating, I've competed twice all natural, not even a prohormone. And once my leg is healed , currently 2 months from acl and meniscus surgery, I will compete again in physique all natural

And I cant even walk......


----------



## SFGiants

Fsuphisig said:


> Everyone doesn't need gear to look good, you act like everyone's a scrub like you when it comes to lifting and eating, I've competed twice all natural, not even a prohormone. And once my leg is healed , currently 2 months from acl and meniscus surgery, I will compete again in physique all natural
> 
> And I cant even walk......



Get that leg fixed bro, I had some down time but I still trained just not like I do to compete in powerlifting.


----------



## hulksmash

Fsuphisig said:


> Everyone doesn't need gear to look good, you act like everyone's a scrub like you when it comes to lifting and eating, I've competed twice all natural, not even a prohormone. And once my leg is healed , currently 2 months from acl and meniscus surgery, I will compete again in physique all natural
> 
> And I cant even walk......



1) *NO ONE* said you need gear to compete

2) there were certain criteria listed about dosing and winning specific competitions

3) anyone and their momma can "compete" and even win a "competition

I again plead that everyone read what I write or whatever happens.

I'm tired of posts like this happening.


----------



## hulksmash

Get Some said:


> All the people killed in Nagasaki and Hiroshima during WWII weren't killed directly by the physical bombs that were dropped on them, as the bombs explode above the surface to achieve a greater area of inflicted force. So no one was crushed by the bombs themselves, yet thousands died from the force of the blast and subsequent radiation. Believe me, if the bombs were on trial for murder they would not get off.



Ah crap; it got to the aforementioned straw man argument I was trying to avoid.

AAS never kills if:
take preventative medicines to stop hypertension+clotting
doing that and then never worry about AAS killing you again

By using your _a priori_ stance on AAS kills, those two things were the only points I was making.

No dosage has been show-anecdotal and via science-to be a LD[sup]50[/sup] dosage and cause death or irreversible damage.

With that said, and if one is worried about the supposed dangers of AAS, then they need to do those TWO bulleted things. 

The gear users who don't protect their cardiac system are the ones who die.

Also the ones who lie about narcotic usage, which causes hypertension BY ITSELF, and take AAS.

*Next subject!*

Now I am disclaiming I'm not trying to sound like an ass this point forward. I am defending myself and being honest.



> Your "pet peeve" concerning "reading comprehension" is something that you yourself practice on just about an hourly basis.


I do not practice "reading comprehension". That is learned within the schooling system as you grow up and as you use it in daily life.

I:

read a statement. 
conclude its thesis(s)
Agree or disagree with the thesis.
Provide evidence why I agree and disagree. 
Provide evidence for my counter statement or agreeing statement.

That's *ALL* I do with posts here; nothing more.



> Garbage is read as garbage and there is no lack of reading comprehension.



A person has to read a thesis and decide if it is "garbage". I ensure what I read is seen as "garbage" ONLY if I have evidence to support that conclusion.

I do not agree OR disagree without having evidence for that conclusion.



> You like to debate things that do not need to be debated. NO answer will ever be arrived at for the subjects you are discussing because there will not be any evidence portrayed in the affirmative or to the contrary any time in the near future.


 That is incorrect.

Your thesis (I enjoy debating nonargumentive statements and I never reach a conclusion) is a fallacy of presumption AND a fallacy of weak inference.

If you said, "AAS can kill but it's lethality can be diminished and/possibly exempted if one takes measures to prevent all cardiac issues and/or trauma", *I would've agreed* and never got into the multiple layers of our thesis'.



> I guess I don't understand why you insist on talking about things that don't need to be discussed instead of looking at ways to better yourself.



The lethality was brought up by another and I wanted to stop the current view of the lethality of AAS since the current hyperbole is unfounded and lacks evidence.

I live in a world that every statement has to have evidence to back it up and I do not believe one word of anything without heavily researching it.

Basically, a logic-driven life.



> Yes, you've been through a lot of shit. Yes, you may have some knowledge of AAS. But please do not pretend to be an expert because you like to feed your ego as it is apparently the only thing that is keeping you afloat on this dangerous ride.



I only claim that you need higher-than-normal dosages for physiques on a pro-card winning level.

I do NOT claim to be an expert.

Through jokes and such, image is different from reality:

Reality being I only have claimed that one thing.



> Plain and simple, you need help. If you don't take my advice it's very likely you could wind up in a ditch on the side of the road somewhere someday. Or worse yet, a family member could walk in and find you dead in your living room. I couldn't be more serious right now when talking about this. Usually I have no problem refuting "internet badasses'" comments to the point of humiliation, after which hilarity may ensue. But in this case, I cannot go that route because I sincerely think you need to seek help. This board is not the place for you right now... unless you get help and chronicle your journey in a log of some sort. We are here to help you with any support you may need, but the incessant dissent is evident in just about every post you make and it's just not healthy. You are lying to yourself and to others about what is important in your life. Now is the time for you to take charge and be a man.
> 
> Get out a couple sheets of paper and start writing down some goals, aspirations, and also list some of the things that are important to you in your life. Then take that list to a therapist and hash it out. Let me be clear... NO ONE LIKES THERAPY... this much I understand. But if you can be the man that recognizes that you yourself need therapy then you will be miles ahead of 99.9% of the people who enter therapy. If you force yourself to come to grips with the life you lead and realize that you can make a change for the better, that's a small step in the right direction. You don't have to work long hours at 2-3 shitty jobs forever. You don't have to be forever alone or think that will be the case.



This is where I'm confused.

I'm extremely happy-came from having insufficient means and no home to having a great woman, great home, and all that.

Finances hit *ONE* rough spot, but I've still avoided debt and all that.

I love my current job.

A real man is supposed to be willing to work 2-3 in hard times.

He is the head of the household and does not tire.

If you are saying "you shouldn't settle; get a PT job, get rich, work 1 job and be fine", then I see your point and agree with it.

By the way, I reiterate that I love manual labor, so it will be bittersweet to leave such a loved job to PT.

Yet, I love PT as well and already had a big clientele without a certification (I chose to drop the ball with that shortly before the divorce). It will be a great job.

Thanks for the kind words!

I do not feel alone. I have a great woman and friends by my side.

Once finances are back in order, the goals will be reached!

Andro and myself are deciding on a date for goal hitting.

Thank you so much for the kind thoughts!



> You don't need to change the world, just make sure you are striving to make a difference in someone else's life each and every day



If only you knew me! I've made a lot of people's lives have a positive impact.

Just yesterday, I checked up on a friend who years ago I barely knew him, but have him support and told him to get the **** out and start his dog grooming business.

He never forgot the impact I had on him and after about 2 years of not seeing him, we caught up yesterday and he thanked me. He's only one of many.

God has blessed me so much, and I try to give that blessing to everyone I meet.

Thank you again for your thoughts and care!


----------



## Bro Bundy

hahahaha expert LMAO...had to lol at that hulk dont get mad...none of us are experts..I think GS was just trying to help...Question if u work so damn much how do u have time to write these huge pages?


----------



## losieloos

Brother Bundy said:


> hahahaha expert LMAO...had to lol at that hulk dont get mad...none of us are experts..I think GS was just trying to help...Question if u work so damn much how do u have time to write these huge pages?



It's not that hard. It only takes 2 minutes


----------



## Bro Bundy

losieloos said:


> It's not that hard. It only takes 2 minutes



go get me a cheesesteak ok losie


----------



## Bro Bundy

I believe in u hulk..I think in time u will rise up and reach all of your goals


----------



## Cobra Strike

That was long as ****! Lmao 
What ive learned from this is....dont argue with GS haha


----------



## Cobra Strike

Fsuphisig said:


> Everyone doesn't need gear to look good, you act like everyone's a scrub like you when it comes to lifting and eating, I've competed twice all natural, not even a prohormone. And once my leg is healed , currently 2 months from acl and meniscus surgery, I will compete again in physique all natural
> 
> And I cant even walk......



It looks like you could use some juice brother...or you could just stop eating pizza..whichever


----------



## Bro Bundy

Fsuphisig said:


> Everyone doesn't need gear to look good, you act like everyone's a scrub like you when it comes to lifting and eating, I've competed twice all natural, not even a prohormone. And once my leg is healed , currently 2 months from acl and meniscus surgery, I will compete again in physique all natural
> 
> And I cant even walk......



and clean that nasty room


----------



## SFGiants

Cobra Strike said:


> It looks like you could use some juice brother...or you could just stop eating pizza..whichever



I wanted to keep it at being nice lol but must say he should actually eat more pizza to actually have some mass.

Physique in men bb just helps to ruin the sport, bunk of under 200lb no leg working pussies. They HIDE their legs!

It's just men's bikini IMO.

Physique helps give pussies a reason to keep being a pussy!

I would be ashamed not proud to have to compete in that Class!


----------



## ECKSRATED

SFGiants said:


> Physique helps give pussies a reason to keep being a pussy!


Best line ever.


----------



## Fsuphisig

Cobra Strike said:


> It looks like you could use some juice brother...or you could just stop eating pizza..whichever



Lol and whys that ? My total is in the 1000's and I look better than 99% of the people on this forum and I train on one leg, just an example of not needing juice, I bet almost all y'all juiced up buddies couldn't hang with my natural ass on stage , physique or bb

Btw I hate physique too I've only done bb competition but after not training legs for a year it's kinda hard


----------



## hulksmash

Fsuphisig said:


> Lol and whys that ? My total is in the 1000's and I look better than 99% of the people on this forum and I train on one leg, just an example of not needing juice, I bet almost all y'all juiced up buddies couldn't hang with my natural ass on stage , physique or bb
> 
> Btw I hate physique too I've only done bb competition but after not training legs for a year it's kinda hard



Even I would better on stage than the majority here BUT-

That gives you no right to be so insulting to everyone here.

A lot are PLers; they are exempt.

The rest are in the middle of their goals and will critique regardless.

You take the critiques and either listen or shrug it off.

No need to be rude, even if you feel insulted.

I suggest you thicken your skin before berating my bro's.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Fsuphisig said:


> Lol and whys that ? My total is in the 1000's and I look better than 99% of the people on this forum and I train on one leg, just an example of not needing juice, I bet almost all y'all juiced up buddies couldn't hang with my natural ass on stage , physique or bb
> 
> Btw I hate physique too I've only done bb competition but after not training legs for a year it's kinda hard


You mad? Couple of posts I just read. Seems like you are getting a little pissed. What's up?


----------



## TriniJuice

Crushed....


----------



## Bro Bundy

alot of delusional people around here.. I recommend a few of u guys to get a Psychiatrist and figure out your issues


----------



## Fsuphisig

Lol I like you Hulksmash,

**natural bodybuilding and pl  is not dead
Just saying not everyone NEEDS juice that's all, I'm sure it's the best shitttt in the world though and I'm excited to try when I got
The money, knowledge, and resources. But you don't NEED it, even you hulk lol


----------



## hulksmash

Brother Bundy said:


> alot of delusional people around here.. I recommend a few of u guys to get a Psychiatrist and figure out your issues



I'm still flabbergasted that I was told I need help even though I don't have underlying issues/unhappy/etc LOL

BY THE WAY fush; my legs are bigger and I haven't worked them either.

The joys of gear!


----------



## Bro Bundy

hulksmash said:


> I'm still flabbergasted that I was told I need help even though I don't have underlying issues/unhappy/etc LOL
> 
> BY THE WAY fush; my legs are bigger and I haven't worked them either.
> 
> The joys of gear!



only thing big on u is your head..


----------



## Bro Bundy

hulk not making fun of u..I hope u figure out what ever is bothering u and what ever is making u feel like u gotta prove something to everyone


----------



## Bro Bundy

Fsuphisig said:


> Lol I like you Hulksmash,
> 
> **natural bodybuilding and pl  is not dead
> Just saying not everyone NEEDS juice that's all, I'm sure it's the best shitttt in the world though and I'm excited to try when I got
> The money, knowledge, and resources. But you don't NEED it, even you hulk lol



and u ..why so hostile to the bros around here?


----------



## Bro Bundy

we need to stop all the bullshit name calling ..and im bigger then u shit..It makes the board look bad and all its members..I hope everyone one day feels like they got nothing to prove and just be themselves


----------



## hulksmash

Brother Bundy said:


> only thing big on u is your head..



I didn't say my legs are big; I said they're bigger than his.

Difference there.


----------



## hulksmash

Brother Bundy said:


> we need to stop all the bullshit name calling ..and im bigger then u shit..It makes the board look bad and all its members..I hope everyone one day feels like they got nothing to prove and just be themselves



Like I do and get hounded for being small or whatever?


Just don't take any post too seriously and you'll be fine.

That's what I do.


----------



## Cobra Strike

Fsuphisig said:


> Lol and whys that ? My total is in the 1000's and I look better than 99% of the people on this forum and I train on one leg, just an example of not needing juice, I bet almost all y'all juiced up buddies couldn't hang with my natural ass on stage , physique or bb
> 
> Btw I hate physique too I've only done bb competition but after not training legs for a year it's kinda hard



Have you ever tried stand up? Because you either have a mirror lying to you or your just one funny ass comedian! 

I know alot of guys that get injured and still stay a hell of alot leaner than you. I have a hard time believing you even compete in any competition after seeing your picture. Any competitor knows nutrition wether working out or not and know how to eat to stay lean so im not sure what happened to you...gear or no gear you got some work to do.


----------



## TheLupinator

Fsuphisig said:


> My total is in the 1000's and I look better than 99% of the people on this forum and I train on one leg, just an example of not needing juice, I bet almost all y'all juiced up buddies couldn't hang with my natural ass on stage , physique or bb





hulksmash said:


> A lot are PLers; they are exempt.
> 
> The rest are in the middle of their goals and will critique regardless.




I'm just trying to impress Jenner....


----------



## Fsuphisig

Cobra Strike said:


> Have you ever tried stand up? Because you either have a mirror lying to you or your just one funny ass comedian!
> 
> I know alot of guys that get injured and still stay a hell of alot leaner than you. I have a hard time believing you even compete in any competition after seeing your picture. Any competitor knows nutrition wether working out or not and know how to eat to stay lean so im not sure what happened to you...gear or no gear you got some work to do.



Last time I checked I'm in at around 9% bf, so if you  really do know alot of guys who can keep muscle and stay leaner than that on a torn acl then you must work on the nfl or something , or they're just on 500mg test, clen, eq and whatever else they can find.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Fsuphisig said:


> Last time I checked I'm in at around 9% bf, so if you  really do know alot of guys who can keep muscle and stay leaner than that on a torn acl then you must work on the nfl or something , or they're just on 500mg test, clen, eq and whatever else they can find.



Im no hater but no fukkin way are u 9%..Your also messing with one of the smarter more jacked brothers we have here..Take a step back ,breath deep and think before u post.. also if u ever wanna get laid clean that room of yours its a pigsty


----------



## hulksmash

Fsuphisig said:


> Last time I checked I'm in at around 9% bf, so if you  really do know alot of guys who can keep muscle and stay leaner than that on a torn acl then you must work on the nfl or something , or they're just on 500mg test, clen, eq and whatever else they can find.



You are not 9%.

I run  a prison crew.

There's a few in my crew that lift and natty as ****.

They would make you quit due to the bigger mass and being leaner they are.

Genetic jackpot.


----------



## Cobra Strike

Fsuphisig said:


> Last time I checked I'm in at around 9% bf, so if you  really do know alot of guys who can keep muscle and stay leaner than that on a torn acl then you must work on the nfl or something , or they're just on 500mg test, clen, eq and whatever else they can find.



Yup your definitely a comedian. What are you using the hand held electronic bf measuring device? If your 9% than im 3%. Your abs are not even close to showing bahaha I think that prison crew runs you brother. Seriously...just knock off the ego trip bro...everyone knows what you look like now


----------



## deadlift666

This is amusing.


----------



## hulksmash

Cobra Strike said:


> Yup your definitely a comedian. What are you using the hand held electronic bf measuring device? If your 9% than im 3%. Your abs are not even close to showing bahaha I think that prison crew runs you brother. Seriously...just knock off the ego trip bro...everyone knows what you look like now



One guy from my crew is twice as lean as him.

Has good size on him too. Long muscle insertions and full muscle bellies.

With juice, he could be Olympia contender! And he barely lifts.

Amazing how many phenoms are out there and not even made one thought with lifting.

They are the ones that got my spark back and got me to lift again.

Great dudes.


----------



## Fsuphisig

Cobra Strike said:


> Yup your definitely a comedian. What are you using the hand held electronic bf measuring device? If your 9% than im 3%. Your abs are not even close to showing bahaha I think that prison crew runs you brother. Seriously...just knock off the ego trip bro...everyone knows what you look like now



Lol ego trip coming from the juiced up dbag who decides to call someone out for having the balls to be natural and proud lol  ok bro your real cool, how old are you again ? Lol I'm in college here you are some like 40 year old dude who prob juices for no reason (pleasure correct me if I'm wrong here Forreal), show me your awesome competition photos and I will post mine,
I'm not gunna hide behind my keyboard like most on here

One thing that sucks with bodybuilding is there's a lot of people who talk big and take some test then think they know everything and talk down to others who aren't as big as if that's the end all be all measure lol nowadays the "vets" are just older dudes who juiced a shit ton and just know a lot about gear, prob never set a foot onstage, follow bodybuilding, or go to any comps, etc. if y'all love your physiques so much and are so big Nd mighty then where were you two weeks ago at the Tampa bay pro ? Did you go to the Arnold Classic ? Atleast watch the Olympia prejudging ?  I truly love bb, and I know there's others here too, that doesn't mean loving gear it means loving bodybuilding as a sport and lifestyle. I'm not getting Into some flame back and forth that's childish.
But I did think we were kinda doing something on this forum, like educating People about proper and safe use- the exact opposite of Hulksmash lol jk hulk,,and also lifting techniques and dieting advice, when y'all wanna return to that lemme know, enough of this macho man stuff I know this he knows that, spread knowledge


----------



## Fsuphisig

Brother Bundy said:


> Im no hater but no fukkin way are u 9%..Your also messing with one of the smarter more jacked brothers we have here..Take a step back ,breath deep and think before u post.. also if u ever wanna get laid clean that room of yours its a pigsty



Lol you must got a thing for clean rooms dude


----------



## Cobra Strike

Fsuphisig said:


> Lol ego trip coming from the juiced up dbag who decides to call someone out for having the balls to be natural and proud lol  ok bro your real cool, how old are you again ? Lol I'm in college here you are some like 40 year old dude who prob juices for no reason (pleasure correct me if I'm wrong here Forreal), show me your awesome competition photos and I will post mine,
> I'm not gunna hide behind my keyboard like most on here



First of all im not calling you out  because of the way you look...im calling you out because your saying you look like something you dont. Second what does age got to do with it? You think your cool cause your young? Did u even say anything about age? Im not 40 either...im 65 so **** off. I also do not compete and I do not need to post pics of myself because I am not claiming to look like a cut up beast. All I need to see is your recent puc and what your claiming to be...I dont give a shit about your natty bullshit...your juiced up bullshit...your prison crews bullshit or any of that...so ya take the ego down a notch before I have to get the belt out son


----------



## DF

I couldn't careless about probody building, being on stage ect... Not 2 shits.


----------



## Fsuphisig

Lol exactly how I thought you'd respond, please don't make fun of my physique then say you don't care when I call you out, lol like c'mon man, "take the belt out" ? I'm shivering down here in sunny fl....... But Forreal if your really 65 why don't you spit some knowledge on our asses instead of insult people, you should have some things to say old man . Btw your a pretty damn immature 65yr old lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong

DF said:


> I couldn't careless about probody building, being on stage ect... Not 2 shits.



I'm calling bullshit. I know you get all oiled up and do private posedowns for your GF....


----------



## DocDePanda187123

DieYoungStrong said:


> I'm calling bullshit. I know you get all oiled up and do private posedowns for your GF....



He did one for me in between the rub downs he gave Alpha lol.


----------



## Cobra Strike

You my friend have an issue with understanding what I am saying. Im not making fun of how you look...well kind of but only because you deserve it...you say your 9%....reality says your not. You say you look 99% better than everyone on this board...reality says you dont. I hope your taking a reading comprehension class while attending college.

Its fine if you truly love bb..whatever but dont come on this board and call people who use gear pussies. That was your first mistake. Then go off on a string of bullshit about how bad ass you are whilst training on one leg lmao your the man bro!


----------



## Get Some

Hulk... read some Thomas Paine and get back to me with your thoughts

You thanked me for the kind words, proceeded to tell me how you were making a difference in people's lives, and then said you are not sure why people think you need help? Apparently you just like the attention. I was legitimately trying to help you and all you seem to care about is yourself. If you're trying to debate gear being safe or trying to prove that gear doesn't kill, this is the wrong place to do it.... total non-starter. Go find a public forum and tell those people about it, most of us here use AAS and couldn't care less about what you are saying. I may know more than just about every single member here, but I don't go around parading my knowledge like a dick flapping in the wind. If you want to get some recognition, add to someone else's conversation or start one of your own that doesn't center around yourself. Do not start any argument with me, I promise you will not win. I have no interest in winning and devote much of my time to making people look like fools if they so choose to step. I don't have to prove my worth to anyone here as many have learned most of what they know from me. Personal experience is great, but not everything. 

Not one person here would argue that you don't need high doses to compete at an IFBB level. You probably have no idea about the doses that they actually use. I on the other hand actually train NPC level competitors and could tell you what they and some IFBB pros use? Why? Because they buy stuff from me or someone I direct them to! I design cycles for some and refer others to coaches if I don't have time. A gram of test weekly is a miniscule dose for these guys, most are at least triple that. So please use your head and provide details based on experience or first hand knowledge


----------



## Fsuphisig

Cobra Strike said:


> You my friend have an issue with understanding what I am saying. Im not making fun of how you look...well kind of but only because you deserve it...you say your 9%....reality says your not. You say you look 99% better than everyone on this board...reality says you dont. I hope your taking a reading comprehension class while attending college.
> 
> Its fine if you truly love bb..whatever but dont come on this board and call people who use gear pussies. That was your first mistake. Then go off on a string of bullshit about how bad ass you are whilst training on one leg lmao your the man bro!



Lol "you could use some juice" hmmmm didn't say anything. Ok lol reading comp that's funny hahaha I'm in law school I read for a ****ing living did you even get a degree ???? I just said  not everyone needs gear including hulk to get on stage, maybe you should get new reading glasses. 
Btw my "string of bullshit" was meant to inspire others to reach their goals natural or geared, including the op to whom it was directed, not you douchebag, even in your last post you can't refrain from insulting, you must be a butthurt old man who didn't accomplish much in life huh ? I mean if you wanna flame back and forth I can cuz apparently you don't want to help anyone and would rather do that, c'mon 65 year old hit me with some knowledge, your the "vet"


----------



## Bro Bundy

fsuphisig said:


> lol "you could use some juice" hmmmm didn't say anything. Ok lol reading comp that's funny hahaha i'm in law school i read for a ****ing living did you even get a degree ???? I just said  not everyone needs gear including hulk to get on stage, maybe you should get new reading glasses.
> Btw my "string of bullshit" was meant to inspire others to reach their goals natural or geared, including the op to whom it was directed, not you douchebag, even in your last post you can't refrain from insulting, you must be a butthurt old man who didn't accomplish much in life huh ? I mean if you wanna flame back and forth i can cuz apparently you don't want to help anyone and would rather do that, c'mon 65 year old hit me with some knowledge, your the "vet"


shut the fuk up already!!


----------



## Get Some




----------



## Cobra Strike

Fsuphisig said:


> Lol "you could use some juice" hmmmm didn't say anything. Ok lol reading comp that's funny hahaha I'm in law school I read for a ****ing living did you even get a degree ???? I just said  not everyone needs gear including hulk to get on stage, maybe you should get new reading glasses.
> Btw my "string of bullshit" was meant to inspire others to reach their goals natural or geared, including the op to whom it was directed, not you douchebag, even in your last post you can't refrain from insulting, you must be a butthurt old man who didn't accomplish much in life huh ? I mean if you wanna flame back and forth I can cuz apparently you don't want to help anyone and would rather do that, c'mon 65 year old hit me with some knowledge, your the "vet"



Your the type of person that talks up a big game and tries to one up everything. Responsibility just bounces right off you just like fat mr. 9%er


----------



## Get Some

you guys are about as cool as AIDS when it comes to arguing. Be relative, concise, and witty, or move on. Somehow this thread turned into a ring around the rosie hold my dick while I piss parade


----------



## Fsuphisig

Do you have posts on other forums get some ? I've gone through yours from here and am hungry for more knowledge


----------



## TriniJuice

Get Some said:


> you guys are about as cool as AIDS when it comes to arguing. Be relative, concise, and witty, or move on. Somehow this thread turned into a ring around the rosie hold my dick while I piss parade



It's all for the ratings, 
like housewifes of LA......


----------



## Fsuphisig

Cobra Strike said:


> Your the type of person that talks up a big game and tries to one up everything. Responsibility just bounces right off you just like fat mr. 9%er



Lol Ima take that as, "yeah I didn't graduate"


----------



## Get Some

Fsuphisig said:


> Do you have posts on other forums get some ? I've gone through yours from here and am hungry for more knowledge



Iron Den, Meso, Ology, etc... I'm banned from Ology and a few others because people don't like hearing the truth


----------



## Fsuphisig

Get Some said:


> Iron Den, Meso, Ology, etc... I'm banned from Ology and a few others because people don't like hearing the truth



Same handle ?


----------



## Fsuphisig

TriniJuice said:


> It's all for the ratings,
> like housewifes of LA......



**Meatheads of the the web


----------



## TriniJuice




----------



## Get Some

Fsuphisig said:


> Same handle ?



yup, there is no other get some as far as I know


----------



## Cobra Strike

Get Some said:


> you guys are about as cool as AIDS when it comes to arguing. Be relative, concise, and witty, or move on. Somehow this thread turned into a ring around the rosie hold my dick while I piss parade



Oh im not arguing gs....just havin a lil fun is all. This board gets slow sometimes and lord knows everyone likes a lil drama


----------



## DocDePanda187123

I'm sneaking into the bathroom at work to read up on this....I've taken like 6 poop breaks in the last hour.


----------



## AlphaD

Docd187123 said:


> He did one for me in between the rub downs he gave Alpha lol.


True story. Df has got the goods.


----------



## DF

DieYoungStrong said:


> I'm calling bullshit. I know you get all oiled up and do private posedowns for your GF....



I'm fat with a beard! no oil.... although if I could get my hands on some of that glaze from Cinnabon my GF would be covered from head to toe.


----------



## deadlift666

Fsuphisig said:


> Lol Ima take that as, "yeah I didn't graduate"



Having a degree or lack thereof has little bearing on a person's level of intelligence. You seem to be placing entirely too much importance on having a degree, especially as it pertains to trivial, internet arguments.


----------



## don draco

Fsuphisig said:


> Lol "you could use some juice" hmmmm didn't say anything. Ok lol reading comp that's funny hahaha I'm in law school I read for a ****ing living did you even get a degree ???? I just said  not everyone needs gear including hulk to get on stage, maybe you should get new reading glasses.
> Btw my "string of bullshit" was meant to inspire others to reach their goals natural or geared, including the op to whom it was directed, not you douchebag, even in your last post you can't refrain from insulting, you must be a butthurt old man who didn't accomplish much in life huh ? I mean if you wanna flame back and forth I can cuz apparently you don't want to help anyone and would rather do that, c'mon 65 year old hit me with some knowledge, your the "vet"



You reek immaturity & insecurity. Learn to control your ego & respect others.  Especially when speaking to those who are infinitely wiser than you are.  

The way some of the members here conduct themselves shocks me.. Some of you really need to grow up.


----------



## Fsuphisig

deadlift666 said:


> Having a degree or lack thereof has little bearing on a person's level of intelligence. You seem to be placing entirely too much importance on having a degree, especially as it pertains to trivial, internet arguments.



Having a degree has little bearing on a persons intelligence...... This is what people who don't go to school tell themselves to feel better, unless your part of the 1% that forces themselves to read academic journals, books, write thesis papers, come together with others in your field of study, go to seminars, watch online integrity classes, study for quizzes tests lol
If you really think 7 years of being in school surrounded by some of the brightest minds has no bearing on your intelligence then that's pretty bad,  
 I'll put it like this, you don't think the average highschool grad is smarter than the poor kid in Brazil who didn't go to school past the 5th grade ?


----------



## Bro Bundy

Fsuphisig said:


> Having a degree has little bearing on a persons intelligence...... This is what people who don't go to school tell themselves to feel better, unless your part of the 1% that forces themselves to read academic journals, books, write thesis papers, come together with others in your field of study, go to seminars, watch online integrity classes, study for quizzes tests lol
> If you really think 7 years of being in school surrounded by some of the brightest minds has no bearing on your intelligence then that's pretty bad,
> I'll put it like this, you don't think the average highschool grad is smarter than the poor kid in Brazil who didn't go to school past the 5th grade ?


ohh shut the fuk up already u fukkin geek


----------



## deadlift666

I know plenty of dumb people with degrees and plenty of smart people without a college degree. I was referring to college degrees, not Brazilian 5th graders and a high school grad from the U.S. 

P.S. I have a couple college degrees and this is still my opinion.


----------



## whitelml

Being smart(common sense) and having a degree are two totally different things


----------



## Fsuphisig

True, but if you don't think there's a correlation between a degree and someone's IQ, or wealth, or well being, health, or however you wanna measure "smarts" then your not very smart yourself.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Fsuphisig said:


> True, but if you don't think there's a correlation between a degree and someone's IQ, or wealth, or well being, health, or however you wanna measure "smarts" then your not very smart yourself.


shut the fuk up dork...go work out that belly instead of talkin u geek...9% my ass


----------



## deadlift666

Fsuphisig said:


> True, but if you don't think there's a correlation between a degree and someone's IQ, or wealth, or well being, health, or however you wanna measure "smarts" then your not very smart yourself.



Definitely a correlation between having a degree and average salary. I would debate the IQ correlation, which was my point in the first place.


----------



## hulksmash

Get Some said:


> Hulk... read some Thomas Paine and get back to me with your thoughts
> 
> You thanked me for the kind words, proceeded to tell me how you were making a difference in people's lives, and then said you are not sure why people think you need help? Apparently you just like the attention. I was legitimately trying to help you and all you seem to care about is yourself. If you're trying to debate gear being safe or trying to prove that gear doesn't kill, this is the wrong place to do it.... total non-starter. Go find a public forum and tell those people about it, most of us here use AAS and couldn't care less about what you are saying. I may know more than just about every single member here, but I don't go around parading my knowledge like a dick flapping in the wind. If you want to get some recognition, add to someone else's conversation or start one of your own that doesn't center around yourself. Do not start any argument with me, I promise you will not win. I have no interest in winning and devote much of my time to making people look like fools if they so choose to step. I don't have to prove my worth to anyone here as many have learned most of what they know from me. Personal experience is great, but not everything.
> 
> Not one person here would argue that you don't need high doses to compete at an IFBB level. You probably have no idea about the doses that they actually use. I on the other hand actually train NPC level competitors and could tell you what they and some IFBB pros use? Why? Because they buy stuff from me or someone I direct them to! I design cycles for some and refer others to coaches if I don't have time. A gram of test weekly is a miniscule dose for these guys, most are at least triple that. So please use your head and provide details based on experience or first hand knowledge



What??

All this started because of AAS safety/harm!

That was the only topic that we debated about.

I am legitimately thankful of your help.

You said I need help, and presented the criteria for your stance (e.g. Feeling alone, thinking I have a shit job).

I don't fit the criteria, and explained why.

Then no more mention of the ONLY thing we debated-AAS lethality-not any mention of my counter arguments.

I don't seek attention; *I was only presenting my counter to THE ONLY THING WE DEBATED.*

I did NOT start it either; I was the one replying to the subject of AAS health (I didn't bring that up).

How is ANY of that ^^^ attention-seeking?? Simple replies and rebuttals with evidence!

I have read Paine, Kant, Schopenhaur, Descartes; et al-EVERYONE who discusses logic, reasoning, fallacies; every thing I've used.

You gave me an argument.

I counter argued and provided evidence toward my thesis.

Then thanked you for an UNRELATED topic.

Then DEFENDED myself against your criteria for "needing help".


----------



## hulksmash

I hope that gets read and a solid reply TO EACH POINT because I'm confused at you GS.


----------



## hulksmash

I also stated my sourcing for pro-dose crap earlier, GS.
Forgot to add that.

I just don't know how:


_*]a subject is presented by GS
thesis is made for argument
HS acknowledges thesis
HS presents counter thesis
presents evidence to support counter thesis
GS ignores counter-argument with fallacies
NEW subject is presented about HS himself 
HS elucidates his counter-arguments
HS defends his disagreement to the new thesis by GS (need help)
HS presents evidence for his counter argument
GS ignores original argument 
straw man argument is added and original point is dismissed (AAS health)
HS defends his legitimate thanks and is confused
TELL ME WHY IT WENT THE ILLOGICAL ROUTE ABOVE????


----------



## don draco

Fsuphisig said:


> Having a degree has little bearing on a persons intelligence...... This is what people who don't go to school tell themselves to feel better, unless your part of the 1% that forces themselves to read academic journals, books, write thesis papers, come together with others in your field of study, go to seminars, watch online integrity classes, study for quizzes tests lol
> If you really think 7 years of being in school surrounded by some of the brightest minds has no bearing on your intelligence then that's pretty bad,
> I'll put it like this, you don't think the average highschool grad is smarter than the poor kid in Brazil who didn't go to school past the 5th grade ?



Obtaining a piece of paper with your name on it does not indicate that you are an intelligent individual.  In most cases, a college degree displays nothing more than the fact that you were able to memorize & regurgitate information.  That ability in no way constitutes intelligence.  Nor will it guarantee you wealth, success or happiness.  

The possession of a college degree is not indicative of higher intelligence.  If that were the case, your posts would look a lot different.


----------



## Fsuphisig

don draco said:


> Obtaining a piece of paper with your name on it does not indicate that you are an intelligent individual.  In most cases, a college degree displays nothing more than the fact that you were able to memorize & regurgitate information.  That ability in no way constitutes intelligence.  Nor will it guarantee you wealth, success or happiness.
> 
> The possession of a college degree is not indicative of higher intelligence.  If that were the case, your posts would look a lot different.



Lol im sorry but your just 100% wrong on that. Yes there's always exemptions, not everyone need a degree, and not evryone that goes to college is smart, but if you went to college and studied any of the social sciences like economics you would understand a concept called the law of large numbers. What this law is telling me is that every recorded stat in the world tells me otherwise, there's 100% without a doubt a correlation between a college degree and someone's intelligence, like thats just a fact you cant argue. Albeit that doesn't mean they ALL are smart or happy, this is something people outside of economics really have a hard time grasping because in their world they may be the exception or they know someone, but overall, college makes you smarter lol you cant argue with math my man, there's a reason colleges exist


----------



## Fsuphisig

hulksmash said:


> I also stated my sourcing for pro-dose crap earlier, GS.
> Forgot to add that.
> 
> I just don't know how:
> 
> 
> _*]a subject is presented by GS
> thesis is made for argument
> HS acknowledges thesis
> HS presents counter thesis
> presents evidence to support counter thesis
> GS ignores counter-argument with fallacies
> NEW subject is presented about HS himself
> HS elucidates his counter-arguments
> HS defends his disagreement to the new thesis by GS (need help)
> HS presents evidence for his counter argument
> GS ignores original argument
> straw man argument is added and original point is dismissed (AAS health)
> HS defends his legitimate thanks and is confused
> TELL ME WHY IT WENT THE ILLOGICAL ROUTE ABOVE????


 
If your so interested in arguing, debating, and following logic to a T you should consider gettin that undergrad and going for a law degree, maybe get off that manual labor and get those joints right


----------



## Cobra Strike

Welcome to the Hulksmash and fsuphisig show!! 





Get your popcorn!!


----------



## Iron1

Fsuphisig said:


> there's a reason colleges exist



To make money. 

FINALLY I have something to say in this train wreck of a thread.

Carry on, I just popped some more popcorn.


----------



## Fsuphisig

Also I found it interesting you don't believe memorizing and regurgitating information is intelligence; let me share with you something i just learned today whilst reading some archaeology journals

There's a lot of studies as to how and when humans made that mental leap, when did they start thinking like us? Well by looking at tools and burials they are able to tell that homo erectus were possibly the first species to be able to maybe copy one another, tools weren't quite possessions yet but it was a shared knowledge that rocks could help them in certain tasks ( let's say 150,000 years ago) then came the Homo sapiens, after the Neanderthals, and this is when experts believe we as a species made a gigantic cognitive leap we our ability to learn and store information and use this in a rational way. It was when we first learned by example, we watched other Homo sapiens make tools and were able to replicate, this pretty much is what spawns humans into being the dominant species on the planet, little fragile humans. But we got there by watching eachother, learning and repeating (regurgitating). So pretty much we owe our existence to that method of learning lol


----------



## Yaya

I smashed my phone Sunday night while drunk watching the pats game
.

Lost a ton of shit including some very masculine pictures of myself, so I guess I won't be able to silence the crowd....= (


----------



## Bro Bundy

Fsuphisig said:


> Also I found it interesting you don't believe memorizing and regurgitating information is intelligence; let me share with you something i just learned today whilst reading some archaeology journals
> 
> There's a lot of studies as to how and when humans made that mental leap, when did they start thinking like us? Well by looking at tools and burials they are able to tell that homo erectus were possibly the first species to be able to maybe copy one another, tools weren't quite possessions yet but it was a shared knowledge that rocks could help them in certain tasks ( let's say 150,000 years ago) then came the Homo sapiens, after the Neanderthals, and this is when experts believe we as a species made a gigantic cognitive leap we our ability to learn and store information and use this in a rational way. It was when we first learned by example, we watched other Homo sapiens make tools and were able to replicate, this pretty much is what spawns humans into being the dominant species on the planet, little fragile humans. But we got there by watching eachother, learning and repeating (regurgitating). So pretty much we owe our existence to that method of learning lol



9 % bf my ass dork


----------



## TriniJuice

Yaya said:


> I smashed my phone Sunday night while drunk watching the pats game
> .
> 
> Lost a ton of shit including some very masculine pictures of myself, so I guess I won't be able to silence the crowd....= (



Don't worry YaYour, I'll steal u another one;
Would you care for a pink ipone, hmmm?
Maybe a phone that comes with a technology degree so it can learn itself....hmmm? Hmmmmmm?


----------



## Seeker




----------



## hulksmash

Fsuphisig said:


> If your so interested in arguing, debating, and following logic to a T you should consider gettin that undergrad and going for a law degree, maybe get off that manual labor and get those joints right



I:

have no interest in arguing or debating
do follow "logic to a 'T'"

I expect adults to debate *USING LOGIC AND REASON*.

If you start a subject, 1) continue the issue with the people you've started the debate with, 2) conclude the debate, and 3) stay on topic.

This didn't happen and makes me to "wtf??".

Also, WHAT THE HELL DOES LAW AND CHOICES OF LABOR HAVE TO DO WITH DEBATE???

I mean LOL WTF man..I literally am shaking my head due to not knowing WHY I even have to make a bulleted list when conversing with adults.

Then that comes off as "pompous" or "ego-driven" to some, and then I'm AGAIN defending myself that I'm not trying to sound like that-

And then I'm ripping my hair out again.

Jesus Christ.


----------



## hulksmash

Fsuphisig said:


> Also I found it interesting you don't believe memorizing and regurgitating information is intelligence; let me share with you something i just learned today whilst reading some archaeology journals
> 
> There's a lot of studies as to how and when humans made that mental leap, when did they start thinking like us? Well by looking at tools and burials they are able to tell that homo erectus were possibly the first species to be able to maybe copy one another, tools weren't quite possessions yet but it was a shared knowledge that rocks could help them in certain tasks ( let's say 150,000 years ago) then came the Homo sapiens, after the Neanderthals, and this is when experts believe we as a species made a gigantic cognitive leap we our ability to learn and store information and use this in a rational way. It was when we first learned by example, we watched other Homo sapiens make tools and were able to replicate, this pretty much is what spawns humans into being the dominant species on the planet, little fragile humans. But we got there by watching eachother, learning and repeating (regurgitating). So pretty much we owe our existence to that method of learning lol



Thanks for the elementary diatribe on the efficacious behavior of "meme" driven pattern thinking and "mirroring".

Now let me break down what you did:

You:

proposed the thesis that I believe that "regurgitation" is 'bad'
saw correlation that reiterating information was beneficial to homo sapien
ignored the fact I believe UNSUPPORTED echoing of information is unfounded
made the logical fallacy that "repeating=beneficial"; call it 'Y' variable 
used your 'Y' variable and equated your 'Y'=HS is thus wrong

Since I said repeating information is bad, you idiotically suggested that, since Homo Sapien used a memetic behavior pattern and it helped us survive as a species, then I am wrong.

Wow, what a stupid hypothesis you formed.


----------



## don draco

Fsuphisig said:


> Lol im sorry but your just 100% wrong on that. Yes there's always exemptions, not everyone need a degree, and not evryone that goes to college is smart, but if you went to college and studied any of the social sciences like economics you would understand a concept called the law of large numbers. *What this law is telling me is that every recorded stat in the world tells me otherwise, there's 100% without a doubt a correlation between a college degree and someone's intelligence, like thats just a fact you cant argue.* Albeit that doesn't mean they ALL are smart or happy, this is something people outside of economics really have a hard time grasping because in their world they may be the exception or they know someone, but overall, college makes you smarter lol you cant argue with math my man, there's a reason colleges exist



The law of large numbers says that the more a process/experiment is repeated, the closer the average of the results gets to the expected value.  Considering that nobody has yet developed a comprehensive test to accurately measure one's intelligence, your argument falls flat. So how exactly is the law of large numbers related to your argument?  Or are you saying that because you _assume_ that the majority of college graduates are happy, this means that the result of a college education is happiness?  You do understand that by saying that, you're implying that the source of their happiness is their college degree, right? I hope I don't have to explain how ridiculous that is. You can't apply math to something as dynamic & unmeasurable as emotion. 




Fsuphisig said:


> Also I found it interesting you don't believe memorizing and regurgitating information is intelligence; let me share with you something i just learned today whilst reading some archaeology journals
> 
> There's a lot of studies as to how and when humans made that mental leap, when did they start thinking like us? Well by looking at tools and burials they are able to tell that homo erectus were possibly the first species to be able to maybe copy one another, tools weren't quite possessions yet but it was a shared knowledge that rocks could help them in certain tasks ( let's say 150,000 years ago) then came the Homo sapiens, after the Neanderthals, and this is when experts believe we as a species made a gigantic cognitive leap we our ability to learn and store information and use this in a rational way. It was when we first learned by example, we watched other Homo sapiens make tools and were able to replicate, this pretty much is what spawns humans into being the dominant species on the planet, little fragile humans. But we got there by watching eachother, learning and repeating (regurgitating). So pretty much we owe our existence to that method of learning lol



If memorizing and regurgitating information defined intelligence, we'd still be in the stone age. No developments would ever be made.  Developments are not made by watching and replicating. They're made through analyzing, thinking outside of the box and _applying_ knowledge. Memorization and regurgitation of information did not lead to a 'mental leap' in human beings.  However, I'd like you to show me one of these "studies" that support your argument.


----------



## hulksmash

hulksmash said:


> I also stated my sourcing for pro-dose crap earlier, GS.
> Forgot to add that.
> 
> I just don't know how:
> 
> a subject is presented by GS
> thesis is made for argument
> HS acknowledges thesis
> HS presents counter thesis
> presents evidence to support counter thesis
> GS ignores counter-argument with fallacies
> NEW subject is presented about HS himself
> HS elucidates his counter-arguments
> HS defends his disagreement to the new thesis by GS (need help)
> HS presents evidence for his counter argument
> GS ignores original argument
> straw man argument is added and original point is dismissed (AAS health)
> HS defends his legitimate thanks and is confused
> TELL ME WHY IT WENT THE ILLOGICAL ROUTE ABOVE????



Each point is all I'm worried about.

People shouldn't get mad and tell me "shut up; no one cares".

If I were rude and didn't stick to the subject, then I should hear that.

But I never strayed from "AAS lethality", which I did not bring up IN THE FIRST PLACE.

And I stayed respectful (and still not upset or trying to be pompous-which usually I end up being viewed as anyway :/ even though I never insult or disrespect anyone.


----------



## deadlift666

hulksmash, you're a bro. I like you.


----------



## TheLupinator

Fsuphisig said:


> If your so interested in arguing, debating, and following logic to a T you should consider gettin that undergrad and going for a law degree, maybe get off that manual labor and get those joints right



Big bad natty BBer went to school, huh? You even graduate?.. Bc I did... with my Masters... at the age of 23... wanna know what I wrote quantitative empirical thesis paper on?.. and yes I'm still young, live in shitty ass Florida, run gear for fun, and don't give a fucck about stepping on stage... I leave the "being natty & competing" to my girl :32 (1):


Now please shut the fucck up


----------



## hulksmash

deadlift666 said:


> hulksmash, you're a bro. I like you.



I just want to know why I join/critique a subject I DIDNT BRING UP!

Then I give evidence to support my counter arguments; show errors in the original hypothesis-

Then get told to shut up and I'm attention seeking!

The hell! 

I was just giving a supported counter-thesis and stayed on subject!

Blah LOL makes me wanna smash shit around the house LOL


----------



## hulksmash

TheLupinator said:


> Big bad natty BBer went to school, huh? You even graduate?.. Bc I did... with my Masters... at the age of 23... wanna know what I wrote quantitative empirical thesis paper on?.. and yes I'm still young, live in shitty ass Florida, run gear for fun, and don't give a fucck about stepping on stage... I leave the "being natty & competing" to my girl :32 (1):
> 
> 
> Now please shut the fucck up



C'mon guys; I ripped apart his hypothesis (again was a horrible "a=c, so 'b' must be wrong" argument) LOL


----------



## Bro Bundy

hulksmash said:


> Thanks for the elementary diatribe on the efficacious behavior of "meme" driven pattern thinking and "mirroring".
> 
> Now let me break down what you did:
> 
> You:
> 
> proposed the thesis that I believe that "regurgitation" is 'bad'
> saw correlation that reiterating information was beneficial to homo sapien
> ignored the fact I believe UNSUPPORTED echoing of information is unfounded
> made the logical fallacy that "repeating=beneficial"; call it 'Y' variable
> used your 'Y' variable and equated your 'Y'=HS is thus wrong
> 
> Since I said repeating information is bad, you idiotically suggested that, since Homo Sapien used a memetic behavior pattern and it helped us survive as a species, then I am wrong.
> 
> Wow, what a stupid hypothesis you formed.



the idiot also thinks his fat ass is 9% bf bahahaha


----------



## hulksmash

TheLupinator said:


> Big bad natty BBer went to school, huh? You even graduate?.. Bc I did... with my Masters... at the age of 23... wanna know what I wrote quantitative empirical thesis paper on?.. and yes I'm still young, live in shitty ass Florida, run gear for fun, and don't give a fucck about stepping on stage... I leave the "being natty & competing" to my girl :32 (1):
> 
> 
> Now please shut the fucck up



I'd like to know another day because that thesis sounds ****ing awesome.


----------



## hulksmash

So this doesn't get buried and I can get my answer as to why it went this direction:



hulksmash said:


> I also stated my sourcing for pro-dose crap earlier, GS.
> Forgot to add that.
> 
> I just don't know how:
> 
> a subject is presented by GS
> thesis is made for argument
> HS acknowledges thesis
> HS presents counter thesis
> presents evidence to support counter thesis
> GS ignores counter-argument with fallacies
> NEW subject is presented about HS himself
> HS elucidates his counter-arguments
> HS defends his disagreement to the new thesis by GS (need help)
> HS presents evidence for his counter argument
> GS ignores original argument
> straw man argument is added and original point is dismissed (AAS health)
> HS defends his legitimate thanks and is confused
> TELL ME WHY IT WENT THE ILLOGICAL ROUTE ABOVE????


----------



## SFGiants

I do steroids because it makes your mom's look HOT!


----------



## hulksmash

Andro and myself have been talking.

Within 8 weeks, I should have finances in order and ready to jump on his+POB offer.

Possibly sooner.

Like Andro told me, it's about setting dates to put shit in motion.


----------



## deadlift666

TheLupinator said:


> Big bad natty BBer went to school, huh? You even graduate?.. Bc I did... with my Masters... at the age of 23... wanna know what I wrote quantitative empirical thesis paper on?.. and yes I'm still young, live in shitty ass Florida, run gear for fun, and don't give a fucck about stepping on stage... I leave the "being natty & competing" to my girl :32 (1):
> 
> 
> Now please shut the fucck up



So far we are the smartest people in this thread because we have multiple college degrees. Congrats.


----------



## TriniJuice

This is why i just sold weed in H/S;
Being smart is hard.....


----------



## TriniJuice

TriniJuice said:


> This is why i just sold weed in H/S;
> Being smart is hard.....



And it was just a black thing soo w/e;
Product of my environment.....


----------



## TheLupinator

TriniJuice said:


> This is why i just sold weed in H/S;
> Being smart is hard.....




How do you think I paid for college?


----------



## hulksmash

TriniJuice said:


> This is why i just sold weed in H/S;
> Being smart is hard.....



Imagine being completely oblivious that you sound like an egomaniac by stating things in completely dry logic and in linear fashions.

Fuuuu


----------



## SFGiants

>




.........................................


----------



## Bro Bundy

god damn nerds...I just wanna give someone a wedgie ....


----------



## TriniJuice

hulksmash said:


> Imagine being completely oblivious that you sound like an egomaniac by stating things in completely dry logic and in linear fashions.
> 
> Fuuuu



You sir have just burnt the only fuse in my brain,
Kudos....i am now incapable of operating a motor vehicle


----------



## hulksmash

TriniJuice said:


> You sir have just burnt the only fuse in my brain,
> Kudos....i am now incapable of operating a motor vehicle



I just realized how many syllables were in that sentence LOL 

sorry &#55357;&#56867;


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Sums up how I feel after reading this thread. I'm just going to take my no college degree, business owning ass to the corner. But hey, lots of guys with degrees work for me...


----------



## Yaya

In my neighborhood passing the 7th grade was an accomplishment. ... I made it passed all 12.. yeahhhaaaa booyyyeeee


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Yaya said:


> In my neighborhood passing the 7th grade was an accomplishment. ... I made it passed all 12.. yeahhhaaaa booyyyeeee



Yaya is generally sarcastic, but I can assure you there is no sarcasm in his post. You can't even get to his neighborhood without going through a tunnel that nobody in their right mind would even want to drive through.


----------



## Bro Bundy

thats it fatfuksfupig??? No more thesis to show us?  You got alot of work to do before u see 9%...I would say your around 35% fat and 65% diarrhea ...Your ready for the stage fatfukfsupig


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Fsuphisig said:


> Lol im sorry but your just 100% wrong on that. Yes there's always exemptions, not everyone need a degree, and not evryone that goes to college is smart, but if you went to college and studied any of the social sciences like economics you would understand a concept called the law of large numbers. What this law is telling me is that every recorded stat in the world tells me otherwise, there's 100% without a doubt a correlation between a college degree and someone's intelligence, like thats just a fact you cant argue. Albeit that doesn't mean they ALL are smart or happy, this is something people outside of economics really have a hard time grasping because in their world they may be the exception or they know someone, but overall, college makes you smarter lol you cant argue with math my man, there's a reason colleges exist



But a fact he CAN argue is that if you had taken a statistics course you would realize correlation does not equal causation which is what you are trying to do here.


----------



## Fsuphisig

don draco said:


> The law of large numbers says that the more a process/experiment is repeated, the closer the average of the results gets to the expected value.  Considering that nobody has yet developed a comprehensive test to accurately measure one's intelligence, your argument falls flat. So how exactly is the law of large numbers related to your argument?  Or are you saying that because you _assume_ that the majority of college graduates are happy, this means that the result of a college education is happiness?  You do understand that by saying that, you're implying that the source of their happiness is their college degree, right? I hope I don't have to explain how ridiculous that is. You can't apply math to something as dynamic & unmeasurable as emotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If memorizing and regurgitating information defined intelligence, we'd still be in the stone age. No developments would ever be made.  Developments are not made by watching and replicating. They're made through analyzing, thinking outside of the box and _applying_ knowledge. Memorization and regurgitation of information did not lead to a 'mental leap' in human beings.  However, I'd like you to show me one of these "studies" that support your argument.



You gotta crawl before you can walk my friend.... And ok lol do you really cuz I'm working on a paper for homo erectus cognitive functions and tool making right now, I can send you all sorts of shit idk why you would want to read


----------



## Fsuphisig

Brother Bundy said:


> thats it fatfuksfupig??? No more thesis to show us?  You got alot of work to do before u see 9%...I would say your around 35% fat and 65% diarrhea ...Your ready for the stage fatfukfsupig



Lol you mad bro ? No ones even talking to you lol


----------



## Bro Bundy

Fsuphisig said:


> You gotta crawl before you can walk my friend.... And ok lol do you really cuz I'm working on a paper for homo erectus cognitive functions and tool making right now, I can send you all sorts of shit idk why you would want to read



u should be working on that fat gut u got


----------



## Bro Bundy

Fsuphisig said:


> Lol you mad bro ? No ones even talking to you lol



i just think your a fukkin dork..i bet the last time u had pussy pussy had u


----------



## Fsuphisig

hulksmash said:


> C'mon guys; I ripped apart his hypothesis (again was a horrible "a=c, so 'b' must be wrong" argument) LOL



Lol Hulksmash please don't try me with logic, after studying for the LSAT for a year I could go on and on but that's seriously the last thing I want to do, I was suggesting you get a degree to be nice lol off why u get mad when people try to help you, you complain about the labor but don't want a desk job I mean c'mon man


----------



## TriniJuice

Can someone teach me how to drive an automatic? 
Anyone?......Anyone?
I gotta get 2work but i forgot how to drive......


----------



## Fsuphisig

Brother Bundy said:


> i just think your a fukkin dork..i bet the last time u had pussy pussy had u



Lol i don't even know what that means but the last time I got pussy was this morning, I got pics of my gf on here too from franks post way back. You sound like u haven't been laid in awhile my friend


----------



## Bro Bundy

Fsuphisig said:


> Lol Hulksmash please don't try me with logic, after studying for the LSAT for a year I could go on and on but that's seriously the last thing I want to do, I was suggesting you get a degree to be nice lol off why u get mad when people try to help you, you complain about the labor but don't want a desk job I mean c'mon man



how about doing some cardio and putting the hotdog down..mayb then u will be able to see that 2 inche dick u got


----------



## Bro Bundy

Fsuphisig said:


> Lol i don't even know what that means but the last time I got pussy was this morning, I got pics of my gf on here too from franks post way back. You sound like u haven't been laid in awhile my friend



after seeing your pic I would love to see the wildebeest that gives it up to your ugly ass


----------



## Fsuphisig

Brother Bundy said:


> how about doing some cardio and putting the hotdog down..mayb the u will be able to see that 2 inche dick u got



Lol I think you spend too much time on your computer dude


----------



## Cobra Strike

Fsuphisig said:


> You gotta crawl before you can walk my friend.... And ok lol do you really cuz I'm working on a paper for homo erectus cognitive functions and tool making right now, I can send you all sorts of shit idk why you would want to read




Im 65 years old with no college degree or knowledge of anything really but I swear you just said you were a homo with an erect tool?!?  That actually explains alot...not sure why you didn't say that in the first place...half of this thread wouldn't even exist right now if you did.


----------



## TriniJuice

My penis is big n black but i still can't see it;
Lemme get this UV light righ quick.....


----------



## Fsuphisig

Lol didn't say you had no knowledge bro, but ok good one, 65 years old lol Jesus you lonely dude ?


----------



## Bro Bundy

Brother Bundy said:


> i just think your a fukkin dork..i bet the last time u had pussy pussy had u



this means dumbass the last time u felt some pussy u crawled out of your moms dirty hole


----------



## losieloos

Brother Bundy said:


> u should be working on that fat gut u got



Guys chill out. We are here to help each  other not talk shit about our physiques.


----------



## hulksmash

Fsuphisig said:


> Lol Hulksmash please don't try me with logic, after studying for the LSAT for a year I could go on and on but that's seriously the last thing I want to do, I was suggesting you get a degree to be nice lol off why u get mad when people try to help you, you complain about the labor but don't want a desk job I mean c'mon man



-LSAT participation does not equal intelligence
-LSAT participation does not equal knowledge of "logic"

-I never complained about my job 

-I've yet to get mad at anyone


----------



## Bro Bundy

losieloos said:


> Guys chill out. We are here to help each  other not talk shit about our physiques.



go get me a cheesesteak losie


----------



## TriniJuice

Fsuphisig said:


> Lol didn't say you had no knowledge bro, but ok good one, 65 years old lol Jesus you lonely dude ?



I was lonely once;
Now i gots me a cell mate
Go team rape:32 (3):.....


----------



## Fsuphisig

Lol so I scored a 169 on my last LSAT and your telling me that test has nothing to do with logic hahaha Jesus dude c'mon, go try a practice test and lemme know how it goes. The entire test is about logical reasoning, I have a feeling you'd love it


----------



## Seeker

Jesus Christ guys! If you boys want to continue to debate then fine but now it's getting to damn personal and these attacks on each other have to stop.


----------



## Fsuphisig

TriniJuice said:


> I was lonely once;
> Now i gots me a cell mate
> Go team rape:32 (3):.....



Haha I'm enjoying your cut ins


----------



## TriniJuice

hulksmash said:


> -I've yet to get mad at anyone



than u are not truly the hulk....


----------



## hulksmash

Seeker said:


> Jesus Christ guys! If you boys want to continue to debate then fine but now it's getting to damn personal and these attacks on each other have to stop.



Thanks.

Seconded.


----------



## hulksmash

TriniJuice said:


> than u are not truly the hulk....


----------



## Yaya

To me college degrees mean jack shit....

I always judged a person on how far they could get on super Mario brothers part 2


----------



## deadlift666

Anyone want to talk about steroids?


----------



## Canadian muscle

I went to college. After 20,000$ in Tuition fees and a degree, I am still doing muscle worship.


----------



## losieloos

I only like math.


----------



## Yaya

Until one of u assholes complete the double dare "physical challenge"  don't talk shit...faggots


----------



## Bro Bundy

Yaya said:


> Until one of u assholes complete the double dare "physical challenge"  don't talk shit...faggots



mark summers


----------



## losieloos

Canadian muscle said:


> I went to college. After 20,000$ in Tuition fees and a degree, I am still doing muscle worship.



Nobody told you to go itt tech school.


----------



## Fsuphisig

I asked a question about 10 pages back which was ignored b/c hulk wanted to talk about some
Other shit, I'll repost 
Hey hulk or anyone, what's your experience with insulin, how many iu's and protocols, I've been reading shit from protocols on zero carbs, that's right zero for a month, also heard of
Doing slow slin like lantus so your anabolic for 24 hours ontop of pre post workout humalog, I know everyone on this board says away from the subject but not you hulk


----------



## hulksmash

Fsuphisig said:


> I asked a question about 10 pages back which was ignored b/c hulk wanted to talk about some
> Other shit, I'll repost
> Hey hulk or anyone, what's your experience with insulin, how many iu's and protocols, I've been reading shit from protocols on zero carbs, that's right zero for a month, also heard of
> Doing slow slin like lantus so your anabolic for 24 hours ontop of pre post workout humalog, I know everyone on this board says away from the subject but not you hulk



No luck from me.

I avoid slin to avoid visceral fat and that distension that comes with it.


----------



## Fsuphisig

Lol #protips ^


----------



## deadlift666

I've read some no carb protocols. Seem plausible, but I would guess would best be used by someone very experienced with slin. 

Right now I'm on my first run of slin. Doing the standard beginner stuff, post workout. Pretty simple. 

Are gonna leave humanity behind and stop being natty?


----------



## Bro Bundy

Fsuphisig said:


> Lol #protips ^



dont worry troll u will be gone soon enough


----------



## Fsuphisig

Lol only one trolling here is you bud, let see another selfie maybe we can trade em


----------



## Bro Bundy

Fsuphisig said:


> Lol only one trolling here is you bud, let see another selfie maybe we can trade em



get below 25% bf and ill think about


----------



## Fsuphisig

Deal ! Omg I'm so excited! Pics from bundy ! Woooooooohhhhhh 15grams of gear to reach 205 pounds!


----------



## Bro Bundy

Fsuphisig said:


> Deal ! Omg I'm so excited! Pics from bundy ! Woooooooohhhhhh 15grams of gear to reach 205 pounds!



You do realize u look like dog shit right? natty dog shit


----------



## Fsuphisig

Why don't we do an ab comparison right now natty vs juice, I'll snap one real quick and you do the same


----------



## Fsuphisig

Your turn big man, let's see all that tren !


----------



## Bro Bundy

Fsuphisig said:


> Why don't we do an ab comparison right now natty vs juice, I'll snap one real quick and you do the same



ok dork no problem http://i.imgur.com/olaLrDt.jpg


----------



## hulksmash

Fsuphisig said:


> Lol #protips ^



?? You asked specifically about myself.


----------



## hulksmash

Stop this shit.

And fsup; since you place value into your abs and lifting-

How does it feel others have your physique without lifting a finger?

Does your value suddenly only have it's place if YOU are able to be on top of that "value" scale versus another?

If not, this means you are of little value and "talk", seeing as-using YOUR scale for "walking the walk", you hold no value compared to those, like my prison crew.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Fsuphisig said:


> Your turn big man, let's see all that tren !



your one ugly fuk...I dont see any abs in your pic


----------



## Bro Bundy

im done with u fagsupig.....U got nothing


----------



## Fsuphisig

Brother Bundy said:


> ok dork no problem http://i.imgur.com/olaLrDt.jpg



Haha ahhh that test tren really got you so cut bro ! Damn you totally killed me lol I should kill myself look how ripped you are compared to me dude wow, screw being natty, I can look like that ??? Whew I'm dumb


----------



## deadlift666

Bundy's abs look way better.


----------



## Fsuphisig

Brother Bundy said:


> your one ugly fuk...I dont see any abs in your pic



Your right dude I'm so ugly, idk how I got Into this frat and bang all these sorority chicks, maybe if I looked like you I would get even more! Damn ugliness


----------



## Yaya

Bundy only has those abs because he is half black


----------



## Fsuphisig

Well here it is side by side, I gotta give it
To you you got me! I'm glad the thousands you've spent on gear, helped you earn that 2% advantage over someone two months into a torn acl unable to walk lol must feel proud dude, that tren is obviously bomb


----------



## Fsuphisig

Atleast you weren't scared to post a pic I'll give you that


----------



## Bro Bundy

Fsuphisig said:


> Atleast you weren't scared to post a pic I'll give you that



dont be a fukkin pussy and sit your punk ass down!..


----------



## Fsuphisig

Haha ok tough guy, that's how you look after grams on grams of gear lmao how much money have u spent? Lol I wouldn't parade too much bud


----------



## Seeker

This needs to stop right here! Bundy, you're better than this. Don't allow this kid to intimidate you. Fshuphisig, you are an elite member here,  Conduct yourself like one. No more warnings.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Seeker said:


> This needs to stop right here! Bundy, you're better than this. Don't allow this kid to intimidate you. Fshuphisig, you are an elite member here,  Conduct yourself like one. No more warnings.



Im done seek but im also far from intimidated and hes far from elite...


----------



## Seeker

Brother Bundy said:


> Im done seek but im also far from intimidated and hes far from elite...




Thank you.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Pretty rare for us to do this... but i am locking this thread...

I enjoy that we have a laid back atmosphere and we give all you guys a lot of leeway in posting pretty much whatever the hell you want short of child porn.

But i must say I am thoroughly unimpressed with the latest turn in this thread.


----------



## gonnabelarger

Hey, um Hulksmash, probably a joke but someone mentioned you had grown your dick with steroids to large sizes.
Any truth to that?

And if so, what do you think did it?


----------

